#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Дзен и другие школы.

## Аурум

Здесь можно продолжить интересную тему дифференциации школ.
Итак, продолжая тему дзена и других школ, отвечу на топик закрытой темы



> А это обязательно? Будучи тхеравадином, можно прекрасно разбираться в праджняпарамите.


Будучи тхеравадином можно прекрасно _разбираться_ и в Коране, а также уметь виртуозно играть на балалайке и танцевать нижний брейк.
Речь не о "разбираться". Речь о позиционировании себя как тхеравадина при одновременном _признании_ сутр второго-третьего поворота.

----------

Шавырин (03.07.2014)

----------


## Akaguma

> Речь не о "разбираться". Речь о позиционировании себя как тхеравадина при одновременном _признании_ сутр второго-третьего поворота.


Я признаю и что дальше?

----------

Vladiimir (02.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Я признаю и что дальше?


Т.е., вы не разделяете точку зрения, что тхеравада — это только ПК?

----------

Алексей Л (03.07.2014), Шавырин (03.07.2014)

----------


## Akaguma

> Т.е., вы не разделяете точку зрения, что тхеравада — это только ПК?


Угу

----------

Tong Po (04.07.2014), Шавырин (03.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Угу


Ясно, спасибо. Вообще, это, конечно, удивительно и крайне необычно.

----------

Шавырин (03.07.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Я признаю и что дальше?





> речь идёт не о толковании сутры. Тем более, что в традиции, к которой вы себя причисляете, вообще нет этой сутры и толковаться в рамках этой традиции эта сутра в принципе не может.
> Речь именно о том, что конкретно написано в этой сутре, а именно: "Страдания, источника, пресечения, пути – нет. Нет познания, нет достижения, нет недостижения."
> Из сутры слова не выкинешь!


кто расколтунит этот колтун? Вроде Нико собиралась

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Речь не о "разбираться". Речь о позиционировании себя как тхеравадина при одновременном _признании_ сутр второго-третьего поворота.


Ну если под словом "тхеравадин" понимать не буддиста, а некоего фундаменталиста, тогда Ваши замечания будут справедливы.) А так, нет ничего противоестественного в том, что буддист одной школы, изучает тексты не только из Канона своей школы, но и другие буддийские источники и находит в них соответствия. Кто-то не находит, и такое бывает.)

----------

Tong Po (04.07.2014), Vladiimir (02.07.2014), Won Soeng (03.07.2014)

----------


## Akaguma

> Ясно, спасибо. Вообще, это, конечно, удивительно и крайне необычно.


И я не один такой. Есть тайские монахи, которые практикуют частично схожие с Ваджраяной методы.
Более того, у меня нет веских оснований считать Тхераваду (как последнего выжившего) истиной в последней инстанции.

----------

Tong Po (04.07.2014), Vladiimir (02.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Ну если под словом "тхеравадин" понимать не буддиста, а некоего фундаменталиста, тогда Ваши замечания будут справедливы.) А так, нет ничего противоестественного в том, что буддист одной школы, изучает тексты не только из Канона своей школы и находит в них соответствия. Кто-то не находит, и такое бывает.)


Сергей, я уже пояснял, что под "признать" я понимаю признать целиком за истину, а не "вот этот абзац я признаю, похоже на то, что в ПК написано, а вот в этой строке вообще ерунда какая-то!"

----------


## Аурум

> И я не один такой. Есть тайские монахи, которые практикуют частично схожие с Ваджраяной методы.
> Более того, у меня нет веских оснований считать Тхераваду (как последнего выжившего) истиной в последней инстанции.


Я читал о таких монахах. А в дзен вас что привлекает лично?

----------

Нико (02.07.2014)

----------


## Akaguma

> Я читал о таких монахах. А в дзен вас что привлекает лично?


Как это не парадоксально: именно передача "от сердца к сердцу", значительно меньшая завязка на сутры, ну и весьма похож на тот самый срединный путь между Тхеравадой и Ваджраяной  :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (02.07.2014), Won Soeng (03.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Как это не парадоксально: именно передача "от сердца к сердцу", значительно меньшая завязка на сутры, ну и весьма похож на тот самый срединный путь между Тхеравадой и Ваджраяной


Действительно, парадоксально!  :Big Grin: 
А я лично нахожу много общего у дзен и ваджраяны.

----------

Шавырин (03.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> И я не один такой. Есть тайские монахи, которые практикуют частично схожие с Ваджраяной методы.
> Более того, у меня нет веских оснований считать Тхераваду (как последнего выжившего) истиной в последней инстанции.


Чё, тайские монахи практикуют Ваджраяну? Вот это открытие

----------


## Аурум

> Чё, тайские монахи практикуют Ваджраяну? Вот это открытие


Единицы, насколько я понял. И то втихаря. Да и не ваджраяну, а методы схожие.

----------


## Akaguma

> Действительно, парадоксально! 
> А я лично нахожу много общего у дзен и ваджраяны.


Дык много, но не все же. Я и говорю - срединный путь.

----------


## Нико

> Единицы, насколько я понял. И то втихаря. Да и не ваджраяну, а методы схожие.


Ну тут как бы не может быть "схожих методов". Ваджраяна -- она и в Африке Ваджраяна. Единственное, чем я могу это объяснить, -- это огромной популярностью Далай-ламы в странах Юго-Восточной Азии.

----------


## Аурум

> Дык много, но не все же. Я и говорю - срединный путь.


Да я-то как раз за чёткую дифференциацию. Изучая, важно понимать отличия, а не изучать по принципу "всё едино, всё об одном".

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей, я уже пояснял, что под "признать" я понимаю признать целиком за истину, а не "вот этот абзац я признаю, похоже на то, что в ПК написано, а вот в этой строке вообще ерунда какая-то!"


Ну хорошо, что уже не говорите о необходимости включения в свой корпус текстов, в случае признания.) А если серьёзно, то признание или непризнание махаянских сутр - это пока личное дело отдельных буддистов, ведь широко этот вопрос вроде не разбирался в тхераваде. Некоторые находят сходства, как например Дост. Валпола Рахула, довольно серьёзно изучавший Махаяну, другие говорят о явной противоречивости. Это нормально. 
Также нужно понимать, что традиции северного буддизма и буддизма южных стран имеют разную историю, культурные особенности и условия, в которых развивалось учения, различие в используемых терминах и подходах, да много чего ещё. Поэтому рубить с плеча типа: "тхеравада идентична взглядам хинаяны", без подробного рассмотрения основ каждой традиции, берущих начало в проповедях самого Будды, неправильно.

Вот например ЕС Дала Лама говорит о взглядах прасангиков:




> Итак, для прасангиков «пустота» означает «пустоту от самобытия». Это не означает, что ничего не существует, но только то, что вещи не существуют в силу своей собственной природы, которая, как мы наивно полагаем, у них есть. Итак, мы должны задать вопрос, каким же образом явления существуют? В главе 24 Коренных строф о Срединном пути Нагарджуна разъясняет, что бытийный статус явлений можно понять только как взаимозависимое возникновение. В некоторых более низких школах «взаимозависимость» понимается как зависимость от причин и условий, но для прасангиков она главным образом означает зависимость вещи от её понятийного (и словесного) обозначения со стороны воспринимающего субъекта.
> Поддержку этого воззрения мы находим в сутрах. Например, в сутре Вопросы Анаватапты сказано, что всё, возникающее в зависимости от причин и условий, иных, чем оно само, несомненно, не имеет самобытия. Эта сутра гласит:
> Рождённое от условий есть нерождённое, ибо оно лишено самобытия. Зависимое от условий является пустым. Знающий эту пустоту пребывает в покое[28].
> Схожие отрывки мы находим в Собрании поучений сутр (Сутра-самуччая) Нагарджуны и в Собрании наставлений (Шикша-самуччая) Шантидевы, где в главе о мудрости Шантидева цитирует ряд сутр, отвергающих представление о самобытии в отношении явлений, относящихся к самым разным классам, подобно тому, как это делается и в Сутре сердца. В качестве вывода Шантидева указывает на то, что все явления, относящиеся к этим классам, представляют собой лишь наименования и обозначения.
> Смысл здесь в том, что, если бы вещи и события вовсе не существовали, было бы невозможно связно и логически изложить все перечисленные в Сутре сердца категории, такие как пять скандх и тридцать семь аспектов пути к просветлению. Бессмысленно было бы перечислять эти понятия, если бы учение о пустоте полностью их отвергало. Это означает, что вещи существуют, но не в силу своей собственной природы. Их бытие можно понять только с точки зрения взаимозависимого возникновения.
> Если постичь пустоту так, как она понимается последователями школы Прасангика-мадхьямака, а именно, что все явления абсолютно и полностью лишены самобытия, не останется вовсе никакой основы для цепляния за представление о самости. С этой практической точки зрения понимание пустоты в школе Прасангика-мадхьямака представляет собой наивысшее и самое утончённое понимание учения Будды об отсутствии «я».


Ну не вижу я здесь никаких коренных отличий с подходом тхеравады. Однако большинство представителей тибетского буддизма почему-то относят тхераваду к тем самым низшим колесницам, видимо не разобравшись с этим вопросом. Ведь также как в тхераваде нет подробного изучения особенностей тибетского буддима, так и в ТБ не изучают тхераваду, а только лишь воззрения школ хинаяны.

----------

Tong Po (04.07.2014)

----------


## Akaguma

> Да я-то как раз за чёткую дифференциацию.


Отлично. А причем тут я?  :Smilie:

----------


## Аурум

> Однако большинство представителей тибетского буддизма почему-то относят тхераваду к тем самым низшим колесницам, ну очевидно, что не разобравшись с этим вопросом.


Сергей, сравните: "Большинство представителей тхеравады почему-то не относят тхераваду к хинаяне и вообще не признают никакое деление Учения на колесницы, очевидно, не разобравшись с этим вопросом".
В другой теме я говорил о классификации. Одно отсутствие мотивации бодхичитты классифицирует методы тхеравады как хинаянские. Спорить очередной раз я не буду.

----------


## Аурум

> Отлично. А причем тут я?


Хороший вопрос! Это понимать как возмущение?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Akaguma

> Хороший вопрос! Это понимать как возмущение?


Это понимать, как "у каждого свой путь"  :Smilie: 
Правильный или нет, это уже другой вопрос.

----------

Аурум (04.07.2014), Шавырин (03.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А я лично нахожу много общего у дзен и ваджраяны.


Я бы уточнил - наиболее близким к Дзен, как мне кажется, является скорее Дзогчен.)
А вот сходства с Тхеравадой например:

1.Основная практика - дзадзен. Я бы сравнил её с анапанасати.

2.Допускается возможность реализации без наставника (Гуру), что недопустимо в ваджраяне.

3.Имеется монашеская традиция.

4. Практика Прибежища осуществляется в Будде, Дхамма и Сангхе, нет дополнения в виде Гуру и Дакиней.

5. Изучение сутр.

6. Памятование о восьмеричном пути в повседневной жизни.

----------


## Нико

> Я бы уточнил - наиболее близким к Дзен, как мне кажется, является скорее Дзогчен.)
> А вот сходства с Тхеравадой например:
> 
> 1.Основная практика - дзадзен. Я бы сравнил её с анапанасати.
> 
> 2.Допускается возможность реализации без наставника (Гуру), что недопустимо в ваджраяне.
> 
> 3.Имеется монашеская традиция.
> 
> ...


Ха. Очень близко к дзогчен, учитывая, что в дзогчен все основано на прямой передаче от учителя.Как и в дзен.

----------

Сергей Ч (02.07.2014), Шавырин (03.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> В другой теме я говорил о классификации. Одно отсутствие мотивации бодхичитты классифицирует методы тхеравады как хинаянские. Спорить очередной раз я не буду.


Мотивация есть. Просто она не названа именно словом "бодхичитта". Монах практикующий только для себя достоин порицания. Монах практикующий для себя и для других достоин восхваления. Точную цитату я приводил. Сама идея есть. В махаяне она более развита, оформлена, осмыслена, проработана. И в таком виде она ничуть не противоречит тхераваде. (см. выше: "практикующий для себя достоин порицания" и т.д.) Это одна и та же по сути идея.

----------

Tong Po (04.07.2014), Сергей Ч (02.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Мотивация есть. Просто она не названа именно словом "бодхичитта". Монах практикующий только для себя достоин порицания. Монах практикующий для себя и для других достоин восхваления. Точную цитату я приводил. Сама идея есть. В махаяне она более развита, оформлена, осмыслена, проработана. И в таком виде она ничуть не противоречит тхераваде. (см. выше: "практикующий для себя достоин порицания" и т.д.) Это одна и та же по сути идея.


А чё за идея, если тхеравадины практикуют для себя и хотят уйти в нирвану, чтобы исчезнуть насовсем?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Одно отсутствие мотивации бодхичитты классифицирует методы тхеравады как хинаянские. Спорить очередной раз я не буду.


А про методы я и не спорил. Про воззрения речь была.) 
Та даже если про методы говорить, каких-то коренных различий в практике медитации или развитии "далеко ведущих состояний ума" между существующими буддийскими школами нет. И как Вы правильно заметили - согласно текстам, именно наличие бодхичитты делает практику махаяной или хинаяной. Бодхичитта - это ум устремленный к пробуждению, ради блага всех жс; ум есть у существ, а не у школ. :Smilie:

----------


## Vladiimir

> Речь не о "разбираться". Речь о позиционировании себя как тхеравадина при одновременном _признании_ сутр второго-третьего поворота.


И что? В ПК  не разработана так "идея пустоты". Хочешь разобраться? Углубить понимание? Читай пражняпарамитские сутры. Читай Нагарджуну. Разбирайся. Кто мешает? Каким образом от этого перестаешь быть тхеравадином? Просто нелепо и смешно.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Т.е., вы не разделяете точку зрения, что тхеравада — это только ПК?


Тхеравада - это ПК, традиционные комментарии и общая традиция.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А чё за идея, если тхеравадины практикуют для себя и хотят уйти в нирвану, чтобы исчезнуть насовсем?


Жлание исчезнуть навсегда - это третий вид жажды(танха)- жажда несуществования (самоуничтожения, вибхава-танха). Будда учил прекращению любого проявления жажды. Так что эта идея скорее уччхедавада, а не тхеравада, не буддизм то есть.) Ибо это не согласуется со Срединным подходом, которому обучал Будда (имею ввиду взаимозависимость).

----------

Akaguma (02.07.2014), Tong Po (04.07.2014), Vladiimir (02.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> И что? В ПК  не разработана так "идея пустоты". Хочешь разобраться? Углубить понимание? Читай пражняпарамитские сутры. Читай Нагарджуну. Разбирайся. Кто мешает? Каким образом от этого перестаешь быть тхеравадином? Просто нелепо и смешно.


Не, как раз праджняпарамитские сутры в Тхераваде не признаются. Ибо Нагарджуна относится к санскритскому махаянскому канону, совсем не к ПК. А тхеравадины не признают махаянский канон.

----------


## Vladiimir

> А чё за идея, если тхеравадины практикуют для себя и хотят уйти в нирвану, чтобы исчезнуть насовсем?


Мотивируются в своей практике в том числе и благом других.

----------


## Алик

> А чё за идея, если тхеравадины практикуют для себя и хотят уйти в нирвану, чтобы исчезнуть насовсем?


Пока есть "я, мне моё, для себя" , есть и эго. Эго - главная иллюзия, пока она есть, от сансары не избавиться.).

----------

Сергей Ч (02.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Мотивируются в своей практике в том числе и благом других.


А чё за "благо для других", в том числе? Я не понимаю эту идею.

Вот смотрите. Вы хотите избавиться от своего "эго" как от иллюзии. При этом вы стремитесь к нирване как к небытию. И какова польза от этой вашей нирваны для других?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Не, как раз праджняпарамитские сутры в Тхераваде не признаются. Ибо Нагарджуна относится к санскритскому махаянскому канону, совсем не к ПК. А тхеравадины не признают махаянский канон.


Ну, они не входят в ПК. Это и ежу понятно. Они входят в махаянский канон. Да, тхеравада традиция ПК. Если тхеравадин будет читать праджня парамитские сутры, с ним как с тхераваднином ничего не случится. Да, он поймет *махаянские разработки* общебуддийских идей. В ПК они не входят. Этот канон рано закрыт. И что? Каким образом тхеравадин от этого перестанет быть тхеравадином?

----------


## Vladiimir

> А чё за "благо для других", в том числе? Я не понимаю эту идею.
> 
> Вот смотрите. Вы хотите избавиться от своего "эго" как от иллюзии. При этом вы стремитесь к нирване как к небытию. И какова польза от этой вашей нирваны для других?


А какова для меня польза от Вашего, например, сострадания? Или от Вашей мотивации? Какая польза моим соседям по подъезду?

----------


## Нико

> Ну, они не входят в ПК. Это и ежу понятно. Они входят в махаянский канон. Да, тхеравада традиция ПК. Если тхеравадин будет читать праджня парамитские сутры, с ним как с тхераваднином ничего не случится. Да, он поймет *махаянские разработки* общебуддийских идей. В ПК они не входят. Этот канон рано закрыт. И что? Каким образом тхеравадин от этого перестанет быть тхеравадином?


Да, перестанет, ибо праджняпарамита противоречит ПК по воззрению.

----------


## Нико

> А какова для меня польза от Вашего, например, сострадания? Или от Вашей мотивации? Какая польза моим соседям по подъезду?


Польза не для вас, а для меня, понятно уже?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Да, перестанет, ибо праджняпарамита противоречит ПК по воззрению.


Ничем она не противоречит. С тхеравадином ничего не случится.

----------

Tong Po (04.07.2014), Сергей Ч (02.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Ничем она не противоречит. С тхеравадином ничего не случится.


Да я буду только рада).

----------


## Vladiimir

> Польза не для вас, а для меня, понятно уже?


Точно также и в тхераваде. Понятно уже?

----------

Tong Po (04.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Точно также и в тхераваде. Понятно уже?


А почему точно так же, скажите? Тут вам и прочим не раз указывали на то, что в тхераваде нет бодхичитты.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Не, как раз праджняпарамитские сутры в Тхераваде не признаются. Ибо Нагарджуна относится к санскритскому махаянскому канону, совсем не к ПК. А тхеравадины не признают махаянский канон.


Как уже говорилось - тхеравадины разные бывают. В ПК нет сутр махаяны. Но это не значит, что тхеравадины не признают махаянский канон. Некоторые учителя говорят, что северный буддизм - это слово Будды и его надо тоже изучать.

----------

Pema Sonam (02.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Как уже говорилось - тхеравадины разные бывают. В ПК нет сутр махаяны. Но это не значит, что тхеравадины не признают махаянский канон. Некоторые учителя говорят, что северный буддизм - это слово Будды и его надо тоже изучать.


Ну изучайте. Кто ж мешает.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Тут вам и прочим не раз указывали на то, что в тхераваде нет бодхичитты.


Падмасмбхава говорил, что её и в Тибете днём с огнём не сыщешь, хотя последователями махаяны и бодхисаттвами объявляются многие.)

----------


## Vladiimir

> А почему точно так же, скажите? Тут вам и прочим не раз указывали на то, что в тхераваде нет бодхичитты.


Названия таково нет. Слово позднее. (В субкомментарии, кстати один раз встречается.) Сама идея в ПК есть. Не в таком разработанном виде. Но есть. *Практикующий только для себя осуждается.* Восхваляется практикующий для себя и для других. Уже не раз писал об этом. Т.е. это общебуддийская идея. Махаянская традиция уделила ей большое внимание и разработала ее с максимальной тщательностью. Но это общебуддийская идея. Да, тщательная разработка - махаянский вклад. (ПК более концентрировался на равностности.) Но эта идея и разработка будучи махаянской никак не противоречит тхераваде.

----------

Tong Po (04.07.2014), Сергей Ч (02.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Падмасмбхава говорил, что её и в Тибете днём с огнём не сыщешь, хотя последователями махаяны и бодхисаттвами объявляются многие.)


А чё не сыщешь? ЕСДЛ вон даёт обеты бодхисаттвы постоянно.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот смотрите. Вы хотите избавиться от своего "эго" как от иллюзии. При этом вы стремитесь к нирване как к небытию. И какова польза от этой вашей нирваны для других?


Вы шутите, или это действительно уровень Вашего знания тхеравады? )

----------

Vladiimir (02.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Вы шутите, или это действительно уровень Вашего знания тхеравады? )


А вы опровергните этот уровень, буду очень признательна.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А вы опровергните этот уровень, буду очень признательна.


Опровергните утверждение  "дзен - это мухожук"!  :Smilie:  
Это к тому, что не стоит наверное делать произвольных утверждений, а потом просить их опровергнуть. 

Нико пишет: "Вы хотите избавиться от своего "эго" как от иллюзии. При этом вы стремитесь к нирване как к небытию. И какова польза от этой вашей нирваны для других?" Чувствуется дух желтых страниц тибетских методичек по воззрениям хинаяны.))

1.Что такое "своё эго"? Если имеется ввиду то самое "Я", то Будда говорил, что вопросы о существовании или не существовании "Я" не заслуживают внимания, следовательно в тхераваде не может стоять цели избавиться от того, что не утверждается ни в каком виде.  См. Саббасава сутту

2. Если жажда небытия является причиной дуккхи, то как буддист может к этому стремиться? (небытие кстати тоже вроде не буддийский термин, также как и эго).

3. "И какова польза от этой вашей нирваны для других?" Если понимать её так как Вы, то никакой. )) Но если посмотреть определения нирваны данные Буддой, то польза от реализации нирваны будет очевидна. Потому что достижение нирваны в тхераваде связано с пробуждением. «Угасание жажды, угасание злобы, угасание невежества: вот что называется ниббаной». 
Еще одно слово, которым Будда называет ниббану – это сачча, истина, существующая реальность. Это описывает ниббану как истину, реальность, которую благородные познали на собственном опыте.

_ "Это его достижение, обретенное в Истине, непоколебимо. О бхиккху, то, что не является действительностью, ложно; то, что является действительностью, Ниббана, есть Истина (Сачча). Потому, о бхиккху, кто наделен этим, наделен Высшей Истиной. Ибо Высшая Благородная Истина (парамам арьсаччам) есть Ниббана, которая есть Действительность"._

Человек, познавший Истину, угасание всех дуккха, может помочь в этом осуществлении другим.  В Дхаммападе сказано: "Бхикшу, который, хотя и молод, обращается к учению Будды, освещает этот мир, как луна, освободившаяся от облака." Что уж говорить о тех, кто достиг пробуждения и реализовал Нирвану - Буддах и Архатах, входящих в Арьясангху, как объект Прибежища?

----------

Tong Po (04.07.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

112. 
Не быть помощником других,
Не давать им в нужде, –
Таков плод Сансары.
Лучше, вместо этого, отвергнуть идею "себя".

о сострадании http://board.buddhist.ru/entry.php?b=933

----------


## Аурум

> Я бы уточнил - наиболее близким к Дзен, как мне кажется, является скорее Дзогчен.)
> А вот сходства с Тхеравадой например:
> 
> 1.Основная практика - дзадзен. Я бы сравнил её с анапанасати.
> 
> 2.Допускается возможность реализации без наставника (Гуру), что недопустимо в ваджраяне.
> 
> 3.Имеется монашеская традиция.
> 
> ...


Да, но дзогчен при этом — часть школы ньингма. Школы, прошу заметить, вполне себе ваджраянской.

----------

Сергей Ч (03.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Мотивация есть. Просто она не названа именно словом "бодхичитта". Монах практикующий только для себя достоин порицания. Монах практикующий для себя и для других достоин восхваления. Точную цитату я приводил. Сама идея есть. В махаяне она более развита, оформлена, осмыслена, проработана. И в таком виде она ничуть не противоречит тхераваде. (см. выше: "практикующий для себя достоин порицания" и т.д.) Это одна и та же по сути идея.


Владимир, в очередной раз повторюсь. В махаянских школах бодхичитта (желание достичь состояния будды для освобождения всех живых существ от страданий) — _основа любой практики вообще_.
А в тхераваде есть лишь _зачатки_ идеи, едва-едва или никак не оформленные и не интегрированные в практику, обеты бодхисаттвы есть лишь в теории и где-то на задворках, о которых сами тхеравадины-то не слышали в подавляющем большинстве. Мы говорим не притягивание за уши "одной и той же по сути идее", а о конкретной и чётко сформулированной идее. Схожее — не означает тождественное.

----------

Нико (03.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> И что? В ПК  не разработана так "идея пустоты". Хочешь разобраться? Углубить понимание? Читай пражняпарамитские сутры. Читай Нагарджуну. Разбирайся. Кто мешает? Каким образом от этого перестаешь быть тхеравадином? Просто нелепо и смешно.


И снова повторюсь. Принятие идей Нагарджуны или принятие (в полном смысле слова), а также идей сутр второго-третьего поворота противоречит традиции тхеравады, где авторитетом считается только палийский канон и только канонические комментарии к палийскому канону. Это равнозначно принятию (в полном смысле слова) мусульманином идеи о том, что Иисус Христс — Сын Божий и Спаситель, принесший Свою крестную жертву ради искупления грехов человечества. Останется ли при этом человек правоверным мусульманином?

----------


## Жека

> Жлание исчезнуть навсегда - это третий вид жажды(танха)- жажда несуществования (самоуничтожения, вибхава-танха). Будда учил прекращению любого проявления жажды. Так что эта идея скорее уччхедавада, а не тхеравада, не буддизм то есть.) Ибо это не согласуется со Срединным подходом, которому обучал Будда (имею ввиду взаимозависимость).


Под вибхавой-танха Будда имел в виду ложные воззрения материалистов, что после смерти ничего нет, и что убивай ты или делай дану - никакой разницы. Это не имеет ничего общего с целью прекращения бхава, прекращения становления и формирования новых совокупностей под влиянием каммы, танхи, упаданы.

----------


## Нико

> Нико пишет: "Вы хотите избавиться от своего "эго" как от иллюзии. При этом вы стремитесь к нирване как к небытию. И какова польза от этой вашей нирваны для других?" Чувствуется дух желтых страниц тибетских методичек по воззрениям хинаяны.))


Это не методички, а правда.

----------


## Жека

> И снова повторюсь. Принятие идей Нагарджуны или принятие (в полном смысле слова), а также идей сутр второго-третьего поворота противоречит традиции тхеравады, где авторитетом считается только палийский канон и только канонические комментарии к палийскому канону. Это равнозначно принятию (в полном смысле слова) мусульманином идеи о том, что Иисус Христс — Сын Божий и Спаситель, принесший Свою крестную жертву ради искупления грехов человечества. Останется ли при этом человек правоверным мусульманином?


Мне кажется, что вы слишком привязаны к ярлыкам, к названиям. Если быть тхеравадином - означает принять весь сложившийся уклад стран ЮВА с их обрядами и предрассудками, то я вообще не тхеравадин, например.

----------


## Нико

> Под вибхавой-танха Будда имел в виду ложные воззрения материалистов, что после смерти ничего нет, и что убивай ты или делай дану - никакой разницы. Это не имеет ничего общего с целью прекращения бхава, прекращения становления и формирования новых совокупностей под влиянием каммы, танхи, упаданы.


А после нирваны есть что-то?

----------


## Нико

> Мне кажется, что вы слишком привязаны к ярлыкам, к названиям. Если быть тхеравадином - означает принять весь сложившийся уклад стран ЮВА с их обрядами и предрассудками, то я вообще не тхеравадин, например.


А каких взглядов вы лично придерживаетесь? Махаяну признаёте? Тут просто в последние дни тема: человек, считающий себя тхеравадином, одновременно заявляет о своей приверженности и другим воззрениям. Вот от этого и все непонятки.

----------


## Жека

> А чё за идея, если тхеравадины практикуют для себя и хотят уйти в нирвану, чтобы исчезнуть насовсем?


Нирвана случается, когда угасают все килесы. Её нельзя хотеть или не хотеть: если Благородный Путь был пройден и нашел свою кульминацию в угашении омрачений, достигается Нирвана. 
Перерождение возникает только в случае наличия килес (см. Патиччья-самппаду), от неведения - санкхары, от санкхар - сознание и т.д.
Если нет санкхар, рожденных авиджей и танхой, рождения произойти не может. Достигший избавления от всех пороков - не перерождается. Сам Будда много раз говорил: "Рождения окончены, это мое последнее рождение - нет для меня становления снова".
Вы и его будете обвинять, что он "исчез насовсем"? ))

----------

Сергей Ч (03.07.2014)

----------


## Жека

> А каких взглядов вы лично придерживаетесь? Махаяну признаёте? Тут просто в последние дни тема: человек, считающий себя тхеравадином, одновременно заявляет о своей приверженности и другим воззрениям. Вот от этого и все непонятки.


Ну так вы действительно попытайтесь выйти за рамки методичек Гелуг, тогда будет полегче.
Вы же знаете английский? Почитайте замечательную сутту, где Будда (в самом начале) отвечает на заданный вами вопрос. Только прочитайте на самом деле, а то дальше будет трудно говорить )
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....018.than.html

----------


## sergey

> Под вибхавой-танха Будда имел в виду ложные воззрения материалистов, что после смерти ничего нет, и что убивай ты или делай дану - никакой разницы. Это не имеет ничего общего с целью прекращения бхава, прекращения становления и формирования новых совокупностей под влиянием каммы, танхи, упаданы.


Вибхава-танха - это когда люди угнетены, испуганы становлением (бхава), испытывают к нему отвращение и "находят усладу в не-становлении (vibhavaṃ abhinandanti): "Когда это "я", с распадом тела, после смерти, погибает и разрушается, и не существует после смерти, это покой, это наилучшее, это достаточность!" (в кавычках - приблиз. перевод отрывка из сутты).
Вот сутта, где Будда говорит об этом:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...n.html#iti-049

----------

Tong Po (04.07.2014), Vladiimir (03.07.2014), Сергей Ч (03.07.2014)

----------


## Жека

> А после нирваны есть что-то?


Нико, если бы вы взяли на себя труд изучить слово Будды, то такие вопросы бы не возникали.
Будда в ответ на это отвечал, что Ниббана - это окончательная реальность, и вопрос о ее пределах и границах не имеет смысла.

----------

Tong Po (04.07.2014), Сергей Ч (03.07.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Не так. Вибхава-танха - это когда люди угнетены, испуганы становлением, (бхава), испытывают к нему отвращение и "находят усладу в не-становлении (vibhavaṃ abhinandanti): "Когда это "я", с распадом тела, после смерти, погибает и разрушается, и не существует после смерти, это покой, это наилучшее, это достаточность!" (в кавычках - приблиз. перевод отрывка из сутты).
> Вот сутта, где Будда говорит об этом:
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...n.html#iti-049


Здесь речь и идет о вере, что Я равно телу, соответственно, после гибели тела ничего не будет. 
В мире существует две основные философские концепции, из которых рождаются все остальные воззрения. Первая    –    что в потоке ума и материи существует некая неизменяемая сущность   (jīva - attā), а повелевает ею и всеми другими существами великое всемогущее существо, которое неподвластно законам изменения и частью которого является каждая личность. 
В канонических текстах этот взгляд описывается так:  «Это мир    –    а это  «Я». После смерти я останусь постоянным, неизменным, вечным, не подверженным переменам. Я буду пребывать так в течение вечности».  (ДН.1)
Сторонники второй концепции утверждают, что существо рождается по воле случая, появляясь из небытия и исчезая в небытии после смерти безо всяких причин. 
Жажда уничтожения  (vibhava - taṇhā)    –    это не желание покончить с собой, как многие считают, а воззрение, что после смерти ничего нет, и до рождения тоже ничего не было. Нигилизм. Что бы доброго или плохого вы ни сделали    –   никаких последствий не будет. Можно ежедневно раздавать милостыню в течение ста лет, или залить всю землю кровью,    –   никакой разницы!
«Даже если кто-либо шёл бы вдоль правого берега Ганга, убивая и побуждая убивать других, калеча и побуждая калечить, пытая и побуждая пытать ,   –   то не свершилось бы зла по этой причине. Даже если кто - либо шёл бы вдоль левого берега Ганга, раздавая дары и побуждая раздавать дары, жертвуя и побуждая жертвовать,    –   то не свершилось бы благих заслуг по этой причине.  Благодаря щедрости, самоконтролю, сдержанности, правдивой речи  не свершается заслуг». (СН.24.6)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, если бы вы взяли на себя труд изучить слово Будды, то такие вопросы бы не возникали.
> Будда в ответ на это отвечал, что Ниббана - это окончательная реальность, и вопрос о ее пределах и границах не имеет смысла.


Я как раз изучала слово Будды, и  у меня затык, Жека, с тхеравадой, потому что там считается, что Будда угас после паринирваны).

----------


## sergey

> Жажда уничтожения  (vibhava - taṇhā)    –    это не желание покончить с собой, как многие считают, а воззрение, что после смерти ничего нет, и до рождения тоже ничего не было. Нигилизм. Что бы доброго или плохого вы ни сделали    –   никаких последствий не будет. Можно ежедневно раздавать милостыню в течение ста лет, или залить всю землю кровью,    –   никакой разницы!
> «Даже если кто-либо шёл бы вдоль правого берега Ганга, убивая и побуждая убивать других, калеча и побуждая калечить, пытая и побуждая пытать ,   –   то не свершилось бы зла по этой причине. Даже если кто - либо шёл бы вдоль левого берега Ганга, раздавая дары и побуждая раздавать дары, жертвуя и побуждая жертвовать,    –   то не свершилось бы благих заслуг по этой причине.  Благодаря щедрости, самоконтролю, сдержанности, правдивой речи  не свершается заслуг». (СН.24.6)


Я привел сутту, где Будда говорит о том, что вибхава танха (жажда избавится от существования-становления) связана с страхом перед существованием, угнетенностью им, отвращением к нему.
Воззрение о том, что нет кармических последствий -  это ложные взгляды, которые называются акирия-вада.
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...o-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Vladiimir (03.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я как раз изучала слово Будды, и  у меня затык, Жека, с тхеравадой, потому что там считается, что Будда угас после паринирваны).


Палийский канон и тхераваду Вы ни то чтобы не изучали, даже элементарных вещей не знаете.  Зачем вводить людей в заблуждение? 

Будда не поддерживает ни одну из точек зрения на свою судьбу после Паринирваны: "Татхагата существует после смерти", "Татхагата не существует после смерти", Татхагата и существует, и не существует после смерти", "Татхагата ни существует, ни не существует после смерти". И объяснение этому есть в суттах.

----------

Tong Po (04.07.2014), Vladiimir (03.07.2014), Жека (03.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Палийский канон и тхераваду Вы ни то чтобы не изучали, даже элементарных вещей не знаете.  Зачем вводить людей в заблуждение? 
> 
> Будда не поддерживает ни одну из точек зрения на свою судьбу после Паринирваны: "Татхагата существует после смерти", "Татхагата не существует после смерти", Татхагата и существует, и не существует после смерти", "Татхагата ни существует, ни не существует после смерти". И объяснение этому есть в суттах.



Извините, но это бред.

Далай-лама сказал, что Будда вполне себе существует до сих пор. Если б он не существовал, зачем принимать Прибежище в Будде?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Извините, но это бред.


Конкретики снова ноль? ) Легче всего делать нелепые утверждения, никак их не аргументируя. А пример бреда  вот это например: "Вы хотите избавиться от своего "эго" как от иллюзии. При этом вы стремитесь к нирване как к небытию." Почему это бред, я написал выше.

----------

Tong Po (04.07.2014), Жека (03.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Здесь речь и идет о вере, что Я равно телу, соответственно, после гибели тела ничего не будет. 
> В мире существует две основные философские концепции, из которых рождаются все остальные воззрения. Первая    –    что в потоке ума и материи существует некая неизменяемая сущность   (jīva - attā), а повелевает ею и всеми другими существами великое всемогущее существо, которое неподвластно законам изменения и частью которого является каждая личность. 
> В канонических текстах этот взгляд описывается так:  «Это мир    –    а это  «Я». После смерти я останусь постоянным, неизменным, вечным, не подверженным переменам. Я буду пребывать так в течение вечности».  (ДН.1)
> Сторонники второй концепции утверждают, что существо рождается по воле случая, появляясь из небытия и исчезая в небытии после смерти безо всяких причин. 
> Жажда уничтожения  (vibhava - taṇhā)    –    это не желание покончить с собой, как многие считают, а воззрение, что после смерти ничего нет, и до рождения тоже ничего не было. Нигилизм. Что бы доброго или плохого вы ни сделали    –   никаких последствий не будет. Можно ежедневно раздавать милостыню в течение ста лет, или залить всю землю кровью,    –   никакой разницы!
> «Даже если кто-либо шёл бы вдоль правого берега Ганга, убивая и побуждая убивать других, калеча и побуждая калечить, пытая и побуждая пытать ,   –   то не свершилось бы зла по этой причине. Даже если кто - либо шёл бы вдоль левого берега Ганга, раздавая дары и побуждая раздавать дары, жертвуя и побуждая жертвовать,    –   то не свершилось бы благих заслуг по этой причине.  Благодаря щедрости, самоконтролю, сдержанности, правдивой речи  не свершается заслуг». (СН.24.6)


 :Facepalm:  Жека, ничего личного. Но у меня как-то картинка не увязывается.

----------


## Нико

> Конкретики снова ноль? ) Легче всего делать нелепые утверждения, никак их не аргументируя. А пример бреда  вот это например: "Вы хотите избавиться от своего "эго" как от иллюзии. При этом вы стремитесь к нирване как к небытию." Почему это бред, я написал выше.


Почему нелепые? Вы тут неоднократно заявляли о том, что Сутра Сердца вполне соответствует Тхераваде. Будьте добры, рассмотрите взгляды других людей, которые знают матчасть чуть больше, чем вы.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Почему нелепые?


Нелепыми я называл Ваши суждения относительно тхеравады. Опровержения им я привел. Согласны?




> Вы тут неоднократно заявляли о том, что Сутра Сердца вполне соответствует Тхераваде.


Я не заявлял, что сутра Сердца соотвествует Тхераваде. Там всё таки иной подход. Говорил о том, что корренных противоречий при ближайшем рассмотрении там не обнаруживется. 




> Будьте добры, рассмотрите взгляды других людей, которые знают матчасть чуть больше, чем вы.


Дело в том, что большинство тхеравадинов хорошо знают как ПК с тхеравадой, так и тексты махаяны изучают с работами махаянских учителей. А вот взгляды людей, которые тут спорят, весьма ограничены.

----------


## Нико

> Нелепыми я называл Ваши суждения относительно тхеравады. Опровержения им я привел. Согласны?
> 
> 
> 
> Я не заявлял, что сутра Сердца соотвествует Тхераваде. Там всё таки иной подход. Говорил о том, что корренных противоречий при ближайшем рассмотрении там не обнаруживется. 
> 
> 
> 
> Дело в том, что большинство тхеравадинов хорошо знают как ПК с тхеравадой, так и тексты махаяны изучают с работами махаянских учителей. А вот взгляды людей, которые тут спорят, весьма ограничены.


Это одно и то же. Я знаю взгляды Хинаяны, и до сих пор спрашиваю вас о том, чем они отличаются от Тхеравады.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это одно и то же. Я знаю взгляды Хинаяны, и до сих пор спрашиваю вас о том, чем они отличаются от Тхеравады.


Вы что издеваетесь? ) В этой теме я ведь неоднократно и подробно отвечал на этот Ваш вопрос. А Вы как мантру продолжаете повторять: взгляды тхеравады идентичны хинаяне.))
Я не смоневаюсь, что Вы знаете взгляды Хинаяны, но раз уж беретесь обсуждать Тхераваду, то потрудитесь сперва изучить мат.часть.

----------

Vladiimir (03.07.2014)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Здесь можно продолжить интересную тему дифференциации школ.
> Итак, продолжая тему дзена и других школ, отвечу на топик закрытой темы
> 
> Будучи тхеравадином можно прекрасно _разбираться_ и в Коране, а также уметь виртуозно играть на балалайке и танцевать нижний брейк.
> Речь не о "разбираться". Речь о позиционировании себя как тхеравадина при одновременном _признании_ сутр второго-третьего поворота.



На странице 187 книги "Первоначальное учение Будды. Путь медитации" в разделе "Биография Махатеро Балангода Анандамайтрея" про него сказано:




> Он открыто *практиковал также буддизм махаяны, мантру и* *эзотеририческую йогу*, что нетипично для ортодоксальных последователей тхеравады. Поэтому *его можно считать практиком эзотерических учений*, равно *как и ортодоксальным буддистом*. Большую часть своих духовных изысканий он вел *самостоятельно*.


 (отдельные слова выделены мной)


Года два назад, когда я привел этот отрывок из книги, бханте Топпер, видимо обидевшись, сказал, что раз автор книги не нашел самодостаточной практику только тхеравады, значит плохо ее познал (привожу мысль по памяти, потому не точно).

----------


## Юань Дин

> Вы что издеваетесь? ) В этой теме я ведь неоднократно и подробно отвечал на этот Ваш вопрос. А Вы как мантру продолжаете повторять: взгляды тхеравады идентичны хинаяне.))


тхеравада сегодня не ограничивается практикой хинаяны, как я понимаю.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> тхеравада сегодня не ограничивается практикой хинаяны, как я понимаю.


Смотря, что под этим понимается.) Касательно практики, тхеравада ограничивается практикой Восьмеричного пути. Если хинаяна означает некую узость взглядов, то есть неспособность или нежелание более глубоко рассматривать Дхамму, то таких ограничений вроде и не было.

----------


## Нико

> тхеравада сегодня не ограничивается практикой хинаяны, как я понимаю.


А чем тогда ограничивается? Слушайте и посмотрите матчасть. Слово "хинаяна" можно убрать, но от этого матчать же не изменится.

----------


## Нико

> Смотря, что под этим понимается.) Касательно практики, тхеравада ограничивается практикой Восьмеричного пути. Если хинаяна означает некую узость взглядов, то есть неспособность или нежелание более глубоко рассматривать Дхамму, то таких ограничений вроде и не было.


Не только Восьмеричный путь, там ещё Виная есть.

----------

Сергей Ч (03.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Не только Восьмеричный путь, там ещё Виная есть.


Восьмерчиный путь кстати очень много чего в себя включает. А Виная - для монахов, она есть и в тибетском буддизме и в дзен.

----------


## Нико

> Восьмерчиный путь кстати очень много чего в себя включает. А Виная - для монахов, она есть и в тибетском буддизме и в дзен.


Ну так в Тхераваде в основном монашество. Благородный восьмеричный путь считается путём арьев, но ЕСДЛ разъяснял, что его можно применять и до этого.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну так в Тхераваде в основном монашество. Благородный восьмеричный путь считается путём арьев, но ЕСДЛ разъяснял, что его можно применять и до этого.


Конечно можно. И не только монахам:




> «Также я увидел древний путь, древнюю дорогу, по которой шли Истинно Само-Пробуждённые прежних времён. И что это за древний путь, древняя дорога, по которой шли Истинно Само-Пробуждённые прежних времён? Это этот благородный восьмеричный путь: правильные воззрения, правильное устремление, правильная речь, правильные действия, правильные средства к жизни, правильное усилие, правильная осознанность, правильное сосредоточение… Я шёл этим путём. Идя по нему, я получил прямое знание старения и смерти, прямое знание возникновения старения и смерти, прямое знание прекращения старения и смерти, прямое знание пути, ведущего к прекращению старения и смерти… Зная это напрямую, я раскрыл это монахам, монахиням, мирянам и мирянкам…»
> 
> (Нагара сутта)


Что касается Арьев, то наверное имеется ввиду, что в идеале все восемь факторов должны наличествовать одновременно, каждый из которых поддерживает остальные. Однако, пока такой уровень не достигнут, обязательно будет присутствовать некоторая доля последовательности в развитии пути.

----------

Нико (03.07.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Я привел сутту, где Будда говорит о том, что вибхава танха (жажда избавится от существования-становления) связана с страхом перед существованием, угнетенностью им, отвращением к нему.
> Воззрение о том, что нет кармических последствий -  это ложные взгляды, которые называются акирия-вада.
> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...o-sutta-sv.htm


То, что вы привели, ничем не противоречит тому, что имеющие отвращение к существованию (это обратная сторона жажды) вкупе с ложными взглядами держатся за идею, что после смерти все само собой "рассосётся".
Арахат знает, что новых рождений не будет, потому что нет причин для них. А вот охваченный танхой человек думает, что рождений не будут, а они  - будут. Это и есть вибхава-танха. 
Будда говорил, что из мирских (локкия) воззрений наивысшим является: "Этого всего могло бы не быть. Это все могло бы не быть мной. Меня могло бы не быть."

----------


## Жека

> Я как раз изучала слово Будды, и  у меня затык, Жека, с тхеравадой, потому что там считается, что Будда угас после паринирваны).


У вас затык не с тхеравадой, а именно со словами Будды, который много раз произнес, что для него новых рождений не будет.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> У вас затык не с тхеравадой, а именно со словами Будды, который много раз произнес, что для него новых рождений не будет.


Да, но согласитесь, что утверждение "Будда угас после париниббаны" - некорректно.

----------


## Жека

> Извините, но это бред.
> 
> Далай-лама сказал, что Будда вполне себе существует до сих пор. Если б он не существовал, зачем принимать Прибежище в Будде?


К сожалению, из этого можно сделать один вывод - Далай Лама неправ (в этом конкретном вопросе).
Будда много раз объяснял, что Татхагата вышел за пределы жизни и смерти, поэтому существование и не-существование как термины, неприменимы к нему.
Мы принимаем Прибежище не в физическом теле Будды, а в той Истине, которую он открыл и которая существует вне зависимости, появляется Татхагата на свете или нет. Он лишь заново открыл ее и принес в мир.

----------

Сергей Ч (03.07.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Да, но согласитесь, что утверждение "Будда угас после париниббаны" - некорректно.


Я такого и не говорила.

----------


## Жека

> Ну так в Тхераваде в основном монашество. Благородный восьмеричный путь считается путём арьев, но ЕСДЛ разъяснял, что его можно применять и до этого.


Нико, простите, у вас в голове какая-то каша.
Благородный это синоним арии. Что значит применять или не применять? Человек практикует Путь, который является прямой дорогой к Ниббане.
То, что он открыт только монахам - это неправда. Будда говорил, что он хвалит того, кто идет по Пути верно, не важно, монаха или мирянина.
В широком смысле Виная означает дисциплина - не только монашеская. В сутте одна мирянка говорит, что утвердилась в этой Дхамме-Винае, Учении и Дисциплине.

----------

Tong Po (04.07.2014), Сергей Ч (03.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я такого и не говорила.


Нико говорила, что это утверждение имеет отношение к тхераваде.

----------


## Нико

> К сожалению, из этого можно сделать один вывод - Далай Лама неправ (в этом конкретном вопросе).
> Будда много раз объяснял, что Татхагата вышел за пределы жизни и смерти, поэтому существование и не-существование как термины, неприменимы к нему.
> Мы принимаем Прибежище не в физическом теле Будды, а в той Истине, которую он открыл и которая существует вне зависимости, появляется Татхагата на свете или нет. Он лишь заново открыл ее и принес в мир.


Ну, Жека, я точно не могу сказать, конечно, но мне больше импонирует версия про то, что Будда до сих пор есть. Именно поэтому следую Махаяне, где это признаётся. А насчёт Прибежища, мы принимаем его не только в Дхарме, но также и в Будде, и в Сангхе. Зачем принимать Прибежище в давно мёртвом существе?

----------


## Нико

> Нико, простите, у вас в голове какая-то каша.
> Благородный это синоним арии. Что значит применять или не применять? Человек практикует Путь, который является прямой дорогой к Ниббане.
> То, что он открыт только монахам - это неправда. Будда говорил, что он хвалит того, кто идет по Пути верно, не важно, монаха или мирянина.
> В широком смысле Виная означает дисциплина - не только монашеская. В сутте одна мирянка говорит, что утвердилась в этой Дхамме-Винае, Учении и Дисциплине.


Вы, наверное, вторую половину моего поста не прочли).

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну, Жека, я точно не могу сказать, конечно, но мне больше импонирует версия про то, что Будда до сих пор есть. Именно поэтому следую Махаяне, где это признаётся. А насчёт Прибежища, мы принимаем его не только в Дхарме, но также и в Будде, и в Сангхе. Зачем принимать Прибежище в давно мёртвом существе?


О как существе может идти речь, если мы говорим о Будде? Ведь именно Будда (Татхагата) является одной из Трёх драгоценностей. В Маджхима Никае 28 сказано: «Тот, кто видит зависимое возникновение – тот видит Дхамму. Кто видит Дхамму, тот видит зависимое возникновение», а в Ваккали сутте из Саньютта Никаи Будда говорит: «Тот, кто видит Дхамму, тот видит меня».

----------

Антон Соносон (03.07.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Ну, Жека, я точно не могу сказать, конечно, но мне больше импонирует версия про то, что Будда до сих пор есть. Именно поэтому следую Махаяне, где это признаётся. А насчёт Прибежища, мы принимаем его не только в Дхарме, но также и в Будде, и в Сангхе. Зачем принимать Прибежище в давно мёртвом существе?


Дхамма имеет мало общего с личными симпатиями и антипатиями. Согласитесь, если бы было возможно, к примеру, попросить кого-то избавить нас от наших килес и страданий, то мы бы с радостью это сделали, вместо того, чтобы настойчиво и медленно пытаться измениться самостоятельно. Но, увы, это невозможно.
Будды в форме человеческого тела в мире нет уже 2600 лет, но тот, кто видит Дхамму (видит причины и следствия, видит непостоянство, страдание и безличность), тот видит Будду. Однажды он сам поругал монаха, который ходил за ним по пятам, и сказал, что только узрев Дхамму, ты узреешь и меня.
Мы принимаем Прибежище (еще раз) не в человеке и не в теле, а в Том, кто открыв Истину самостоятельно, передал ее нам. И то, что его самого нет физически с нами, для нас ничего не меняет: Истина вечна.

----------


## Нико

> О как существе может идти речь, если мы говорим о Будде? Ведь именно Будда (Татхагата) является одной из Трёх драгоценностей. В Маджхима Никае 28 сказано: «Тот, кто видит зависимое возникновение – тот видит Дхамму. Кто видит Дхамму, тот видит зависимое возникновение», а в Ваккали сутте из Саньютта Никаи Будда говорит: «Тот, кто видит Дхамму, тот видит меня».


Тогда Прибежище можно ограничить только Дхармой, не так? Это и ответ Жеке тоже.

----------


## Сергей Ч

Вот кстати ещё один пример того, как проходит общение тхеравадинов и "последователей махаяны"):




> 1. *Тезис*: "Будда не поддерживает ни одну из точек зрения на свою судьбу после Паринирваны: "Татхагата существует после смерти", "Татхагата не существует после смерти", Татхагата и существует, и не существует после смерти", "Татхагата ни существует, ни не существует после смерти". И объяснение этому есть в суттах."
> 
> 
> 2. *Нико* пишет: "Извините, но это бред."


То есть о Чатушкотике ни слухом ни духом? ) 

Будда сам разъясняет например брахману Поттханаде вопрос о существовании Татхагаты после смерти так: «Я не говорил, Поттхапада, что Татхагата существует после смерти, что это — истинно, а остальное — заблуждение... Я не говорил, Поттхапада, что Татхагата не существует после смерти, что это — истинно, а остальное — заблуждение... Я не говорил, Поттхапада, что Татхагата и существует, и не существует пос ле смерти, что это — истинно, а остальное — заблуждение... Я не говорил, Поттхапада, что Татхагата не существует, ни не существует после смерти, что это — истинно, а остальное — заблуждение...».

Так же, в Ланкаватара-сутре, авторитетном тексте северного буддизма, есть такой пассаж: «Те, кто рассматривает мир как разворачивающийся из причин и условий, привязаны к чатушкотике и не могут постигнуть мое учение. Не из сущего порождается мир, не из не-сущего, не из сущего-и-не-сущего, не из чего-либо другого, а также не из причин и условий, как думают глупцы: полный переворот в психике и безосновность достигается тогда, когда мир видится ни существующим, ни не-сущсствующим, ни существующим-и-несуществующим, ни прочим... глупые и простые люди с безначальных времен продолжают плясать как марионетки на ниточках своих примитивных выдумок и заблуждений. Они не способны к методу самопостижения; привязываясь к внешнему миру, который суть проявление сознания, они погружаются в изучение различных теорий, которые не более чем средство, и не знают, как достичь истины самопостижения, полностью очищенной от четверичности чатушкотики».

Называть разъяснения Будды бредом - это уж слишком..

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да я-то как раз за чёткую дифференциацию. Изучая, важно понимать отличия, а не изучать по принципу "всё едино, всё об одном".


Изучая и практикуя нужно вообще не думать о сходствах и различиях  :Smilie:  Каждая традиция самодостаточна. Классификацией, иногда, занимаются некоторые учителя. Иногда, классификация используется в обучении. Но точно не в дзен и не в тхераваде  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019), Сергей Ч (03.07.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Тогда Прибежище можно ограничить только Дхармой, не так? Это и ответ Жеке тоже.


Нет. Еще раз прочтите то, что написали мы вам выше. 
Мы принимаем Прибежище в Будде (который открыл Истину), в Дхамме (Истине) и в Сангхе ариев (тех, кто уже встал на Путь Истины или завершил его).

----------


## Нико

> Называть разъяснения Будды бредом - это уж слишком..


Бред -- это на разъясннения Будды, а ваши их интерпретации.

----------


## Нико

> Нет. Еще раз прочтите то, что написали мы вам выше. 
> Мы принимаем Прибежище в Будде (который открыл Истину), в Дхамме (Истине) и в Сангхе ариев (тех, кто уже встал на Путь Истины или завершил его).


Логично. Но я принимаю Прибежище в живом Будде, а вы?

----------


## Жека

> Логично. Но я принимаю Прибежище в живом Будде, а вы?


Кто же этот живой Будда? )
Нико, вы можете делать все, что вам угодно, однако существует слово Будды, записанное и сохраненное, в котором ответы на ваши вопросы даны довольно подробно (или отклонены как неуместные). Вам же привели ссылки, если они вас не устраивают, то вы спорите не с тхеравадинами на форуме, а с тем, что говорил Будда.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Бред -- это на разъясннения Будды, а ваши их интерпретации.


Во-первых: где Вы увидели интерпретацию? Во-вторых: Вы не аргументируете свои претензии к моим сообщениям, называя их бредом. Не красиво и не хорошо это..

----------


## Won Soeng

Вот одна из историй




> Очень давно некто пришел из Вашингтона и сказал Сунг Сан Сон Са: «Я провел много лет язучая Хинаяну и теперь я мастер.Будда умер 2500 лет назад. Хинаяна следует тому, что он сказал. Махаяна следует тому, чего он не говорил.»
> 
> Сон Са ответил: «Будда не мертв. Он сейчас находится здесь.»
> 
> Человек сказал: «Это Махаяна. Хинаяна учит, что он умер очень давно.»
> 
> Сон Са спросил: «Махаяна и Хинаяна различны или одинаковы?»
> 
> «Они одинаковы.»
> ...

----------

AndyZ (03.07.2014), Hang Gahm (06.07.2014), Жека (03.07.2014), Монферран (24.04.2019), Сергей Ч (03.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Кто же этот живой Будда? )
> Нико, вы можете делать все, что вам угодно, однако существует слово Будды, записанное и сохраненное, в котором ответы на ваши вопросы даны довольно подробно (или отклонены как неуместные). Вам же привели ссылки, если они вас не устраивают, то вы спорите не с тхеравадинами на форуме, а с тем, что говорил Будда.


Будда сказал (не в ПК, а в Ваджраяне), что будет постоянно воплощаться в этом мире в облике учителей.   Вот на это смею надеяться, а так вопросов больше нет.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Тогда Прибежище можно ограничить только Дхармой, не так? Это и ответ Жеке тоже.


Будда является первой составляющей тройного Прибежища. Но это не означает, что необходимо рассматривать его как некоего спасителя. ) Будда говорит: "Вам должно делать вашу работу, ибо Татхагаты  лишь учат пути". Если вообще называть Будду "спасителем", то лишь в том смысле, что он открыл и показал Путь к Освобождению, Нирване. 




> В первом значении слово "Будда" означает конкретную историческую личность – человека по имени Сиддхатха Готама, жившего в Индии в 5 веке до нашей эры. Прибегая к Будде как к прибежищу, мы принимаем прибежище в человеке, потому что это именно он учит Дхамме и является основателем буддизма. Однако в этом процессе мы не ищем прибежища в его человеческой форме. Мы возлагаем свои надежды на Будду как на просветлённого и смысл этого поступка значительно превосходит ограничения, налагаемые простым историческим фактом [его существования]. Именно осуществление надмирского достижения позволяет Будде служить для нас прибежищем. Под достижением здесь подразумевается состояние Будды, то есть высшее Пробуждение. В прошлом его достигали другие люди и в будущем найдутся те, кто тоже сможет его достичь. Любого осуществившего такое достижение называют Буддой. Мы полагаемся на Будду как на прибежище, потому что он олицетворяет это достижение. Прибежищем его делает достигнутое состояние Будды.
> Но что представляет собой это состояние? Состояние Будды – это совокупность качеств, которыми обладал человек по имени Готама и благодаря которым он является Буддой. Эти качества можно в целом представить как уничтожение всех недостатков и развитие всех достоинств.
> Уничтоженные недостатки – это пороки (kilesa), а также их остаточные проявления (vāsanā). Пороки – это умственные силы, являющиеся источником страданий. Они отравляют человека изнутри, вызывают тревоги и подталкивают к совершению неумелых поступков. Среди них главными являются алчность, ненависть и заблуждение, от которых порождаются все прочие пороки. В Будде все эти пороки уничтожены до единого, полностью и окончательно. "До единого" означает, что уничтожены абсолютно все пороки без исключений. "Полностью" означает, что каждый порок был искоренён, так что от него ничего не осталось. "Окончательно" означает, что они никогда не возникнут в будущем.
> Достоинства Будды весьма многочисленны, но два из них выделяются особо: великая мудрость (mahapañña) и великое сострадание (maha-karuṇa). Великая мудрость Будды имеет два аспекта – широта взгляда и глубина понимания. Благодаря широте взгляда Будда понимает всё многообразие происходящих явлений. Благодаря глубине понимания он осознаёт все подробности существования каждого явления.
> Мудрость Будды не пребывает в пассивном созерцании, а находит своё выражение в великом сострадании. Благодаря великому состраданию Будда начинает работать на благо других. Он энергично и бесстрашно берёт на себя бремя тяжёлого труда на благо живых существ, чтобы привести их к освобождению от страданий.
> Прибегая к Будде как к прибежищу, мы обращаемся к нему как к воплощению чистоты, мудрости и сострадания, как к несравненному учителю, способному указать путь из бушующего океана Сансары к безопасности." 
> 
> (Бхиккху Бодхи)

----------


## Нико

> Во-первых: где Вы увидели интерпретацию? Во-вторых: Вы не аргументируете свои претензии к моим сообщениям, называя их бредом. Не красиво и не хорошо это..


Ну уж извините. Всем мил не будешь).

----------


## Won Soeng

Если Вы видите взаимозависимое возникновение - Вы видите Татхагату (т.е. Будду). Взаимозависимое возникновение действует вне времени, порождая все феномены. Только это и значит, что Будда жив прямо сейчас.

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Жека

Самое смешное, что все эти битвы традиций, по ходу, существуют только у русских.
За несколько лет жизни в ЮВА я видела, как мирно медитируют в тхеравадинских монастырях:
 - китайские монахи и монахини
 - корейские монахи и монахини
 - вьетнамские монахи
 -дзен-буддисты.
 - японские миряне

Все жили абсолютно спокойно и мирно, и битвы колесниц на Дхамма-лекциях я не слышала ни разу.
Интересно, что же такое творится с русскими буддистами?
PS: Одна моя приятельница (из мира рекламы) поделилась недавно историей, как ее агентство пригласили на тендер по пиар-сопровождению постройки в Москве буддийского храма. После двух совещаний подруга была сильно удивлена: буддисты переругались меж собой так, что ни до чего не смогли договориться.

----------

Vladiimir (03.07.2014), Won Soeng (03.07.2014), Алик (03.07.2014), Богдан Б (08.07.2014), Паня (03.07.2014), Сергей Ч (03.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Самое смешное, что все эти битвы традиций, по ходу, существуют только у русских.
> За несколько лет жизни в ЮВА я видела, как мирно медитируют в тхеравадинских монастырях:
>  - китайские монахи и монахини
>  - корейские монахи и монахини
>  - вьетнамские монахи
>  -дзен-буддисты.
>  - японские миряне
> 
> Все жили абсолютно спокойно и мирно, и битвы колесниц на Дхамма-лекциях я не слышала ни разу.
> ...


Я тоже в Индии битв никаких не вижу.

----------

Сергей Ч (03.07.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Жека, хорошая позиция - не поддерживать битвы традиций, возражать против всякого обособления традиций и их сравнивания. При этом поддерживать само разнообразие традиций и с уважением относиться к учителям и ученикам всех традиций.

Сунг Сан учил даже монахов-бенедектинцев. Знаете, он учил их быть монахами-бенедектинцами на 100%. Он не отнимал у них ни Христа, ни Библию, ни Папу. 
Для меня это очень значимый пример.

----------

Алик (03.07.2014), Альбина (03.07.2014), Монферран (24.04.2019), Паня (03.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я тоже в Индии битв никаких не вижу.


Наверное потому, что практикующие буддисты разных школ смотрят друг на друга прежде всего как на буддистов, а не пытаются рассадить друг друга по "колесницам", что наблюдается на форуме.)

----------

Vladiimir (03.07.2014), Won Soeng (03.07.2014), Алик (03.07.2014), Альбина (03.07.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Жека, хорошая позиция - не поддерживать битвы традиций, возражать против всякого обособления традиций и их сравнивания. При этом поддерживать само разнообразие традиций и с уважением относиться к учителям и ученикам всех традиций.
> 
> Сунг Сан учил даже монахов-бенедектинцев. Знаете, он учил их быть монахами-бенедектинцами на 100%. Он не отнимал у них ни Христа, ни Библию, ни Папу. 
> Для меня это очень значимый пример.


Это всё очень тонкий вопрос. К примеру, в одной сутте Будда хвалит Анатхапиндику, который опровергает воззрения других учителей, что Будда учит уничтожению. То есть он поощряет, когда люди перестают придерживаться пагубных для них воззрений, в чем им помогает его ученик.
И Будда, и араханты действительно могут обучать людей различных традиций, не нанося им вреда, но в итоге приводя к правильности. Таких учителей сейчас почти нет, поэтому сохранение чистоты канонических текстов и популяризация их на форумах - это, на мой взгляд, нотносится к благому деянию, если не ставить целью унижение оппонентов. А унижение может быть изначально целью открытия темы - у вас нет бодхичитты, у вас нет того, нет сего. Этому нужно противостоять в рамках разумного.

----------

Богдан Б (08.07.2014), Сергей Ч (03.07.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Жека, да, именно воззрения и нужно рассматривать. Не традиции, ни учителей. Сами воззрения, непосредственно. Нужно знать, какие воззрения правильные, а какие - ошибочные. Сравнивать же между собой разные ложные воззрения, не указывая на правильные - это нельзя назвать умелым.

Думать, что сейчас нет людей, реализовавших правильные воззрения - это неосновательная мысль. Это лишь сомнение и нерешительность.

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Жека

> .
> 
> Думать, что сейчас нет людей, реализовавших правильные воззрения - это неосновательная мысль. Это лишь сомнение и нерешительность.


Я так не думаю. Но правильных воззрений недостаточно, чтобы учить других. В н.в. крайне мало учителей, которые могут понять уровень воззрений других и "исправить" их. Для этого необходимо ясновидение и реализации, что на самом деле огромная редкость.

----------


## Аурум

> Если быть тхеравадином - означает принять весь сложившийся уклад стран ЮВА с их обрядами и предрассудками, то я вообще не тхеравадин, например.


Жека, а где я говорил про принятие всего сложившегося уклада стран ЮВА с их обрядами и предрассудками?
Я говорил и говорю конкретно о воззрениях отдельных школ, которые отличаются в основополагающих идеях и подходах к практике.

----------


## Аурум

> Нико, если бы вы взяли на себя труд изучить слово Будды, то такие вопросы бы не возникали.
> Будда в ответ на это отвечал, что Ниббана - это окончательная реальность, и вопрос о ее пределах и границах не имеет смысла.


Жека, тут опять некий тупик. Вы, насколько я помню, лично признаёте за слово Будды только палийский канон. Тогда какой смысл вам участвовать в обсуждении, скажем, воззрений сутр второго-третьего поворота колеса?

----------


## Аурум

> Смотря, что под этим понимается.) Касательно практики, тхеравада ограничивается практикой Восьмеричного пути. Если хинаяна означает некую узость взглядов, то есть неспособность или нежелание более глубоко рассматривать Дхамму, то таких ограничений вроде и не было.


Махаяна означает принятие за истину сутр второго-третьего поворота колеса Дхармы, а также практику, основанную на этих сутрах и их толковании.
В тхераваде же не признаются за истину эти сутры, в тхераваде корпус текстов — это только палийский канон и канонические комментарии к нему.
Я уже не раз говорил, что по воззрениям и методам тхеравада замечательно классифицируется.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я уже не раз говорил, что по воззрениям и методам тхеравада замечательно классифицируется.


Ага, я уже показал как она "замечательно" классифицируется, особенно по воззрениям! ))

----------


## Аурум

> Изучая и практикуя нужно вообще не думать о сходствах и различиях  Каждая традиция самодостаточна. Классификацией, иногда, занимаются некоторые учителя. Иногда, классификация используется в обучении. Но точно не в дзен и не в тхераваде


В дзен вообще, насколько я помню, не поощряется умственная деятельность.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Сергей Ч

Мне одному кажется, что только "тибетцы" так сильно ппривязаны к "классификации колесниц", экстраполируя её не только на конкретные взгляды, но и на целые традиции? А нет, не одному! ))

----------

Tong Po (04.07.2014), Won Soeng (03.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Ага, я уже показал как она "замечательно" классифицируется, особенно по воззрениям! ))


Ага, вы уже показали, что для вас тхеравада — это разделять взгляды Нагарджуны и мадхъямака-прасангики, а также ссылаться на Падмасамбхаву и прочих тибетцев.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Аурум

> Мне одному кажется, что только "тибетцы" так сильно ппривязаны к "классификации колесниц", экстраполируя её не только на конкретные взгляды, но и на целые традиции? А нет, не одному! ))


Когда у вас в голове каша из воззрений, то, вам еще и не такое, думаю, покажется.  :Wink:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ага, вы уже показали, что для вас тхеравада — это разделять взгляды Нагарджуны и мадхъямака-прасангики, а также ссылаться на Падмасамбхаву и прочих тибетцев.


Ну за очередной бред? ) Показывал я другое, что будучи тхеравадином вполне можно разделять взгляды Нагарджуны и других учителей буддизма. Про "всё едино" и "смешивание взглядов" - это уже чьи-то фантазии.

----------


## Аурум

> Самое смешное, что все эти битвы традиций, по ходу, существуют только у русских.
> За несколько лет жизни в ЮВА я видела, как мирно медитируют в тхеравадинских монастырях:
>  - китайские монахи и монахини
>  - корейские монахи и монахини
>  - вьетнамские монахи
>  -дзен-буддисты.
>  - японские миряне
> 
> Все жили абсолютно спокойно и мирно, и битвы колесниц на Дхамма-лекциях я не слышала ни разу.
> ...


Медитировать вместе не означает разделять воззрения.

----------


## Won Soeng

> В дзен вообще, насколько я помню, не поощряется умственная деятельность.


Рассудочная. Следует практиковать пребывание до рассудочной деятельности.

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мне одному кажется, что только "тибетцы" так сильно ппривязаны к "классификации колесниц", экстраполируя её не только на конкретные взгляды, но и на целые традиции? А нет, не одному! ))


Да, некоторые представители некоторых тибетских школ очень к этому привязаны. Жить без классификации не могут. Не умеешь классифицировать - не буддист  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019), Сергей Ч (03.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Ну за очередной бред? ) Показывал я другое, что будучи тхеравадином вполне можно разделять взгляды Нагарджуны и других учителей буддизма. Про "всё едино" и "смешивание взглядов" - это уже чьи-то фантазии.


Верить в истинность одновременно в воззрения тхеравады и разделять философию Нагарджуны, при этом позиционируя себя как тхеравадина — вот где бред.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Изучая и практикуя нужно вообще не думать о сходствах и различиях  Каждая традиция самодостаточна. Классификацией, иногда, занимаются некоторые учителя. Иногда, классификация используется в обучении. Но точно не в дзен и не в тхераваде


Вот те на... Сами же как-то, было дело, цитировали тут одну из вполне авторитетных дзэнских классификаций, а теперь -- "точно не в дзен"?

----------

Сергей Ч (03.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Медитировать вместе не означает разделять воззрения.


Основополагающие воззрения - это например Четыре Благородные Истины, Взаимозависимое Возникновение, Трилакшана (дуккха, анитья, анатаман), пустотность (взаимозависимость) явлений, Две истины, Триратна и т.д. Различия есть именно в трактовках этих основ и в подходах их реализации. И разница  здесь действительно бывает существенной, причем не только между школами, но и между наставниками одной школы. А говорить о том, что между буддийскими школами есть противоречия в основополагающих вещах - значит считать, что какая-то традиция отклонилась от Учения Будды, небуддизм то есть.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Верить в истинность одновременно в воззрения тхеравады и разделять философию Нагарджуны, при этом позиционируя себя как тхеравадина — вот где бред.


А не надо верить. Думать нужно.) 

Иначе Ваш "подход" сведётся к такому: «Да не будет у тебя других богов пред лицем Моим»..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот те на... Сами же как-то, было дело, цитировали тут одну из вполне авторитетных дзэнских классификаций, а теперь -- "точно не в дзен"?


В конце всякой классификации дзен задается вопрос - какая из них истинная? 
И дается ответ - все никуда не годятся.

----------

AndyZ (03.07.2014), Альбина (03.07.2014), Богдан Б (08.07.2014), Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Аурум

> А не надо верить. Думать нужно.) 
> 
> Иначе Ваш "подход" сведётся к такому: «Да не будет у тебя других богов пред лицем Моим»..


Да, я понял, что вы доверчивый и можете верить одновременно в противоречивые друг другу идеи.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот те на... Сами же как-то, было дело, цитировали тут одну из вполне авторитетных дзэнских классификаций, а теперь -- "точно не в дзен"?


_"— Это: внешний путь Дзэн, Дзэн обычных людей, Хинаяна Дзэн, Махаяна Дзэн и Дзэн Предельной Колесницы."_ 

 -- думаю, что эта классификация сильно отличается от того, как трактуют классификацию "колесниц" "тибетцы"! ))

----------


## Аурум

> Основополагающие воззрения - это например Четыре Благородные Истины, Взаимозависимое Возникновение, Трилакшана (дуккха, анитья, анатаман), пустотность (взаимозависимость) явлений, Две истины, Триратна и т.д. Различия есть именно в трактовках этих основ и в подходах их реализации. И разница  здесь действительно бывает существенной, причем не только между школами, но и между наставниками одной школы. А говорить о том, что между буддийскими школами есть противоречия в основополагающих вещах - значит считать, что какая-то традиция отклонилась от Учения Будды, небуддизм то есть.


Основополагающие воззрения, это также, например в дзене, доктрина о природе Будды, доктрина о внезапном просветлении, подразумевающем принципиальную невозможность достигнуть Просветления путём накопления, принцип прямой передачи Пробуждения от сердца к сердцу, принцип отсутствия безусловного авторитета слов и письменных знаков и т.п.

В теории, конечно, теории матчасти могут быть даже внешне одинаковыми. Но есть воззрения, которые определяют практику и её цели.
А помедитировать вместе, так тут и проблем нет.

----------


## Аурум

> Рассудочная. Следует практиковать пребывание до рассудочной деятельности.


Может быть, я вас удивлю, но "ум" и "рассудок" — синонимы.
Поглядите в словарь синонимов.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Основополагающие воззрения, это также, например в дзене, доктрина о природе Будды, доктрина о внезапном просветлении, подразумевающем принципиальную невозможность достигнуть Просветления путём накопления, принцип прямой передачи Пробуждения от сердца к сердцу, принцип отсутствия безусловного авторитета слов и письменных знаков и т.п. В теории, конечно, теории матчасти могут быть даже внешне одинаковыми. Но есть воззрения, которые определяют практику и её цели.
> А помедитировать вместе, так тут и проблем нет.


Ну так при ближайшем рассмотрении оказывается, что никаких глубоких противоречий в этих основах нет. Об этом уже много раз говорили знающие люди - учителя, а также знатоки с этого форума и с дхарма.орг. Согласен лишь с тем, что смешивать доктрины и подходы школ не получится. Как поётся в песне: 

_"И я мог бы быть таким же, как ты,
И это бы было верней
Но, чтобы стоять, я должен держаться корней." _ 

 :Cool:

----------


## Аурум

> Ну так при ближайшем рассмотрении оказывается, что никаких глубоких противоречий в этих основах нет. Об этом уже много раз говорили знающие люди - учителя, а также знатоки с этого форума и с дхарма.орг. Согласен лишь с тем, что смешивать доктрины и подходы школ не получится. Как поётся в песне: 
> 
> _"И я мог бы быть таким же, как ты,
> И это бы было верней
> Но, чтобы стоять, я должен держаться корней." _


Так я и говорю о смешивании доктрин и подходов, определяющих методы и цели практик. Точнее, что смешивать нельзя, нужно уметь их чётко дифференцировать.
Иначе тот же нью-эйдж с его "будь осознанным каждый момент" и разными методами медитации можно вполне отнести к дзену.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Так я и говорю о смешивании доктрин и подходов, определяющих методы и цели практик. Точнее, что смешивать нельзя, нужно уметь их чётко дифференцировать.


Конечно, нужно понимать отличия буддийских школ, и это как раз таки не сложно, ибо внешне они сильно отличаются. А вот разобраться в тех самых основополагающих вещах - несколько сложнее, но польза (лично для меня) здесь есть.
Например когда говорят, что воззрения тхеравады относительно пустотности явлений ближе к срединности (мадхьямике) махаяны, а не хинаяне, то это вовсе не означает, что тхеравада и махаяна одинаковы. Это просто констатация факта. А Вы почему-то расцениваете это как смешивание взглядов.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Может быть, я вас удивлю, но "ум" и "рассудок" — синонимы.
> Поглядите в словарь синонимов.


Не удивите. У всех феноменов вообще одна природа. Тем не менее, слово рассудок имеет более узкий и конкретный смысл. Учитывая, что все вообще есть ум, но не все есть рассудок.

----------

Альбина (03.07.2014), Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Аурум

> Конечно, нужно понимать отличия буддийских школ, и это как раз таки не сложно, ибо внешне они сильно отличаются. А вот разобраться в тех самых основополагающих вещах - несколько сложнее, но польза (лично для меня) здесь есть.
> Например когда говорят, что воззрения тхеравады относительно пустотности явлений ближе к срединности (мадхьямике) махаяны, а не хинаяне, то это вовсе не означает, что тхеравада и махаяна одинаковы. Это просто констатация факта. А Вы почему-то расцениваете это как смешивание взглядов.


Почему же вы так раздражаетесь когда я привожу аргумент о мотивации бодхичитты в махаяне, например? Вы как будто пытаетесь при этом мне доказать, что эта мотивация (стать Буддой ради спасения всех живых существ из сансары) есть в тхераваде.

----------


## Аурум

> Не удивите. У всех феноменов вообще одна природа. Тем не менее, слово рассудок имеет более узкий и конкретный смысл. Учитывая, что все вообще есть ум, но не все есть рассудок.


Тогда попробуйте объяснить чем отличается умственная деятельность и рассудочная деятельность. По мне, так это полные синонимы.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тогда попробуйте объяснить чем отличается умственная деятельность и рассудочная деятельность. По мне, так это полные синонимы.


 :Smilie:  Объяснять - это рассудок. Показать можно и не объясняя ничего. Все ответы у Вас уже есть. Вы способны узнать вкус сахара без рассуждений?

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Аурум

> Объяснять - это рассудок. Показать можно и не объясняя ничего. Все ответы у Вас уже есть. Вы способны узнать вкус сахара без рассуждений?


Дзен это мухожук в сахаре.
Ну да, я вас понял. Странно, что вы делаете на форуме тогда.  :Wink:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Дзен это мухожук в сахаре.
> Ну да, я вас понял. Странно, что вы делаете на форуме тогда.


О, я плохой ученик дзен  :Smilie: 

Вы пишете, что дзен это мухожук. Но в поздравлении Бао Вы написали, что дзен это торт. В каком случае Вы ошиблись?

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В конце всякой классификации дзен задается вопрос - какая из них истинная? 
> И дается ответ - все никуда не годятся.


Это -- итог. А в процессе обучения, как и в том тексте, класификации даются: дабы не путаться в понятиях, воображая себя враз отринувшим классификации.

Напомню ещё, если знаете, но забыли: среди дзэнских _внутренних_ классификаций встречается, к примеру, и разряд "гнилой/трухлявый дзэн"... И вообще много чего есть и в дзэн.

В общем, не надо, по мне, рубить с плеча : ) классификации где бы то ни было: придёт время, они отпадут сами, на ненадобностью...

----------


## Аурум

> О, я плохой ученик дзен 
> 
> Вы пишете, что дзен это мухожук. Но в поздравлении Бао Вы написали, что дзен это торт. В каком случае Вы ошиблись?


Так в день рождения для Бао дзен был торт.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так в день рождения для Бао дзен был торт.


То есть мухожук - не универсальный ответ для любой ситуации?

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> _"— Это: внешний путь Дзэн, Дзэн обычных людей, Хинаяна Дзэн, Махаяна Дзэн и Дзэн Предельной Колесницы."_ 
>  -- думаю, что эта классификация сильно отличается от того, как трактуют классификацию "колесниц" "тибетцы"! ))


Да, если не ставить себе цель запутать кого, то двух одинаковых классификаций не бывает.

А вообще -- как в том застойном анеке.
Посетитель -- бармену: "У вас есть пиво".
Бармен: "Да".
Посетитель: "Чешское?"
Бармен: "Уважаемый, мы говорим о пиве или о чём?"

Так и тут: мы говорим о классификациях или об их разницах? : )

----------

Алексей Л (03.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> То есть мухожук - не универсальный ответ для любой ситуации?


Му...!

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Почему же вы так раздражаетесь когда я привожу аргумент о мотивации бодхичитты в махаяне, например? Вы как будто пытаетесь при этом мне доказать, что эта мотивация (стать Буддой ради спасения всех живых существ из сансары) есть в тхераваде.


Ну в отличии от некоторых я не раздражаюсь.  :Smilie:  
И доказать я пытаюсь другое - что мотивация бодхичитты не противоречит тхераваде, и что среди тхеравадинов вполне может быть практик, имеющий такую мотивацию (стать Буддой ради принесения блага всем живым существ), а не то, что она там есть в таком же виде как например в тибетском буддизме.
Нико в другой теме писала:

1. Бодхичитта -- это первичный ум, основанный на двух вторичных ментальных факторах -- любви и сострадании. У этого ума два объекта: живые существа (желание приносить им благо) и достижение собственного просветления. 

Исходя из этого, будет большим заблуждением считать, что в Тхераваде нет бодхичитты, понимаемой в таком ключе, ибо это значит — что мы НЕ практикуем ни брахмавихары ни парамиты, нет первичного ума, основанного на любви и сострадании, что это якобы сухая жесткая суровая традиция, и что запрещено иметь мотивацию стать буддой! )) А на самом деле, всё иначе.

----------

Tong Po (04.07.2014), Vladiimir (03.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Ну в отличии от некоторых я не раздражаюсь.  
> И доказать я пытаюсь другое - что мотивация бодхичитты не противоречит тхераваде, и что среди тхеравадинов вполне может быть практик, имеющий такую мотивацию (стать Буддой ради принесения блага всем живым существ), а не то, что она там есть в таком же виде как например в тибетском буддизме.
> Нико в другой теме писала:
> 
> 1. Бодхичитта -- это первичный ум, основанный на двух вторичных ментальных факторах -- любви и сострадании. У этого ума два объекта: живые существа (желание приносить им благо) и достижение собственного просветления. 
> 
> Исходя из этого, будет большим заблуждением считать, что в Тхераваде нет бодхичитты, понимаемой в таком ключе, ибо это значит — что мы НЕ практикуем ни брахмавихары ни парамиты, нет первичного ума, основанного на любви и сострадании, что это якобы сухая жесткая суровая традиция, и что запрещено иметь мотивацию стать буддой! )) А на самом деле, всё иначе.


Сергей, а кто говорил, что в тхераваде не практикуют сострадание, парамиты и пр.? Я лично всегда говорил о бодхичитте именно как о коренном отличительном признаке махаянских школ, отличающих их от тхеравады. В тхераваде не используют мотивации бодхичитты, её там попросту нет, это факт.
Похоже, просто у вас какой-то личный бзик, что вы видите в фразе "в тхераваде нет бодхичитты" значение "в тхераваде не практикуют сострадание, парамиты и пр."
Просто отнеситесь к упоминанию этого факта спокойно.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я лично всегда говорил о бодхичитте именно как о коренном отличительном признаке махаянских школ, отличающих их от тхеравады. В тхераваде не используют мотивации бодхичитты, её там попросту нет, это факт.


Снова заученные фразы.. Вы что, проверили мотивацию каждого тхеравадина? А вообще смешно получается: "раз в тхераваде нет слова "бодхичитта", значит там нет и не может быть того, что оно обозначает"! ))




> Похоже, просто у вас какой-то личный бзик, что вы видите в фразе "в тхераваде нет бодхичитты" значение "в тхераваде не практикуют сострадание, парамиты и пр."
> Просто отнеситесь к упоминанию этого факта спокойно.


Аурум, Вы что, правда не понимаете о чём речь? Или не хотите? Когда приводит такого рода определения бодхичитты:

1. Бодхичитта -- это первичный ум, основанный на двух вторичных ментальных факторах -- любви и сострадании. У этого ума два объекта: живые существа (желание приносить им благо) и достижение собственного просветления.  (Нико)

2. Абсолютная Бодхичитта — это знание истинного состояния пустоты, или шуньяты.
Относительная Бодхичитта связана с намерением: нужно распознать, каково наше намерение, и заметив, что оно не благое, породить доброе намерение. Так нужно учиться развивать Бодхичитту. (Намкай Норбу Ринпоче)

3. Бодхичитту можно понять как относительную и как абсолютную. Относительная бодхичитта - это реальное проявление любящей доброты и сострадания ко всем существам. Абсолютная "бодхичитта - это осознание пустоты как всеобъемлющей истинной природы реальности. Некоторые люди начинают медитировать на любовь и сострадание и затем приходят к пониманию пустоты. Другие люди медитируют на пустоту и, благодаря этому, обретают понимание любви и сострадания. Оба аспекта бодхичитты являются частью просветленной природы ума. (С)

Как после этого можно однозначно заявлять, что в тхераваде нет бодхичитты?

----------

Tong Po (04.07.2014), Vladiimir (03.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Снова заученные фразы.. Вы что, проверили мотивацию каждого тхеравадина? А вообще смешно получается: "раз в тхераваде нет слова "бодхичитта", значит там нет и не может быть того, что оно обозначает"! ))


Опять... Но я понял, что это ваш личный бзик.
Если я вам скажу, что в тхераваде не скачут вприпрыжку во время медитаций как, допустим, в основной медитации школы, допустим, Прыг-Ум, то вы мне скажете "Вы что, проверяли как медитирует каждый тхеравадин?!"

----------


## Won Soeng

Если это крякает как утка, плавает как утка, выглядит как утка - какой смысл говорить, что это не утка?

----------

Vladiimir (03.07.2014), Богдан Б (08.07.2014), Жека (03.07.2014), Монферран (24.04.2019), Сергей Ч (03.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Опять... Но я понял, что это ваш личный бзик.


– Ты видел, – проворчал Буратино, – у неё бзик в голове – мыться, чистить зубы! Кого угодно со света сживёт чистотой! (Сказка "Золотой ключик")  :Big Grin:

----------

Vladiimir (03.07.2014), Won Soeng (03.07.2014), Альбина (03.07.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

К спасению всех существ всегда было немало вопросов  :Smilie:  Делать упор именно на спасение всех существ - и значит учить Махаяне. Но Махаяна - не предельная колесница. А Тхеравада - предельная.

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Аурум

> Если это крякает как утка, плавает как утка, выглядит как утка - какой смысл говорить, что это не утка?


Вы резиновых крякающих уток не видели?!  :Big Grin:  Смотрите, бывают и резиновые женщины... Они могут выглядеть, плавать...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы резиновых крякающих уток не видели?!  Смотрите, бывают и резиновые женщины... Они могут выглядеть, плавать...


Многие и обычных то уток не видели. Только резиновых. Но это не повод сомневаться в самой обычной, крякающей утке.

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Так и тут: мы говорим о классификациях или об их разницах? : )


Помимо классификации подходов к практике (внешний путь Дзэн, Дзэн обычных людей, Хинаяна Дзэн, Махаяна Дзэн и Дзэн Предельной Колесницы), существует в Дзен классификация именно других школ буддизма?

----------


## Аурум

> Как после этого можно однозначно заявлять, что в тхераваде нет бодхичитты?


_"Пусть все живые существа неисчислимы — я клянусь спасать их, пусть мои слабости необоримы — я клянусь погасить их, пусть мудрость Дхармы неисчерпаема — я клянусь овладеть ею, пусть истина Будды непостижима — я клянусь постигнуть её."
_
Это четыре великих обета. Они есть в дзене. Если вы мне покажете конкретно, что есть первый обет в тхераваде, то я признаю, что в тхераваде есть мотивация бодхичитты. Именно в таком виде, как клятву спасать все живые существа, как обещание вывести их из сансары.

----------


## Аурум

> Многие и обычных то уток не видели. Только резиновых. Но это не повод сомневаться в самой обычной, крякающей утке.


Дзен — это утка у вас в голове.

----------


## Аурум

> К спасению всех существ всегда было немало вопросов  Делать упор именно на спасение всех существ - и значит учить Махаяне. Но Махаяна - не предельная колесница. А Тхеравада - предельная.


Так и я о том же, что в тхераваде нет мотивации бодхичитты спасти все живые существа из сансары. А Сергей же упёрся, что раз есть метта, то есть и бодхичитта.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Дзен — это утка у вас в голове.


 :Smilie: ))))))

----------


## Won Soeng

> _"Пусть все живые существа неисчислимы — я клянусь спасать их, пусть мои слабости необоримы — я клянусь погасить их, пусть мудрость Дхармы неисчерпаема — я клянусь овладеть ею, пусть истина Будды непостижима — я клянусь постигнуть её."
> _
> Это четыре великих обета. Они есть в дзене. Если вы мне покажете конкретно, что есть первый обет в тхераваде, то я признаю, что в тхераваде есть мотивация бодхичитты. Именно в таком виде, как клятву спасать все живые существа, как обещание вывести их из сансары.


Видеть, что все бесчисленные существа, их цепляние, и все страдание, порождены лишь одним законом - законом взаимообусловленного возникновения - это и значит спасти всех чувствующих существ. И странно думать, что Будда изначально учил чему-то другому.

Различаются лишь подходы к обучению. Нет разных истин (махаяны, хинаяны, строительства мандалы, ремонта мотоцикла, стрельбы из лука, заваривания чая, молитвы Иисусу, подношения Гуру). Это только разные подходы. Так же как можно есть ложкой, вилкой, палочками, можно есть суп или кашу, сухих тараканов или козий сыр - у этого одна суть и множество побочных эффектов. 

Когда же мы просто твердим слова обетов - не значит что мы взращиваем Бодхичитту. И когда мы не говорим слов обетов, не значит, что мы не видим страданий и их причины.

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Дзен — это утка у вас в голове.


Вы привязаны к утке

----------

Жека (03.07.2014), Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так и я о том же, что в тхераваде нет мотивации бодхичитты спасти все живые существа из сансары. А Сергей же упёрся, что раз есть метта, то есть и бодхичитта.


В тхераваде вообще не ставится проблемы спасения живых существ. Принцип анатта никто не отменял. В махаяне этому вопросу лишь уделяется особое внимание, чтобы помочь тем, кто думает, что ему есть что спасать. Для тех, кто омрачен спасением и ставится непостижимая задача спасти все существа.

----------

Tong Po (04.07.2014), Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Аурум

> Видеть, что все бесчисленные существа, их цепляние, и все страдание, порождены лишь одним законом - законом взаимообусловленного возникновения - это и значит спасти всех чувствующих существ. И странно думать, что Будда изначально учил чему-то другому.
> 
> Различаются лишь подходы к обучению. Нет разных истин (махаяны, хинаяны, строительства мандалы, ремонта мотоцикла, стрельбы из лука, заваривания чая, молитвы Иисусу, подношения Гуру). Это только разные подходы. Так же как можно есть ложкой, вилкой, палочками, можно есть суп или кашу, сухих тараканов или козий сыр - у этого одна суть и множество побочных эффектов. 
> 
> Когда же мы просто твердим слова обетов - не значит что мы взращиваем Бодхичитту. И когда мы не говорим слов обетов, не значит, что мы не видим страданий и их причины.


Дзен — это автоматическое письмо искусственного интеллекта...
Вы снова пытаетесь написать что-то со смыслом "Не нужно спорить, все друзья, истина одна, подходы разные..."
Но тогда по вашей логике вообще форум не нужен.

----------


## Аурум

> Вы привязаны к утке


Ы!

----------


## Won Soeng

> Дзен — это автоматическое письмо искусственного интеллекта...
> Вы снова пытаетесь написать что-то со смыслом "Не нужно спорить, все друзья, истина одна, подходы разные..."
> Но тогда по вашей логике вообще форум не нужен.


Это сбой только Вашей логики  :Smilie:  Странные выводы - они от бросания в крайности.

----------

Vladiimir (03.07.2014), Монферран (24.04.2019), Сергей Ч (03.07.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ы!


Я уже заметил, что Ваш внерассудочный центр силен  :Smilie:  Напрашиваетесь на комплимент  :Wink:

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Аурум

> Это сбой только Вашей логики  Странные выводы - они от бросания в крайности.


Специально для вас!

----------


## Нико

Я не поняла, почему Тхеравада вдруг "предельная" колесница, в отличие от Махаяны. Поясните?

----------


## Аурум

> Я не поняла, почему Тхеравада вдруг "предельная" колесница, в отличие от Махаяны. Поясните?


Ответ будет примерно таким.

----------

Won Soeng (03.07.2014), Нико (03.07.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я не поняла, почему Тхеравада вдруг "предельная" колесница, в отличие от Махаяны. Поясните?


Во-первых, потому что "я так сказал"  :Wink:  
На самом деле, тхераваде просто чужды все эти этапы колесниц. Есть благородный восьмеричный путь, шила, праджня, самадхи, это прямой путь ведущий непосредственно к окончательной цели - прекращению клеш (паринирване), которую "во избежание" обозначили как аннутара самьяк самбодхи. 

Ну и напоследок - предельная колесница это отбрасывание всех колесниц. Кто-то скажет, что тхеравада не отбрасывает все колесницы?  :Wink:

----------

Vladiimir (03.07.2014), Монферран (24.04.2019), Сергей Ч (03.07.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я не поняла, почему Тхеравада вдруг "предельная" колесница, в отличие от Махаяны. Поясните?


Да вот тоже интересно кто из тхеравадинов реализовал радужное тело?

----------


## Аурум

> Да вот тоже интересно кто из тхеравадинов реализовал радужное тело?


Я уже даже и не спрашиваю, поскольку боюсь, что начнут доказывать и это...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Во-первых, потому что "я так сказал"  
> На самом деле, тхераваде просто чужды все эти этапы колесниц. Есть благородный восьмеричный путь, шила, праджня, самадхи, это прямой путь ведущий непосредственно к окончательной цели - прекращению клеш (паринирване), которую "во избежание" обозначили как аннутара самьяк самбодхи. 
> 
> Ну и напоследок - предельная колесница это отбрасывание всех колесниц. Кто-то скажет, что тхеравада не отбрасывает все колесницы?


Тхеравада ведёт к угасанию личности в нирване, а Махаяна -- нет. Это достаточный аргумент?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я уже даже и не спрашиваю, поскольку боюсь, что начнут доказывать и это...


Ну или скажут что это ничего не значит  :Big Grin:

----------


## Аурум

> Во-первых, потому что "я так сказал"  
> На самом деле, тхераваде просто чужды все эти этапы колесниц. Есть благородный восьмеричный путь, шила, праджня, самадхи, это прямой путь ведущий непосредственно к окончательной цели - прекращению клеш (паринирване), которую "во избежание" обозначили как аннутара самьяк самбодхи. 
> 
> Ну и напоследок - предельная колесница это отбрасывание всех колесниц. Кто-то скажет, что тхеравада не отбрасывает все колесницы?


Не просто чужды, в тхераваде не признается повороты колеса Дхармы кроме первого. У них, попросту, колесниц нет вообще. Им отбрасывать-то нечего.

----------

Нико (03.07.2014), Сергей Ч (03.07.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да вот тоже интересно кто из тхеравадинов реализовал радужное тело?


Радужное тело - довольно узкий признак. Значимый для людей определенного склада ума. Разве можно все измерять радужными телами?

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Аурум

> Ну или скажут что это ничего не значит


Не удивлюсь, если процитируют как доказательство цитату Падмасамбхавы.  :Cool:

----------

Алексей Л (03.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> К спасению всех существ всегда было немало вопросов  Делать упор именно на спасение всех существ - и значит учить Махаяне. Но Махаяна - не предельная колесница. А Тхеравада - предельная.


Вот: и никаких, как и было обещано, классификаций колесниц в дзэн!
А Ваджраяна -- запредельная? : )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не просто чужды, в тхераваде не признается повороты колеса Дхармы кроме первого. У них, попросту, колесниц нет вообще. Им отбрасывать-то нечего.


Все эти повороты колеса - лишь движения ума. Как ни крути. Не многие способны и первый понять. Что уж говорить о представлениях людей о втором и третьем поворотах? 
В предельной колеснице не рассматриваются больше никакие повороты. Все отбрасываются, как плот, который не нужен на другом берегу.

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Радужное тело - довольно узкий признак. Значимый для людей определенного склада ума. Разве можно все измерять радужными телами?


все-таки ради самообразования ознакомьтесь с высшими реализациями

----------


## Аурум

> Все эти повороты колеса - лишь движения ума. Как ни крути. Не многие способны и первый понять. Что уж говорить о представлениях людей о втором и третьем поворотах? 
> В предельной колеснице не рассматриваются больше никакие повороты. Все отбрасываются, как плот, который не нужен на другом берегу.


Вы опять начали в стиле "да это все лишь движения ума" как аргумент приводить.
Тогда смысл писать тут вам? Тут же лишь движения ума. Суета сует и томления духа.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот: и никаких, как и было обещано, классификаций колесниц в дзэн!
> А Ваджраяна -- запредельная? : )


В каждой школе есть окончательное пробуждение, окончательная реализация, конец пути. С чего бы Вадржаяне быть исключением? Мое почтение к учителям Ваджраяны - безмерно

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы опять начали в стиле "да это все лишь движения ума" как аргумент приводить.
> Тогда смысл писать тут вам? Тут же лишь движения ума. Суета сует и томления духа.


Ну, не все это понимают  :Smilie:  Да и я - не исключение. Что ж Вы меня все гоните-то?  :Wink:

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> все-таки ради самообразования ознакомьтесь с высшими реализациями


О, в этом нет большой нужды  :Smilie:  Я не очень интересуюсь тибетским буддизмом. Особенно по причине беготни некоторых его последователей за высшими реализациями. Я сторонник дзенского принципа: пребывай в нерожденном. Это само по себе огромный вызов. Запредельный. Высшие реализации не выше этого.

----------

Альбина (03.07.2014), Богдан Б (08.07.2014), Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Аурум

> Ну, не все это понимают  Да и я - не исключение. Что ж Вы меня все гоните-то?


Надо мне от вас учиться, теперь буду на вопрос, в котором некомпетентен писать в стиле "Это всё лишь движение ума, всё недвойственно, всё уже в вас!"  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Надо мне от вас учиться, теперь буду на вопрос, в котором некомпетентен писать в стиле "Это всё лишь движение ума, всё недвойственно, всё уже в вас!"


 :Smilie:  Неплохо, Вы уже отличный ученик дзен. Лучше меня. Я все еще гоняюсь за компетенциями.

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Суждения наставника Дхармы об устранении форм:

Вопрос. Согласно сказанному в сутрах, три собрания чистых предписаний — это три обета: отсекать всё неблагое, взращивать всё благое и спасать всех чувствующих существ. Ныне же говорится лишь об обуздывании трёх ядов ума. Разве это не противоречит сказанному в сутрах?
Ответ. Сказанное Буддой — истинно. В давние времена бодхисаттвы-махасаттвы, совершенствуясь в нравственности и одолении трёх ядов, ввели три обета, включающие в себя все чистые предписания. Для одоления яда алчности — обет непрестанно отсекать всё неблагое и неуклонно взращивать всё благое. Для одоления яда злобы — обет спасать всех чувствующих существ. Для одоления яда неведения — постоянно совершенствоваться в мудрости. Благодаря такому следованию трём чистым дхармам — предписаниям, созерцанию и мудрости — они смогли превзойти эти три яда и стать буддами.
Устранение всего неблагого называется отсечением. Следованием трём собраниям чистых предписаний приумножается всё благое, что и называется взращиванием. Если отсекаешь неблагое и взращиваешь благое, то успешно, на благо себе и другим, свершаешь неисчислимое множество практик, помогая тем самым всем чувствующим существам, что и называется освобождением. Отсюда следует, что соблюдение обетов не отделено от ума. Если сам ум чист и спокоен, то и все буддо-земли полностью чисты и спокойны. Потому в сутре сказано: „Когда ум загрязнён, то и все чувствующие существа грязны. Когда ум чист, то и все чувствующие существа чисты. Желающему достигнуть буддо-земель надлежит очистить свой ум. Очищением своего ума достигается чистота буддо-земель.


Мастер Хуэйн Хай

42. Чувствующие существа спасают себя сами

Я написал этот трактат для тех, кто имеет кармическую связь с этим. Я не ищу ни славы, ни богатства. Я хочу только следовать примеру всех Будд, проповедавших тысячи сутр и бесчисленное количество шастр только ради чувствующих существ, пребывающих в заблуждении; и поскольку их способности различны, существует великое множество учений. Вы должны знать, что принцип освобождения во всей полноте излагается только так: "Всюду Не-Ум, вечный покой, подобный безграничной вселенной, и Чистота - это и есть истинное освобождение". Но только не ищите пустой славы, провозглашая речи об Истинной Таковости с умами, подобными обезьяньим. Если слова не соответствуют делам, это неминуемо приведет вас к стремительному падению в дурные перерождения. Не ищите славы и счастья в этой жизни ценой омраченности и страданий в грядущих кальпах. Старайтесь! Старайтесь! Чувствующие существа спасают себя сами. Будды не могут делать это за них. Если бы они могли, то все существа уже были бы спасены, тогда как вы и я продолжаем болтаться на волнах жизни-и-смерти. Поймите, что чувствующие существа должны спасать себя сами и что Будды не могут это сделать за них. Старайтесь! Старайтесь! Не надейтесь на помощь других Будд. Как говорит Сутра:
"Тот, кто ищет Дхарму, не должен искать ее, привязываясь к Будде".

----------

Юй Кан (03.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Неплохо, Вы уже отличный ученик дзен. Лучше меня. Я все еще гоняюсь за компетенциями.


Пора бы уже остыть.

----------


## Аурум

> Неплохо, Вы уже отличный ученик дзен. Лучше меня. Я все еще гоняюсь за компетенциями.


Единственно чем мне не нравится дзен (уж простите!), так это тем, что легко прикинуться мастером, отвечая невпопад на вопросы, разрывая шаблоны нелепым поведением, говоря "Все есть движение ума! Будь в настоящем моменте!" А, ну еще медитировать, куда ж без этого.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Юй Кан

> В каждой школе есть окончательное пробуждение, окончательная реализация, конец пути. С чего бы Вадржаяне быть исключением? Мое почтение к учителям Ваджраяны - безмерно


Всё это -- как-то тут совсем не обсуждаиццо (особенно в свете собственного почтения к той или иной Яне, как безмерно его ни превозноси, выделяя из всех -- одну).
Главное: *классификации есть и в дзэн*, и они -- работают! Спорим? : )

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Тхеравада ведёт к угасанию личности в нирване, а Махаяна -- нет. Это достаточный аргумент?


Это не аргумент, а мухожук!  :Big Grin:  
Это ж надо такое написать "тхеравада ведёт к угасанию личности".. Вы своим невежеством всех новичков от тибетского буддизма распугаете.  :Wink: 




> И каким образом монах – Благородный с приспущенным знаменем, со сброшенным грузом, неопутанный? Вот самомнение «я» монаха отброшено, его корень уничтожен, сделан подобным обрубку пальмы, лишён условий для развития, не сможет возникнуть в будущем. Вот каким образом монах является Благородным с приспущенным знаменем, со сброшенным грузом, неопутанным.
> И когда дэвы вместе с Индрой, Брахмами и Паджапати, ищут монаха, чей ум таким образом освободился, они не могут определить, что «сознание Татхагаты опирается на это». И почему? Потому Татхагату нельзя отследить даже здесь и сейчас.
> Когда я так говорю и когда я так учу, меня ошибочно, ложно, неправильно, неверно истолковывают некоторые жрецы и отшельники, [которые говорят так]: «Отшельник Готама сбивает с пути. Он провозглашает аннигиляцию, уничтожение, истребление существующего существа». Но я не таков, я не говорю так, поэтому меня ошибочно, ложно, неправильно, неверно истолковывают некоторые жрецы и отшельники, [которые говорят так]: «Отшельник Готама сбивает с пути. Он провозглашает аннигиляцию, уничтожение, истребление существующего существа»
> 
> (МН 22)

----------


## Нико

> Единственно чем мне не нравится дзен (уж простите!), так это тем, что легко прикинуться мастером, отвечая невпопад на вопросы, разрывая шаблоны нелепым поведением, говоря "Все есть движение ума! Будь в настоящем моменте!" А, ну еще медитировать, куда ж без этого.


Это обычно вещают до тех пор, пока реальные проблемы не начнутся.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Единственно чем мне не нравится дзен (уж простите!), так это тем, что легко прикинуться мастером, отвечая невпопад на вопросы, разрывая шаблоны нелепым поведением, говоря "Все есть движение ума! будь в настоящем моменте!"


Вы правы, этот мой дзен - фигня, хоть и недостаточно полная. Меня тоже часто шокируют многие истории. Такой метод. Однако, ваш мухожук - не просто пустая имитация  :Smilie:  Вы его очень даже хорошо понимаете.

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Аурум

> Это обычно вещают до тех пор, пока реальные проблемы не начнутся.


Да не, публика обычно доверчивая.  :Big Grin:

----------

Альбина (03.07.2014), Сергей Ч (03.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Однако, ваш мухожук - не просто пустая имитация  Вы его очень даже хорошо понимаете.


— Обладает ли мухожук природой Будды?
— Му!

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да вот тоже интересно кто из тхеравадинов реализовал радужное тело?


Зачем?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это обычно вещают до тех пор, пока реальные проблемы не начнутся.


Вообще говоря, реальные проблемы - тоже заморочка ума. Цепляние. Хороший способ столкнуться с реальной жизнью. Иногда даже говорят: чем хуже - тем лучше.
Но так-то, Вы даже не представляете, какие у меня прямо сейчас реальные проблемы. Я же не должен из-за них начать плакаться, правда?

Дело не в том, чтобы научиться реальные проблемы избегать. Реальные проблемы учат ответственности. Из-за отсутствия которой они начинаются.

----------

Альбина (03.07.2014), Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Алексей Л

> О, в этом нет большой нужды  Я не очень интересуюсь тибетским буддизмом. Особенно по причине беготни некоторых его последователей за высшими реализациями. Я сторонник дзенского принципа: пребывай в нерожденном. Это само по себе огромный вызов. Запредельный. Высшие реализации не выше этого.


Всегда есть желающие кинуть камень в наш огород, причем даже не имея представления о чем речь, я не буду вам объяснять что есть радужное тело и почему именно это самая высокая реализация потому как без подготовки все равно не поймете, дзогчен вообще очень сложен для понимания.

----------


## Won Soeng

> — Обладает ли мухожук природой Будды?
> — Му!


Я тут крошки на пол стряхнул. Это правильно или нет?

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Всегда есть желающие кинуть камень в наш огород, причем даже не имея представления о чем речь, я не буду вам объяснять что есть радужное тело и почему именно это самая высокая реализация потому как без подготовки все равно не поймете, дзогчен вообще очень сложен для понимания.


О, не принимайте этот камень на свой счет. Попасть в Ваш огород - это было бы слишком большой лестью в мою сторону.

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Аурум

> Я тут крошки на пол стряхнул. Это правильно или нет?


Упали ли крошки на потолок?

----------

Neroli (03.07.2014), Шавырин (03.07.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Зачем?


Это был риторический вопрос, зачем- это же другой вопрос, не буду шокировать форум ответом

----------


## Won Soeng

> Упали ли крошки на потолок?


У Вас гибкий ум и Вы лихо обходите столь простые ловушки.

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Всегда есть желающие кинуть камень в наш огород, причем даже не имея представления о чем речь, я не буду вам объяснять что есть радужное тело и почему именно это самая высокая реализация потому как без подготовки все равно не поймете, дзогчен вообще очень сложен для понимания.


Вы правы, не нужно бросать камни. Я например не отрицаю такого явления как радужное тело. Но самой высокой реализацией это считается в тибетстком буддизме, а не вообще. Будда Шакьямуни например не реализовывал радужного тела. И в Дзен вроде не такого положения.

Просто на полях: в суттах например есть описание явления с исчезновением материального тела в момент смерти.

----------

Won Soeng (03.07.2014), Альбина (03.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> У Вас гибкий ум и Вы лихо обходите столь простые ловушки.


Нет. Просто вы мне льстите.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Вы правы, не нужно бросать камни. Я например не отрицаю такого явления как радужное тело. Но самой высокой реализацией это считается в тибетстком буддизме, а не вообще. Будда Шакьямуни например не реализовывал радужного тела. И в Дзен вроде не такого положения.


Шакъямуни реализовал другую высшую реализацию-  тело нирманокайи- физическое тело, к сожалению оно не так долговечно как радужное, зато видно всем

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет. Просто вы мне льстите.


Я полагал Вас более уверенным в себе.

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Аурум

> Я полагал Вас более уверенным в себе.


Я еще и скромен бываю иногда!  :Big Grin:

----------

Шавырин (03.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Помимо классификации подходов к практике (внешний путь Дзэн, Дзэн обычных людей, Хинаяна Дзэн, Махаяна Дзэн и Дзэн Предельной Колесницы), существует в Дзен классификация именно других школ буддизма?


Мне такие не встречались, либо не помню... Но в Чань/Дзэн и своих школ хватает -- не две-три (особенно считая и угасшие).
И звания самой беспредельного : ) заслуживает, наверное, дзэн Ма-цзу Дао-И ("Ум обычного человека и есть ум Дао, речь обычного человека и есть слово Будды"). Людям, говорят, нравится не только в России! : )
Хотя бывали, конечно, в истории Чань и внутренние противостояния, и борьба за аудиторию или зоны влияния в т.ч. и с другими школами (известная история состязания чаньского адепта/хэшана Махаяны с индийским монахом Камалашилой).
В общем, как понимаю, чаньцы тоже себя с другими никогда не путали, внятно отличая иных от своих. : )

----------

Won Soeng (03.07.2014), Сергей Ч (03.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

*Вечерние мысли на заданную тему.*

Будда сказал: «Один не может очистить другого» (Дхаммапада). 
Соответственно, обязательство СПАСТИ ВСЕХ, понимаемое буквально, вызывает много вопросов.. Например обет - достичь Пробуждения, чтобы ПОМОЧЬ спастись НЕОГРАНИЧЕННОМУ количеству живых существ, выглядит реалистичнее и точнее, в плане того, что Будда открыл Путь к пробуждению для всех существ, способных по нему последовать. Будда говорит: _"Вам должно делать вашу работу, ибо Татхагаты лишь учат пути"_. Вопрос "будет ли спасён весь мир или только его часть" хорошо объясняется например в Уттия сутте.
Хотя с другой стороны, если  "клятву спасти всех живых существ" понимать не буквально, а как одну из форм тренировки ума (то есть как упайю), способствующую продвижению по пути к Пробуждению, то и с этим нет никаких проблем. Некоторые  учителя, в т.ч. учителя тхеравады, поддерживают эту точку зрения:




> "Может быть, вы думаете об одном из обетов бодхисаттвы: «Хотя бесчисленны многие живые существа, я даю обет спасти их всех»? Это выражение не следует понимать буквально, в нем надо видеть просто обозначение нашей любящей доброты ко всем существам. Даже Готама Будда, или Шакьямуни, как его иногда называют, не спас всех людей, не говоря уже о дэвах, животных, духах и существах адской сферы. Сумею ли я добиться большего, нежели сделанное им? И если я подумаю, что смогу, не будет ли это просто гордостью? Шестой патриарх чань-буддизма в Китае, Хуэй-нэн, великолепно объяснил этот обет, и его объяснение вполне совпадает с первоначальным учением Будды. Вот что он сказал: «Ученое собрание, все мы теперь провозгласили, что даем обет освободить бесконечное число живых существ; но что это значит? Это не значит, что я, Хуэй-нэн, собираюсь освободить их. И кто эти живые существа внутри нашего ума? Это заблуждающийся ум, обманутый ум, злой ум и тому подобные умы — все они суть живые существа. Каждое из них должно освободиться при помощи своей собственной Сущности ума; тогда освобождение будет подлинным. «Таким образом, спасение всех живых существ означает спасение всех нечистых и нездоровых состояний ума, для чего будут необходимы внимательность и мудрость прозрения». Это как раз такой совет, какого можно ожидать от великого мастера медитации!
> 
> (Кхантипало Бхикку)

----------

Vladiimir (03.07.2014), Won Soeng (03.07.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Жека, тут опять некий тупик. Вы, насколько я помню, лично признаёте за слово Будды только палийский канон. Тогда какой смысл вам участвовать в обсуждении, скажем, воззрений сутр второго-третьего поворота колеса?


Аурум, вы слишком околдованы своими (не своими) воззрениями  - о высшем и низшем, о первом и втором; слишком привязаны к словам и к словесной оболочке, - дайте всему уйти: чужим концепциям, сторонним идеям. Станьте пустым сосудом, освободите свою лодку, и как легко и свободно она понесется, не скованная грузом ненужных якорей, которые лишь дают почву для осуждения, для анализирования, для загонения своего ума в тупик, для развешивания ярлыков.
Взгляните на свою чистую и по-детски открытую природу ума - в которой нет чужих мнений, в которой миллионы писак не накидали пока еще своих опусов...  :Wink: 
Забудьте о хинаяне и махаяне, о большом и малом, о твердом и жидком - хотя бы на пять минут...

----------

Akaguma (04.07.2014), Vladiimir (03.07.2014), Won Soeng (03.07.2014), Богдан Б (08.07.2014), Сергей Ч (03.07.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Аурум, вы слишком околдованы своими (не своими) воззрениями  - о высшем и низшем, о первом и втором; слишком привязаны к словам и к словесной оболочке, - дайте всему уйти: чужим концепциям, сторонним идеям. Станьте пустым сосудом, освободите свою лодку, и как легко и свободно она понесется, не скованная грузом ненужных якорей, которые лишь дают почву для осуждения, для анализирования, для загонения своего ума в тупик, для развешивания ярлыков.
> Взгляните на свою чистую и по-детски открытую природу ума - в которой нет чужих мнений, в которой миллионы писак не накидали пока еще своих опусов... 
> Забудьте о хинаяне и махаяне, о большом и малом, о твердом и жидком - хотя бы на пять минут...


Вполне дзенское наставление по духу и по форме  :Smilie:

----------

Akaguma (04.07.2014), Монферран (24.04.2019), Сергей Ч (03.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> *Вечерние мысли на заданную тему.*
> 
> Будда сказал: «Один не может очистить другого» (Дхаммапада). 
> Соответственно, обязательство СПАСТИ ВСЕХ, понимаемое буквально, вызывает много вопросов.. Например обет - достичь Пробуждения, чтобы ПОМОЧЬ спастись НЕОГРАНИЧЕННОМУ количеству живых существ, выглядит реалистичнее и точнее, в плане того, что Будда открыл Путь к пробуждению для всех существ, способных по нему последовать. Будда говорит: _"Вам должно делать вашу работу, ибо Татхагаты лишь учат пути"_. 
> Вопрос "будет ли спасён весь мир или только его часть" хорошо объясняется например в Уттия сутте.
> Хотя с другой стороны, если  "клятву спасти всех живых существ" понимать не буквально, а как одну из форм тренировки ума (то есть как упайю), способствующую продвижению по пути к Пробуждению, то и с этим нет никаких проблем. Некоторые  учителя, в т.ч. учителя тхеравады, поддерживают эту точку зрения:


Сергей, в этом посту я просил другое. Конечно, добавляя "если понимать не буквально, то можно предположить, что...", можно домыслить что угодно.
Некоторые, видимо, думают, что махаяна есть та же тхеравада, но с упайей. И объявляют упайей всё, что им непонятно или всё, что противоречит сутрам палийского канона. Считать упайей, всё, что противоречит палийскому канону (или не входит в него), то это большая ошибка.

----------


## Won Soeng

Аурум. В цитате Сергея есть цитата Шестого Патриарха Дзен



> Шестой патриарх чань-буддизма в Китае, Хуэй-нэн, великолепно объяснил этот обет, и его объяснение вполне совпадает с первоначальным учением Будды. Вот что он сказал: «Ученое собрание, все мы теперь провозгласили, что даем обет освободить бесконечное число живых существ; но что это значит? Это не значит, что я, Хуэй-нэн, собираюсь освободить их. И кто эти живые существа внутри нашего ума? Это заблуждающийся ум, обманутый ум, злой ум и тому подобные умы — все они суть живые существа. Каждое из них должно освободиться при помощи своей собственной Сущности ума; тогда освобождение будет подлинным. «Таким образом, спасение всех живых существ означает спасение всех нечистых и нездоровых состояний ума, для чего будут необходимы внимательность и мудрость прозрения». Это как раз такой совет, какого можно ожидать от великого мастера медитации!


Видите ли, мнение Хуэйнена несопоставимо значимее мнений любых форумчан  :Smilie:

----------

Akaguma (04.07.2014), Vladiimir (03.07.2014), Монферран (24.04.2019), Сергей Ч (03.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей, в этом посту я просил другое. Конечно, добавляя "если понимать не буквально, то можно предположить, что...", можно домыслить что угодно.


Это я не для Вас написал. Я уже понял, что Вы сторонник буквального понимания всего и вся. В таком случае, противоречия между буддийскими школами для Вас будут бескрайни, как звёзды на небе!  :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (03.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Это я не для Вас написал. Я уже понял, что Вы сторонник буквального понимания всего и вся. В таком случае, противоречия между буддийскими школами для Вас будут бескрайни, как звёзды на небе!


Как раз я сторонник не буквального понимания, а рассмотрения с точек зрения, принципов понимания и доктрин разных школ.
А вы, всё же, большой мастер притягивать за уши теории за в духе "а вот тут фраза 'А' похожа на фразу 'Б', значит это можно понимать как тождество идей" или "а если из этой идеи 'А' изъять вот это, то она будет равнозначна идее 'B', значит они идентичны".

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Как раз я сторонник не буквального понимания, а рассмотрения с точек зрения, принципов понимания и доктрин разных школ.


Хотелось бы верить. Но пока кроме голословных утверждений, подробного рассмотрения от Вас не поступало.  Пока все Ваши "рассмотрения" выглядит примерно так: "В тхераваде не используется слово "бодхичитта" - значит в тхераваде нет бодхичитты, точка." )) 




> А вы, всё же, большой мастер притягивать за уши теории за в духе "а вот тут фраза 'А' похожа на фразу 'Б', значит это можно понимать вот как тождество идей" или "а если из этой идеи 'А' изъять вот это, то она будет равнозначна идее 'B', значит они идентичны".


Извините, но склонность сравнить фразы - это как раз таки Ваша прерогатива!  Вы ведь потребовали найти в тхераваде фразу "клянусь спасти всех живых существ" в подтверждение наличия бодхичитты! )) Тогда как иные, подробные  определения бодхичитты, находящие соответствия в тхераваде, Вы игнорите.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Некоторые, видимо, думают, что махаяна есть та же тхеравада, но с упайей. И объявляют упайей всё, что им непонятно или всё, что противоречит сутрам палийского канона. Считать упайей, всё, что противоречит палийскому канону (или не входит в него), то это большая ошибка.


Махаяна разная бывает. ) Например, по сравнению с тибетским буддизмом, в том же дзен почти нет никакой метафизики, ритуалов, молитв божествам, посвящений, передач и т.д. Также как и в тхераваде, там чисто практика и изучение сутр. А всё что внешне якобы противоречит суттам ПК, природа будды, передача от сердца к сердцу и т.д. оказываются метафорами и теми самыми упаяйми. Об этом уже говорили сами дзенцы. Может этим как раз и объясняется то, что в странах тхеравады много практикующих именно дальневосточный буддизм. И на последнем буддийском соборе тоже вроде только дзенцы присутствовали, а ваджраянцы нет.
Но это касается основополагающих положений. Различия между этими традициями конечно же есть.

----------


## Аурум

> Хотелось бы верить. Но пока кроме голословных утверждений, подробного рассмотрения от Вас не поступало.  Пока все Ваши "рассмотрения" выглядит примерно так: "В тхераваде не используется слово "бодхичитта" - значит в тхераваде нет бодхичитты, точка." ))


Сергей, вы в очередной раз передёргиваете. В тхераваде, кроме того, что не используется слово "бодхичитта", не используется мотивация бодхичиты (устремление и клятва достигнуть состояния Будды чтобы вывести всех живых существ из сансары). А вы же излагаете в духе: "В тхераваде есть метта, есть также и призывы практиковать для блага других, значит есть и бодхичитта!". Но не понимаете, что по отдельности и метта, и призывы практиковать ради блага других — это не бодхичитта.

Цитирую Падмасамбхаву: _"Сущность зарождения Бодхичитты - желание достичь непревзойденного просветления и обет сделать это ради освобождения от сансары всех живых существ."_ 
_"Пусть все живые существа неисчислимы — я клянусь спасать их..." —_ первый из четырёх великих обетов.
Покажите мне с сылками на палийский канон практику зарождения бодхичитты как желания стать Буддой ради освобождения из сансары всех живых существ и я признаю, что в тхераваде есть мотивация бодхичитты.

----------

Нико (03.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Махаяна разная бывает. ) Например, по сравнению с тибетским буддизмом, в том же дзен почти нет никакой метафизики, ритуалов, молитв божествам, посвящений, передач и т.д. Также как и в тхераваде, там чисто практика и изучение сутр. А всё что внешне якобы противоречит суттам ПК, природа будды, передача от сердца к сердцу и т.д. оказываются метафорами и теми самыми упаяйми. Об этом уже говорили сами дзенцы. Может этим как раз и объясняется то, что в странах тхеравады много практикующих именно дальневосточный буддизм. И на последнем буддийском соборе тоже вроде только дзенцы присутствовали, а ваджраянцы нет.
> Но это касается основополагающих положений. Различия между этими традициями конечно же есть.


Да, и махаяна разная, нет некой единой махаяны. Как и тхеравады, кстати.
Дзен гораздо ближе по воззрениями ваджраяне, чем тхераваде. Тхеравада равноудалена и от дзен, и от ваджраяны.
Буддийские соборы, кстати, по сути, чисто внутритхеравадинские соборы с решением их личных внутриконфессиональных вопросов.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В тхераваде, кроме того, что не используется слово "бодхичитта", не используется мотивация бодхичиты (устремление и клятва достигнуть состояния Будды чтобы вывести всех живых существ из сансары). А вы же излагаете в духе: "В тхераваде есть метта, есть также и призывы практиковать для блага других, значит есть и бодхичитта!". Но не понимаете, что по отдельности и метта, и призывы практиковать ради блага других — это не бодхичитта.


Не только метта, но и остальные безмерные, а также парамиты. Согласно Лонгчен Рабджампу, обет бодхичитты устремления, это созерцание четырех безмерных отношений: любви, сострадания, сорадования, и равностности. Обет бодхичитты применения, это практика шести совершенств. Говорили уже, что разные наставника по разному трактуют бодхичитту. А обет или клятва бодхисаттвы, в том же дзен, это упайя. Если в тибетском буддизме иначе это понимается, я не спорю.

----------


## Аурум

> Не только метта, но и остальные безмерные, а также парамиты. Согласно Лонгчен Рабджампу, обет бодхичитты устремления, это созерцание четырех безмерных отношений: любви, сострадания, сорадования, и равностности. Обет бодхичитты применения, это практика шести совершенств. Говорили уже, что разные наставника по разному трактуют бодхичитту. А обет или клятва бодхисаттвы, в том же дзен, это упайя. Если в тибетском буддизме иначе это понимается, я не спорю.


О, аллах! Вы, Сергей, опять про упайю... Я вас понял, всё, что вам непонятно или не сопоставимо с тхеравадинскими источниками, вы объявляете упайей.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> О, аллах! Вы, Сергей, опять про упайю... Я вас понял, всё, что вам непонятно или не сопоставимо с тхеравадинскими источниками, вы объявляете упайей.


Ну например ваджраяна для меня темный лес. Здесь уже Вам виднее, упайя там, или действительное противоречие с тхеравадинскими источниками. Здесь я не буду спорить. Хотя проблема в том, что хороших знаний тхеравады за Вами пока не замечено.
 Говорю только о том, что знаю и что мне более-менее понятно. Как Вы могли заметить, и сами представители дзен, не разделяют Вашу точку зрения о каких-то глобальных противоречиях между дальневосточной махаяной и суттами ПК.

----------


## Аурум

> Ну например ваджраяна для меня темный лес. Здесь уже Вам виднее, упайя там, или действительное противоречие с тхеравадинскими источниками. Здесь я не буду спорить. Хотя проблема в том, что хороших знаний тхеравады за Вами пока не замечено.
>  Говорю только о том, что знаю и что мне более-менее понятно. Как Вы могли заметить, и сами представители дзен, не разделяют Вашу точку зрения о каких-то глобальных противоречиях между дальневосточной махаяной и суттами ПК.


Какое противоречие если я когда говорю о тхераваде стараюсь исходить из того, что нужно исходить из правила "если нет в палийском каноне, значит тхеравада это не признаёт"? 
Говоря о мотивации бодхичитты, я спрашиваю, есть ли такая мотивация, описанная как "клятва достигнуть состояния Будды чтобы вывести всех живых существ из сансары". Но в ответ мне от позиционирующего себя как тхеравадина идёт казуистика из цитат тибетских учителей и подгонки "есть метта, есть парамиты, значит есть и бодхичитта". 
Тогда как ответ должен был быть предельно конкретным. Например: "Вот в сутте ПК под названием таким-то есть такие слова '''[тут цитата]''', что точно соответствует настрою бодхичитты в махаянских школах.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> нужно исходить из правила "если нет в палийском каноне, значит тхеравада это не признаёт"


С чего бы это? Кто ввёл это правило? Здравомыслящие люди признают или не признают что-либо исходя из анализа и размышления, а не из "символа веры" или "святого писания".  :Big Grin: 




> Говоря о мотивации бодхичитты, я спрашиваю, есть ли такая мотивация, описанная как "клятва достигнуть состояния Будды чтобы вывести всех живых существ из сансары".


Мотивация, соответствующая определениям бодхичитты некоторыми наставниками махаяны, вполне обнаруживается; фраза - скорее всего нет. Но я уверен, что  тхеравадин, каждое утро произносящий клятву спасти всех существ, и находящий этот настрой ума полезным,  ничего страшного или еретического не совершает.) 




> Тогда как ответ должен был быть предельно конкретным. Например: "Вот в сутте ПК под названием таким-то есть такие слова '''[тут цитата]''', что точно соответствует настрою бодхичитты в махаянских школах.


То есть всё таки в словах дело?

----------


## Аурум

> С чего бы это? Кто ввёл это правило?


Те, кто зафиксировал палийский канон за традицией тхеравады.





> Мотивация, соответствующая определениям бодхичитты некоторыми наставниками махаяны, вполне обнаруживается; фраза - скорее всего нет. Но я уверен, что  тхеравадин, каждое утро произносящий клятву спасти всех существ, и находящий этот настрой ума полезным, то ничего страшного или еретического в этом нет.)


Прошу в очередной раз, покажите тогда в цитатах из палийского канона достичь непревзойденного просветления и обет сделать это ради освобождения от сансары всех живых существ. 




> То есть всё таки в словах дело?


Сергей, канон — это не только смыслы, но и слова, фразы. Если нет фраз, позволяющих _однозначно_ что-то толковать, то начинаются притягивания за уши домыслов к общим похожим фразам в канонах.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей, канон — это не только смыслы, но и фразы. Если нет фраз, позволяющих _однозначно_ что-то толковать, то начинаются притягивания за уши домыслов к общим похожим фразам в канонах.


Печально, что попытки более основательно разобраться в том или ином вопросе, некоторые считают притягиванием за уши, предпочитая следовать букве. ) Благо, есть и другие. 
По-моему только Вы и Нико почему-то сильно заинтересованы в "хинаянизации" тхеравады!  :Big Grin:

----------

Won Soeng (03.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Печально, что попытки более основательно разобраться в том или ином вопросе, некоторые считают притягиванием за уши, предпочитая следовать букве. ) Благо, есть и другие. 
> По-моему только Вы и Нико почему-то сильно заинтересованы в "хинаянизации" тхеравады!


Сравнительный анализ — это выявление как различий, так и точек соприкосновения. Но вы же, не желая замечать основополагающих различий в коренных текстах, в подходам к толкованию текстов, в мотивации к практикам, в том как понимать тот или иной термин, сводите всё примерно к "дзен это та же тхеравада, а что-то если противоречит палийскому канону, то это всё упая!" Это не более основательный разбор, это просто упрощение и профанация идей непонятной школы.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сравнительный анализ — это выявление как различий, так и точек соприкосновения. Но вы же, не желая замечать основополагающих различий в коренных текстах, в подходам к толкованию текстов, в мотивации к практикам, в том как понимать тот или иной термин, сводите всё примерно к "дзен это та же тхеравада, а что-то если противоречит палийскому канону, то это всё упая!" Это не более основательный разбор, это просто упрощение и профанация идей непонятной школы.


Различия я не отрицаю. Дзен к тхераваде не свожу. И в отличии от Вас, стараюсь говорить по-существу, по каждому отдельному пункту. Например по вопросу спасения существ и обету всех спасти, основополагающих различий между тхеравадой и дзен нет. Обоснования здесь и здесь. 
А Вы можете продолжать пустословить..

----------


## Аурум

> Различия я не отрицаю. Дзен к тхераваде не свожу. И в отличии от Вас, стараюсь говорить по-существу, по каждому отдельному пункту. Например по вопросу спасения существ и обету всех спасти, основополагающих различий между тхеравадой и дзен нет. Обоснования здесь и здесь. 
> А Вы можете продолжать пустословить..


По вашим обоснованиям... Привели цитаты китайского учителя. Казалось бы, при чём тут тхеравада? Потом толкование тхеравадинского бхикху обетов бодхисаттвы, которую он якобы понимает как упайю... Если учесть, что упайя — термин махаянский, то вообще получается вообще забавно. К чему вдруг монах рассуждает чуждыми его традиции понятиями?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Супер-обоснования, ага!  :Kiss:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Won Soeng

Чем больше я изучаю сутры канона, тем больше вижу, что изначально в них не было ничего хинаянского. Махаяна лекарство от хинаяны, но хинаяны в каноне - нет

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> По вашим обоснованиям... Привели цитаты китайского учителя. Казалось бы, при чём тут тхеравада? Потом толкование тхеравадинского бхикху обетов бодхисаттвы, которую он якобы понимает как упайю... Если учесть, что упайя — термин махаянский, то вообще получается вообще забавно. К чему вдруг монах рассуждает чуждыми его традиции понятиями? 
> Супер-обоснования, ага!


Тем не менее, слова Махаянского учителя подтверждают правоту Вашего оппонента, а не Вашу. К сожалению, Вы негативно настроены к канону и Тхераваде, и используете чисто внутришкольный метод там, где он не работает и не может работать.

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019), Сергей Ч (03.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> По вашим обоснованиям... Привели цитаты китайского учителя. Казалось бы, при чём тут тхеравада? Потом толкование тхеравадинского бхикху обетов бодхисаттвы, которую он якобы понимает как упайю...


Привел. И цитата китайского учителя не расходится с толкованием тхеравадинского бхиккху.
Странный Вы человек. То соглашаетесь с необходимостью анализа и сопоставления, теперь заявляете о невозможности этого сделать. Вы уж определитесь. )




> Если учесть, что упайя — термин махаянский, то вообще получается вообще забавно. К чему вдруг монах рассуждает чуждыми его традиции понятиями?


Потому что монах образован и не имеет сектанских ограничений.)

----------

Akaguma (03.07.2014), Vladiimir (04.07.2014), Won Soeng (03.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> О, аллах! Вы, Сергей, опять про упайю... Я вас понял, всё, что вам непонятно или не сопоставимо с тхеравадинскими источниками, вы объявляете упайей.


Это махаянская Сутра Лотоса объявляет все три колесницы упаями.

----------

Won Soeng (03.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Достопочтенный Ананда Майтрея:




> "99-й День Рождения Достопочтенного Ананда Майтреи Маха Теро отмечался в Международном Буддийском Центре Саддхатисса, Кингсбери, Северо-Западный Лондон, 23-го августа 1994 года. Обращаясь к большому количеству собравшихся по этому случаю, Достопочтенный Ананда Майтрея сказал: «Вы празднуете мой День Рождения, а я достиг своего 99-ти летия. Это значит, что моя жизнь завершается, и быстро приближается ее конец. Разве это повод для праздника? Хорошо! По-моему мнению, здесь есть что праздновать, потому что чем ближе я подхожу к смерти – тем счастливее себя чувствую, так как я знаю, что, приближаясь к смерти, я двигаюсь к новому рождению. Мое смиренное желание – перерождаться снова и снова в мире людей для служения Дхарме Будды. В этой жизни я не смог довести свои чаяния до конца, до изначальной чистоты. Но я знаю, что в следующей жизни я буду более влиятельным, лучше обученным, намного более сильным и пригодным для выполнения моего служения по распространению буддизма в мире. На Шри-Ланке известно,что я всеми силами стремлюсь однажды достичь состояния Будды в отдаленном будущем. Возможно, это решится, когда я встречусь с Буддой Майтреей».

----------

Vladiimir (04.07.2014), Won Soeng (04.07.2014), Кузьмич (04.07.2014), Юй Кан (03.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Печально, что попытки более основательно разобраться в том или ином вопросе, некоторые считают притягиванием за уши, предпочитая следовать букве. ) Благо, есть и другие. 
> По-моему только Вы и Нико почему-то сильно заинтересованы в "хинаянизации" тхеравады!


Я лично не вижу различий между Хинаяной и Тхеравадой. Увы!

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я лично не вижу различий между Хинаяной и Тхеравадой. Увы!


Суждение можно опровергнуть, предубеждение - никогда. Увы! )

----------

Won Soeng (04.07.2014), Богдан Б (09.07.2014), Жека (04.07.2014), Шавырин (04.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Суждение можно опровергнуть, предубеждение - никогда. Увы! )


А вы чем докажете, что я не права, дорогой правдолюб?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А вы чем докажете, что я не права, дорогой правдолюб?


По философским положениям - тхеравада похожа не махаянскую традицию, например, признание пустоты дхарм. Доказательства я приводил. Если Вы их проигнорили, или не смогли разуметь, то это не мои проблемы.
 Да, в тхераваде нет бодхисаттва-питаки, однако элементы так или иначе содержатся в учении. 
Мнение о том, что тхеравада - по многим параметрам именно махаянская традиция, а не хинаяна, встречается в научных кругах, и оно не редкое. 

p.s. верующие люди однако не склонны разбираться в тех или иных вопросах, они предпочитают общаться посредством ярлыков и готовых шаблонов.

----------

Won Soeng (04.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> По философским положениям - тхеравада похожа не махаянскую традицию, например, признание пустоты дхарм. Доказательства я приводил. Если Вы их проигнорили, или не смогли разуметь, то это не мои проблемы.
>  Да, в тхераваде нет бодхисаттва-питаки, однако элементы так или иначе содержатся в учении. 
> Мнение о том, что тхеравада - по многим параметрам именно махаянская традиция, а не хинаяна, встречается в научных кругах, и оно не редкое. 
> 
> p.s. верующие люди однако не склонны разбираться в тех или иных вопросах, они предпочитают общаться посредством ярлыков и готовых шаблонов.


Пустоты дхарм там нет, успокойтесь, наконец

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Пустоты дхарм там нет, успокойтесь, наконец


У Вас есть основания для этого утверждения или снова - лишь бы возразить?
Например  аналог Пхена пиндупама сутта, цитируется в Нагриме Цонкапы, где он доказывает наличие учения о пустоте явлений в каноне шраваков, ссылаясь также на работы Нагарджуны. Нико наверное лучше этих великих учителей разбирается в этом вопросе? )

----------

Won Soeng (04.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> У Вас есть основания для этого утверждения или снова - лишь бы возразить?
> Например  аналог Пхена пиндупама сутта, цитируется  в работе Нагарджуны, где он доказывает наличие учения о пустоте явлений в каноне шраваков. Нико наверное лучше Нагарджуны разбирается в этом вопросе? )


Нагарджуна не имеет отношения к ПК, сколько уже можно объяснять?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Нагарджуна не имеет отношения к ПК, сколько уже можно объяснять?


Я это и без Вас знаю. Но какое это имеет отношение к тому, что я написал выше? Нагарджуна цитирует сутры полностью аналогичные суттам ПК, приводя это как доказательство учения о пустоте явлений в каноне шраваков.

----------

Vladiimir (04.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Я это и без Вас знаю. Но какое это имеет отношение к тому, что я написал выше? Нагарджуна цитирует сутры полностью аналогичные суттам ПК, приводя это как доказательство учения о пустоте явлений в каноне шраваков.


Вообще к канону шраваков Нагарджуна не имеет отношение.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вообще к канону шраваков Нагарджуна не имеет отношение.


В огороде бузина, а в Киеве — дядька.  :Smilie: 
Мы вроде про пустоту дхарм говорили, а не принадлежность Нагарджуны обсуждаем. Все знают, что он махаянист.
И с каноном шраваков Нагарджуна имел  тесное взаимодействие, и не только он, но и многие величайшие махаянские учёные, такие как Нагарджуна, Васубандху, Асанга основывались в т.ч. на агамах.

----------

Akaguma (04.07.2014), Won Soeng (04.07.2014), Жека (04.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Пустота (взаимозависмость) дхарм в тхераваде признаётся.
И если  ЭТО не пример бодхичитты, то мне наверное больше не о чем говорить с некоторыми господами.

----------

Won Soeng (04.07.2014), Кузьмич (04.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> По вашим обоснованиям... Привели цитаты китайского учителя. Казалось бы, при чём тут тхеравада? Потом толкование тхеравадинского бхикху обетов бодхисаттвы, которую он якобы понимает как упайю... Если учесть, что упайя — термин махаянский, то вообще получается вообще забавно. К чему вдруг монах рассуждает чуждыми его традиции понятиями? 
> Супер-обоснования, ага!





> Потом толкование тхеравадинского бхикху обетов бодхисаттвы, которую он якобы понимает как упайю... Если учесть, что упайя — термин махаянский, то вообще получается вообще забавно. К чему вдруг монах рассуждает чуждыми его традиции понятиями? 
> Супер-обоснования, ага!


Термин "упая" встречается в ПК и он вполне понятен тхеравадинам. Например, в Сутта-нипате, хороший учитель, мудрый знаток Дхармы, приравнивается к искусному лодочнику, "который погрузившись в прочную лодку, экипированную веслами и рулем, может перевезти многих других(!) через опасную реку. Он мудрый и искусный знаток упай (upāyaññū)!"

----------

Won Soeng (04.07.2014), Сергей Ч (04.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

И правда, зачем спорить?

----------

Сергей Ч (04.07.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Будда сказал (не в ПК, а в Ваджраяне), что будет постоянно воплощаться в этом мире в облике учителей.   Вот на это смею надеяться, а так вопросов больше нет.


Нико, Вы дайте конкретную цитату из сутр или тантр. Пока что Вы - абсолютно голословны и складывается впечатление (не только у меня), что Вы ни махаянского, ни ваджраянского, ни палийского Канона не знаете совершенно.

----------

Жека (04.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Это махаянская Сутра Лотоса объявляет все три колесницы упаями.


И что? Эта сутра рассматривает не относительный уровень понимания. На относительном уровне рассуждать о пустотности и недвойственности, упайях и пр. — пустая трата времени и заход в тупик (вспомните Германна с его пустотой пустоты). Или как *Won Soeng* писать "Это всё всего лишь движение ума!", типа закрывая тем самым тему.

Повторю еще раз цитату Намкая Норбу Ринпоче:

_"Важно также знать, что учения Сутры, Тантры и Дзогчена не одинаковы. Каждое обладает своими особенностями, и только в момент полной реализации можно сказать, что они имеют один вкус. До этого их методы, объяснения и способы введения в знание различны."

_Сергей же уже начинает свои догадки обосновывать своим тезисом: "А это, возможно, упайя!"

----------


## Аурум

> Аурум. В цитате Сергея есть цитата Шестого Патриарха Дзен
> 
> 
> Видите ли, мнение Хуэйнена несопоставимо значимее мнений любых форумчан


Ну вот, снова цитаты... И еще меня же обвиняют в буквальном понимании...
Won Soeng, я сколько раз писал, что я рассматриваю подходы школ к практике, принципы понимания, доктрины.

От того факта, что красиво и схоже пишут мастера различных школ, никуда не пропадают различия школ в воззрениях, подходах к практике, не пропадают ключевые различия в подходах к толкованиям различных сутр.
Можно много очень схожих красивых абзацев найти у мусульманских аятолл и, например, иудейских раввинов. Но от этого их религии не станут одинаковыми. Кстати, база у авраамических религий вообще одна.

----------


## Аурум

> Тем не менее, слова Махаянского учителя подтверждают правоту Вашего оппонента, а не Вашу. К сожалению, Вы негативно настроены к канону и Тхераваде, и используете чисто внутришкольный метод там, где он не работает и не может работать.


Схожие цитаты не означают, что подходы к практике у тхеравадинского и у дзенского монахов одинаковы, что, к примеру, дзенец может отрицать достижение Пробуждения путём накопления заслуг и т.д.

----------


## Аурум

> Аурум, вы слишком околдованы своими (не своими) воззрениями  - о высшем и низшем, о первом и втором; слишком привязаны к словам и к словесной оболочке, - дайте всему уйти: чужим концепциям, сторонним идеям. Станьте пустым сосудом, освободите свою лодку, и как легко и свободно она понесется, не скованная грузом ненужных якорей, которые лишь дают почву для осуждения, для анализирования, для загонения своего ума в тупик, для развешивания ярлыков.
> Взгляните на свою чистую и по-детски открытую природу ума - в которой нет чужих мнений, в которой миллионы писак не накидали пока еще своих опусов... 
> Забудьте о хинаяне и махаяне, о большом и малом, о твердом и жидком - хотя бы на пять минут...


Жека, хочется верить, что вы сами следуете этим советам, но... Но вот не верится. Поскольку сами очень чётко и резко всегда обозначаете свои воззрения: ориентация только на ПК.
И вам тоже всего доброго! Станьте пустым сосудом, постигните природы ума и т.д.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Схожие цитаты не означают, что подходы к практике у тхеравадинского и у дзенского монахов одинаковы, что, к примеру, дзенец может отрицать достижение Пробуждения путём накопления заслуг и т.д.


Амитофо! Знаете, что это значит? Это - запасной путь. Если не сработает мгновенное пробуждение, мы родимся снова и для хорошего рождения мы обращается: Амитофо! Очень распространенная в Китае практика нескольких столетий.

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну вот, снова цитаты... И еще меня же обвиняют в буквальном понимании...
> Won Soeng, я сколько раз писал, что я рассматриваю подходы школ к практике, принципы понимания, доктрины.
> 
> От того факта, что красиво и схоже пишут мастера различных школ, никуда не пропадают различия школ в воззрениях, подходах к практике, не пропадают ключевые различия в подходах к толкованиям различных сутр.
> Можно много очень схожих красивых абзацев найти у мусульманских аятолл и, например, иудейских раввинов. Но от этого их религии не станут одинаковыми. Кстати, база у авраамических религий вообще одна.


А кто говорит об одинаковости?  :Smilie:  
Речь только о том, является ли Тхеравада самодостаточной, предельной колесницей, или она тождественна только лишь малой колеснице, Хинаяне. 

Вы сами себе придумываете территорию, ограничиваете, тянете на нее оппонентов и все что за очерченным Вами поле воспринимать не хотите. Давайте на волю. Тут все проще. Ни сходства, ни различия - не имеют значения. Всякая традиция - вполне самостоятельно. И Ваша классификация этих традиций - только Ваша. К этим традициям она отношения не имеет. Вы их просто не знаете.

----------

Vladiimir (04.07.2014), Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Аурум

> А кто говорит об одинаковости?  
> Речь только о том, является ли Тхеравада самодостаточной, предельной колесницей, или она тождественна только лишь малой колеснице, Хинаяне.


А кто вообще говорил о несамодостаточности тхеравады? Свои методы, свои цели, своя практика вполне самодостаточна.




> Вы сами себе придумываете территорию, ограничиваете, тянете на нее оппонентов и все что за очерченным Вами поле воспринимать не хотите.


То есть, выделение воззрений разных школ, доктрин и подходов к практике и сравнение их вы называете придумыванием территории и затягиванием на неё оппонентов? Мда... Тут просто не буду комментировать.




> Давайте на волю. Тут все проще. Ни сходства, ни различия - не имеют значения.


Да, я помню. Всё — только движение ума, постигни свою природу, стань Буддой, будь себе светильником и свети себе аки солнце и т.п. Отключите уже дзеноимитатор. Очень легко писать в таком стиле, но всему место и время. Здесь форум, и обсуждение чего-либо здесь есть суть форума.




> Всякая традиция - вполне самостоятельно. И Ваша классификация этих традиций - только Ваша. К этим традициям она отношения не имеет. Вы их просто не знаете.


А кто говорит, что традиции несамостоятельны? И почему вы вещаете так, как будто уже знаете какую-то там мою классификацию и вообще знаете досконально "эти традиции"?

----------


## Tong Po

А может и не отрицать.

----------


## Альбина

> Повторю еще раз цитату Намкая Норбу Ринпоче:
> 
> ]"Важно также знать, что учения Сутры, Тантры и Дзогчена не одинаковы. Каждое обладает своими особенностями, и только в момент полной реализации можно сказать, что они имеют один вкус. До этого их методы, объяснения и способы введения в знание различны."


Возможно,Сергей находится в шаге от полной реализации,а вы его все время с пути сбиваете.

----------


## Won Soeng

> То есть, выделение воззрений разных школ, доктрин и подходов к практике и сравнение их вы называете придумыванием территории и затягиванием на неё оппонентов?


Конечно, именно так!  :Smilie:  Ведь именно этим Вы и занимаетесь. Вы не обсуждаете нюансы своей традиции, а берете внутреннюю класификацию и ищете под нее что-нибудь подходящее. Ведь спор о чем. Тхеравада это Хинаяна - или нет  :Smilie:  То есть применима вообще Ваша классификация в конкретном применении к конкретной школе или нет. Так что не надо ерзать  :Smilie:  Отвечайте - применима или нет?

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А кто вообще говорил о несамодостаточности тхеравады? Свои методы, свои цели, своя практика вполне самодостаточна.


Прекрасно. При чем тогда Хинаяна в отношении к Тхераваде?

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, я помню. Всё — только движение ума, постигни свою природу, стань Буддой, будь себе светильником и свети себе аки солнце и т.п. Отключите уже дзеноимитатор. Очень легко писать в таком стиле, но всему место и время. Здесь форум, и обсуждение чего-либо здесь есть суть форума.


О, да, здесь форум и поэтому Вы будете мне указывать, чему и когда где и какое место?  :Smilie:  Отключите уже классификатор и дзеноимитатор отвернется от Вас.

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Аурум

> О, да, здесь форум и поэтому Вы будете мне указывать, чему и когда где и какое место?  Отключите уже классификатор и дзеноимитатор отвернется от Вас.


Вы уже снова указываете что мне нужно делать.

----------

Шавырин (04.07.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы уже снова указываете что мне нужно делать.


А Вы - мне  :Smilie:  С чего Вы взяли, что самоувереннее меня?

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019), Шавырин (04.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Конечно, именно так!  Ведь именно этим Вы и занимаетесь. Вы не обсуждаете нюансы своей традиции, а берете внутреннюю класификацию и ищете под нее что-нибудь подходящее. Ведь спор о чем. Тхеравада это Хинаяна - или нет  То есть применима вообще Ваша классификация в конкретном применении к конкретной школе или нет. Так что не надо ерзать  Отвечайте - применима или нет?


Вы, похоже, игнорировали многие мои сообщения. Я сто раз говорил, что по тибетской классификациям колесниц методы и воззрения тхеравады полностью классифицируются как хинаянские. В махаяне цель — достижение состояния Будды ради всех живых существ. Одно отсутствие этой цели в тхераваде делает её методы хинаянскими.
А то, что я указал, к примеру, что в тхераваде, в отличии от дзена, нет принципа отсутствия безусловного авторитета слов и письменных знаков, это, по-вашему, означает новую классификацию?

----------

Шавырин (04.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> А Вы - мне  С чего Вы взяли, что самоувереннее меня?


Куда уж мне-то!

----------

Шавырин (04.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Возможно,Сергей находится в шаге от полной реализации,а вы его все время с пути сбиваете.


Это вы так деликатно сказали мне перестать писать на форуме?
Потерпите уж.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы, похоже, игнорировали многие мои сообщения. Я сто раз говорил, что по тибетской классификациям колесниц методы и воззрения тхеравады полностью классифицируются как хинаянские. В махаяне цель — достижение состояния Будды ради всех живых существ. Одно отсутствие этой цели в тхераваде делает её методы хинаянскими.
> А то, что я указал, к примеру, что в тхераваде, в отличии от дзена, нет принципа отсутствия безусловного авторитета слов и письменных знаков, это, по-вашему, означает новую классификацию?


Конечно, мне приходится игнорировать Ваши сообщения, поскольку Вы продолжаете игнорировать мои  :Smilie:  Я уже сказал Вам, что никаким образом не вижу возможности применять классификации Тибетского буддизма к школам нетибетского буддизма. Вы же упорствуете? Что мне-то остается делать  :Smilie:  Я не могу признать Ваши аргументы убедительными, о чем и заявляю. Для меня принцип изучать сутты канона превалирует над принципом изучать чьи бы то ни было мнения о суттах канона. 
Чем больше я изучая сутты канона и сутры праджняпарамиты, тем больше я убеждаюсь, что в них нет противоречий, а то, что критиковали Великие учителя Махаяны не имеет отношения к сутрам, сохраненным на Шри Ланке. Это просто совершенно разные во времени и пространстве ситуации. 

Как бы Вы ни пытались тут апеллировать к классификациям, то, что Вам не знакомы сами сутты ПК очень сильно влияет на Ваш авторитет в этом вопросе. Точнее на Вашу неавторитетность.

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Куда уж мне-то!


Ну, я не знаю - куда уж Вам?  :Smilie:  Однако Вы просите других не указывать Вам, хотя Вы беретесь указывать. Смягчите риторику или терпите ответные выпады.

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Аурум

> Конечно, мне приходится игнорировать Ваши сообщения, поскольку Вы продолжаете игнорировать мои  Я уже сказал Вам, что никаким образом не вижу возможности применять классификации Тибетского буддизма к школам нетибетского буддизма. Вы же упорствуете?


То есть, раз _вы_ не видите возможности применять тибетскую классификацию, _мне_ надо заткнуться?




> Что мне-то остается делать  Я не могу признать Ваши аргументы убедительными, о чем и заявляю. Для меня принцип изучать сутты канона превалирует над принципом изучать чьи бы то ни было мнения о суттах канона.


Придётся уж потерпеть. Или жалуйтесь Администрации форума, что, мол, есть кто-то на форуме с кем вы не согласны в корне, и вообще тибетские классификации не признаёте, тоже жалуйтесь. Может, забанят всех кто вам не нравится.




> Чем больше я изучая сутты канона и сутры праджняпарамиты, тем больше я убеждаюсь, что в них нет противоречий, а то, что критиковали Великие учителя Махаяны не имеет отношения к сутрам, сохраненным на Шри Ланке. Это просто совершенно разные во времени и пространстве ситуации.


Есть принципы классификации. И по этим указанным принципам можно классифицировать школы и прошлого, и настоящего. Не нравится факт существования классификации на колесницы в тибетском буддизме — это ваши проблемы. Попробуйте отнестись к этому по-дзенски, без особой рассудочной деятельности.




> Как бы Вы ни пытались тут апеллировать к классификациям, то, что Вам не знакомы сами сутты ПК очень сильно влияет на Ваш авторитет в этом вопросе. Точнее на Вашу неавторитетность.


Скажем так, я не знаток ПК. Да и потом, пока если я прошу цитат от тех, кто считает себя последователем традиции ПК, мне, например, еще не дали ссылку где чётко по пунктам описана мотивация бодхичитты критерии которой я указал. В ответ пытаются свести, что это, типа, упайя, а следовательно, не стоит даже обсуждения.

----------


## Akaguma

Стоило только намекнуть о возможных корреляциях между Тхеравадой и Махаяной, как у некоторых махаянцев началось бурление.  :Smilie: 
Боитесь потерять врага в своем Джихаде?  :Big Grin: 
Не боись - еще есть много тем, чтоб вдоволь поругаться.

----------


## Аурум

> Стоило только намекнуть о возможных корреляциях между Тхеравадой и Махаяной, как у некоторых махаянцев началось бурление. 
> Боитесь потерять врага в своем Джихаде? 
> Не боись - еще есть много тем, чтоб вдоволь поругаться.


Рассмешили!  :Big Grin: 
Говорить о различиях — табу, по-вашему?
А бурление начинается как раз у тех, кому показываешь различия. То есть, у дзенца и тхеравадинов.

----------


## Akaguma

> Мнение о том, что тхеравада - по многим параметрам именно махаянская традиция, а не хинаяна, встречается в научных кругах, и оно не редкое.


А можно по подробнее и ссылки на работы, если есть.

----------


## Akaguma

> Говорить о различиях — табу, по-вашему?


Я и говорю, что есть еще много тем для ругани.
Однако ж Вы лично упорно отрицаете сходства, причем уже *аргментированно* доказанные.
Это ж Вы утверждаете, что если нет в ПК - значит нет в Тхераваде. Откуда Вы это взяли - совершенно не ясно. Может просветите?

----------

Tong Po (04.07.2014), Vladiimir (04.07.2014), Сергей Ч (04.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

Ключевого параметра, определяющего принадлежность к махаянским традициям, а именно, мотивации бодхичитты (стать Буддой чтобы вывести всех живых существ из сансары) нет в тхераваде. Почему-то это вызывает у некоторых бурления.

----------

Шавырин (04.07.2014)

----------


## Akaguma

> Ключевого параметра, определяющего принадлежность к махаянским традициям, а именно, мотивации бодхичитты (стать Буддой чтобы вывести всех живых существ из сансары) нет. Почему-то это вызывает у некоторых бурления.


Это Вы можете в тибетском разделе рассказыать, а здесь раздел Дзен. Вам Сергей уже несколько раз говорил, что речь о Ваджраяне не идет.

----------

Сергей Ч (04.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Я и говорю, что есть еще много тем для ругани.
> Однако ж Вы лично упорно отрицаете сходства, причем уже *аргментированно* доказанные.


Сходства-то я как раз вижу, никто не говорил, что их нет.
Но пока никто не показал цитат из палийского канона про мотивацию бодхичитты и что эту мотивацию надо развивать перед каждой практикой.




> Это ж Вы утверждаете, что если нет в ПК - значит нет в Тхераваде. Откуда Вы это взяли - совершенно не ясно. Может просветите?


Традиция тхеравады основана учениях, изложенных в палийском каноне. Вы с этим-то согласны?

----------


## Аурум

> Это Вы можете в тибетском разделе рассказыать, а здесь раздел Дзен. Вам Сергей уже несколько раз говорил, что речь о Ваджраяне не идет.


А разве я постоянно поднимаю тему хинаяны? Читайте внимательно. Я подходы рассматриваю, не затрагивая колесницы. Я говорил о бодхичитте, передаче от сердца к сердцу и т.п. Это *Won Soeng* потребовал от меня пояснений по тибетской классификации.

----------


## Akaguma

> А разве я постоянно поднимаю тему хинаяны?


Таки Вы.

----------

Vladiimir (04.07.2014), Сергей Ч (04.07.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ключевого параметра, определяющего принадлежность к махаянским традициям, а именно, мотивации бодхичитты (стать Буддой чтобы вывести всех живых существ из сансары) нет в тхераваде. Почему-то это вызывает у некоторых бурления.


Речь идет о том, что мотивация Бодхичитты в Тхераваде не является чем-то особенным. Это в Махаяне делается акцент. Но это не значит, что по этой причине Тхераваду следует относить к Хинаяне  :Smilie:  Речь о том, что ВООБЩЕ классификация тибетского буддизма НЕ ПРИМЕНИМА к тхераваде.

Ну вот простой пример. Кто-то говорит, что продает сливы. А Вы спрашиваете, какой сорт у слив - аппорт, или может быть антоновка? Нет? Ну, тогда наверное это ранетки.

----------

Vladiimir (04.07.2014), Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> То есть, раз вы не видите возможности применять тибетскую классификацию, мне надо заткнуться?


Что ж Вы все в крайности?  :Smilie:  Кому-то обязательно надо заткнуться?  :Smilie:  Достаточно признать, что Ваши аргументы не универсальны и не могут убедить волшебным образом любого. Есть и другие мнения.

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019), Сергей Ч (04.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Речь идет о том, что мотивация Бодхичитты в Тхераваде не является чем-то особенным.


Вы, я так понял, знаток ПК. Покажите, пожалуйста, цитату про мотивацию достигнуть состояния Буддой чтобы спасти всех живых существ из сансары, а также обязательность развития этой мотивации перед каждой практикой.




> Это в Махаяне делается акцент. Но это не значит, что по этой причине Тхераваду следует относить к Хинаяне  Речь о том, что ВООБЩЕ классификация тибетского буддизма НЕ ПРИМЕНИМА к тхераваде.


Заметьте, опять не я начинаю про классификацию тибетскую! Я с самого начала темы обозначил отличия, не пользуясь тибетской классификацией вообще! 
Вы тут меня упрекали, что, мол, я не знаток палийского канона. А сами даже не знаете, что одно отсутствие мотивации бодхичитты делает школу хинаянской по тибетской классификации.
Может, хватит о тибетской классификации? 




> Ну вот простой пример. Кто-то говорит, что продает сливы. А Вы спрашиваете, какой сорт у слив - аппорт, или может быть антоновка? Нет? Ну, тогда наверное это ранетки.


Без комментариев оставлю ваше петросянство.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А сами даже не знаете, что одно отсутствие мотивации бодхичитты делает школу хинаянской по тибетской классификации.


Не школу, а практику. Любая практика без бодхичитты, согласно тибетским источникам, будет хинаянской, то есть не способной привести к полной реализации.

----------

Tong Po (04.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Таки Вы.


Цитаты приведите из этой темы где я поднимаю темы хинаяны. Тут тему хинаяны поднимают все, кроме меня.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Цитаты приведите из этой темы где я поднимаю темы хинаяны. Тут тему хинаяны поднимают все кроме меня.


Однако только Вы тему хинаяны экстрполируете на традиции, а не на взгляды.

----------


## Аурум

> Не школу, а практику. Любая практика без бодхичитты, согласно тибетским источникам, будет хинаянской, то есть не способной привести к полной реализации.


Вы еще не нашли цитат из ПК где описывается мотивация бодхичитты как мотивация достигнуть состояния Буддой чтобы спасти всех живых существ из сансары?

----------


## Akaguma

> Покажите, пожалуйста, *цитату* про мотивацию достигнуть состояния Буддой чтобы спасти всех живых существ из сансары


Опять 25. Я, как тхеравадин, могу спокойно взять такой обет. Что мне мешает, в каком месте это противорчит ПК?

----------

Tong Po (04.07.2014), Vladiimir (04.07.2014), Won Soeng (04.07.2014), Сергей Ч (04.07.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Аурум, бросьте Ваши классификации. И про тибетский буддизм, и про петросянство  :Smilie:  Вы себя кем-то не тем мните. Оглянитесь. Вы такой же простой участник форума. Классифицируйте себя, если хотите  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Аурум

> Однако только Вы тему хинаяны экстрполируете на традиции, а не на взгляды.


Традиции, по-вашему, могут быть либо махаянскими, либо никакими? Хватит уже про колесницы. Был конкретный вопрос в частности про мотивацию бодхичитты.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы еще не нашли цитат из ПК где описывается мотивация бодхичитты как мотивация достигнуть состояния Буддой чтобы спасти всех живых существ из сансары?


И это позволяет Вам классифицировать ПК как хинаянский?  :Smilie:  Ну, ладно, давайте уже конструктивно. Что из этой Вашей классификации следует? Может так поймете бесперспективность Ваших потуг.

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Аурум

> Аурум, бросьте Ваши классификации. И про тибетский буддизм, и про петросянство  Вы себя кем-то не тем мните. Оглянитесь. Вы такой же простой участник форума. Классифицируйте себя, если хотите


Опять посыл от вас в духе "не пиши тут!" И снова попытки делать мне личностные характеристики...
Может, хватит уже советовать и характеризовать что я делаю и что я там, по-вашему, мню?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Опять посыл от вас в духе "не пиши тут!"
> Может, хватит уже советовать?


 Может хватит уже советовать?  :Wink:

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Аурум

> И это позволяет Вам классифицировать ПК как хинаянский?  Ну, ладно, давайте уже конструктивно. Что из этой Вашей классификации следует? Может так поймете бесперспективность Ваших потуг.


Для вас — ничего не следует. Вы уже высказались, что всё похоже, различий вы не видите.

----------


## Аурум

> Опять 25. Я, как тхеравадин, могу спокойно взять такой обет. Что мне мешает, в каком месте это противорчит ПК?


Тхеравадин может и обрезание сделать. Это тоже не противоречит ПК. Но от этого тхеравада не станет иудейской традицией.

----------


## Akaguma

> Но от этого тхеравада не станет иудейской традицией.


Какая тхеравада? Она тоже не одна и не однородна, были, есть и будут тхеравадинские монахи практикующие махаянские методы. Дык о какой Тхераваде Вы говорите?

----------

Сергей Ч (04.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

Если дзенец вдруг займётся практикой йидама Ваджрасаттвы, то это будет привнесение практики из другой традиции. Но это не сделает дзен ваджраянской традицией.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Традиции, по-вашему, могут быть либо махаянскими, либо никакими? Хватит уже про колесницы. Был конкретный вопрос в частности про мотивацию бодхичитты.


Вы до сих пор так и не поняли, что никто тут не утверждает, что тхеравада = махаяна =дзен= тибесткий буддизм и т.п. Мы говорим лишь о взглядах, которые согласно некоторым источникам классифицируются как махаяна и хинаяна. Именно в этом смысле, взгляды тхеравады, ни коим образом не классифицируются как хинаяна, как бы Вам этого не хотелось. Аргументов приведено достаточно. 
Что касается мотивации бодхичитты, то  много раз уже говорилось, что мотивация может быть или не быть  в умах людей, а не в школах! Если бы например эта мотивация доктринально противоречила  тхераваде или запрещалось бы развивать такую мотивацию, то можно было бы утверждать, что тхеравада школа хинаяны. Но никаких запретов и противоречий с суттами нет, что доказывает наличие мотивации бодхичитты у некоторых учителей.

----------

Tong Po (04.07.2014)

----------


## Akaguma

> Если дзенец вдруг займётся практикой йидама Ваджрасаттвы, то это будет привнесение практики из другой традиции. Но это не сделает дзен ваджраянской традицией.


Сделает, в его линии передачи.

----------


## Аурум

> Какая тхеравада? Она тоже не одна и не однородна, были, есть и будут тхеравадинские монахи практикующие махаянские методы. Дык о какой Тхераваде Вы говорите?


Та тхеравада, что имеет каноном палийский канон (простите за тавтологию) и ориентируется на него.
Или в тхераваде вдруг стали иные тексты за канонические признаваться?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Таки Вы.


Тут все не так однозначно, между прочим притензии растут не на пустом месте и источник их известен, я сам часто замечал что у тхеравадинов проскакивают такие высказывания о взглядах других традиций как: -"это не буддийское учение" или "Будда этого не говорил" или "не тру буддизм". Есть такое? есть. А есть ли такое что кто-то из дзогченцев сказал бы такое про тхераваду или про любую другую традицию? Имейте уважение или хотя бы самоуважение

----------


## Аурум

> Сделает, в его линии передачи.


То есть, если христианин вдруг начал читать намаз, то он не станет мусульманином, а просто христианство станет мусульманской традицией?

----------


## Akaguma

> Та тхеравада, что имеет каноном палийский канон (простите за тавтологию) и ориентируется на него.


Вы видать подразумеваете *комментаторскую* традицию Махавихара.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Аурум

> Вы до сих пор так и не поняли, что никто тут не утверждает, что тхеравада = махаяна =дзен= тибесткий буддизм и т.п. Мы говорим лишь о взглядах, которые согласно некоторым источникам классифицируются как махаяна и хинаяна. Именно в этом смысле, взгляды тхеравады, ни коим образом не классифицируются как хинаяна, как бы Вам этого не хотелось. Аргументов приведено достаточно. 
> Что касается мотивации бодхичитты, то  много раз уже говорилось, что мотивация может быть или не быть  в умах людей, а не в школах! Если бы например эта мотивация доктринально противоречила  тхераваде или запрещалось бы развивать такую мотивацию, то можно было бы утверждать, что тхеравада школа хинаяны. Но никаких запретов и противоречий с суттами нет, что доказывает наличие мотивации бодхичитты у некоторых учителей.


Это вы, похоже,так и не поняли, что тему я поднял не исходя из тибетской классификации и никак не отойдете от махаян-хинаян и прочих экаян.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Для вас — ничего не следует. Вы уже высказались, что всё похоже, различий вы не видите.


Наоборот, я вижу различия. Я вижу их настолько, что понимаю - классификации тибетских школ подходят только для тибетских школ. И когда по ним начинают классифицировать нетибетские школы получается смешно и неудобно  :Smilie:  А тем более, когда начинают не самые опытные практики.

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Аурум

И не нужно логики "запрета на *это* в традиции нет, значит *это* вполне традиционно!"
Пример с обрезанием я привел выше.

----------


## Аурум

> Вы видать подразумеваете *комментаторскую* традицию Махавихара.


Скажите мне, является ли в _вашей_ традицией тхераваде каноничными какие-либо тексты, не входящие в ПК?

----------


## Won Soeng

> И не нужно логики "запрета на *это* в традиции нет, значит *это* вполне традиционно!"
> Пример с обрезанием я привел выше.


Вы будете решать за традиции, что им можно, а что нельзя?  :Smilie:  Может познакомитесь с живыми традициями? Чтобы немножко развеять книжные взгляды о них?
Может запретите Сунг Сану учить христианских монахов или использовать христианские истории в обучении учеников, знакомых с христианством?  :Smilie: 

Вы так печетесь о чистоте взглядов, что упускаете главное. Реализованный мастер любые взгляды делает правильными. А необузданный ум любые взгляды делает неправильными.

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Аурум

> Вы будете решать за традиции, что им можно, а что нельзя?  Может познакомитесь с живыми традициями? Чтобы немножко развеять книжные взгляды о них?
> Может запретите Сунг Сану учить христианских монахов или использовать христианские истории в обучении учеников, знакомых с христианством? 
> 
> Вы так печетесь о чистоте взглядов, что упускаете главное. Реализованный мастер любые взгляды делает правильными. А необузданный ум любые взгляды делает неправильными.


А вы так и будете засорять тему и писать про обуздание ума при этом?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Придётся уж потерпеть.


Зачем?  :Smilie:  Мне не доставляет ни трудностей, ни недовольства возражать Вам  :Smilie:  
Вы почему-то думаете, что я хочу, чтобы Вы заткнулись  :Smilie:  Но нет, я просто высказываю мнение, в ответ на Ваше. Вы повторяете свое, я повторяю свое. Вас это утомляет? Меня - ничуть. Продолжайте на здоровье. Но и я буду продолжать.

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А вы так и будете засорять тему и писать про обуздание ума при этом?


Невзирая на то, что Вы думаете, что я засоряю тему, я убежден, что возражаю Вам основательно, разумно и правильно  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я сто раз говорил, что по тибетской классификациям колесниц методы и воззрения тхеравады полностью классифицируются как хинаянские.


Ну во-первых: воззрения тхеравады даже по тибестким методичкам не классифицируются как хинаянские. Вы как плохой знаток ПК(в чем сами признались) пока не смогли этому возразить. 
А во-вторых: раз Вы считаете справедливым использовать  классификацию, принятую в тибетском буддизме по отношению к тхераваде, то почему бы тогда не воспользоваться например дзенской классификацией? ) И вот согласно ей, тхеравада не соответствует Хинаяне. ))




> В махаяне цель — достижение состояния Будды ради всех живых существ. Одно отсутствие этой цели в тхераваде делает её методы хинаянскими.


Как выяснилось, даже среди больших учителей, встречаются практикующие с целью достижения именно состояния Будды.

----------

Tong Po (04.07.2014), Won Soeng (04.07.2014)

----------


## Akaguma

> Скажите мне, является ли в _вашей_ традицией тхераваде каноничными какие-либо тексты, не входящие в ПК?


В лично моей? Например, у этих были http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abhayagiri_vih%C4%81ra Пока их Махавихара не "уничтожила", применив административный ресурс.

----------

Vladiimir (04.07.2014), Won Soeng (04.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> В лично моей? Например, у этих были http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abhayagiri_vih%C4%81ra Пока их Махавихара не "уничтожила", применив административный ресурс.


Спасибо! Интересно, почитаю.

----------


## Аурум

> Ну во-первых: воззрения тхеравады даже по тибестким методичкам не классифицируются как хинаянские. Вы как плохой знаток ПК(в чем сами признались) пока не смогли этому возразить.


Вы как плохой знаток тибетских школ и их воззрений так и не поняли, что одно отсутствие мотивации бодхичитты (достигнуть состояния Будды на благо всех живых существ и обязательством вывести всех из сансары) уже однозначно решает как классифицировать.
Хватит про колесницы, хорошо? Потом же мне народ предъявы кидает, что колесницы, мол, упомниаю.
Можно говорить просто о мотивации бодхичитты.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы как плохой знаток тибетских школ и их воззрений так и не поняли, что одно отсутствие мотивации бодхичитты (достигнуть состояния Будды на благо всех живых существ и обязательством вывести всех из сансары) уже однозначно решает как классифицировать.
> Хватит про колесницы, хорошо? Потом же мне народ предъявы кидает, что колесницы, мол, упомниаю.
> Можно говорить просто о мотивации бодхичитты.


Так Вам же уже предъявили объяснение Шестого Патриарха, что такое Бодхичитта. И этого Вы у Тхеравады не отнимите  :Smilie:  А то, что в тибетских школах бывает особенный пиетет перед Бодхичиттой - так то особенности метода. Это не значит, что во всех школах должен быть такой же пиетет, а не то сразу - хинаяной попрекнут  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (04.07.2014), Vladiimir (04.07.2014), Монферран (24.04.2019), Сергей Ч (04.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Так Вам же уже предъявили объяснение Шестого Патриарха, что такое Бодхичитта. И этого Вы у Тхеравады не отнимите


Как вариант, можно на Падмасамбхаву или Лонгчена Рабджама сослаться, или на Цонкапу.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Хватит про колесницы, хорошо? Потом же мне народ предъявы кидает, что колесницы, мол, упомниаю.
> Можно говорить просто о мотивации бодхичитты.


Ну поговорили уже вчера. Оказалось, что бодхичитта понимается в дзен не тупо "как клятва всех спасти", а именно как очищение ума. Обет бодхисаттвы оказывается средством или методом. Цитаты дзенских учителей, объясняющих этот момент были приведены. Никаких коренных отличий с тхеравадой здесь нет, что подтверждается цитатой тхеравадинского учителя. Считаю, что на этом тема закрыта.
Если в тибетстком буддизме иной подход к классификации махаяны и хинаяны и определении бодхичитты, то это ещё ничего не значит. ТБ - не оплот всей махаяны. К тому же, у меня есть сомнения, в компетенции присутствующих тут "тибетцев", ибо на том же дхарма.орге более знающие люди также не считают воззрения тхеравады хинаяной.

----------

Tong Po (05.07.2014), Won Soeng (04.07.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как вариант, можно на Падмасамбхаву или Лонгчена Рабджама сослаться, или на Цонкапу.


Ссылайтесь, чего ж нет. Хотя для меня, например, Шестой патриарх вполне окончательный авторитет  :Smilie:  Но и тех троих с великим почтением выслушаю.

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Жека

Однажды в стране Сумбха Будда сказал:
«Я буду защищать себя», – вот таким образом, должен практиковаться путь четырех основ памятования.
 "Я буду защищать других", таким вот образом, должен практиковаться путь основ памятования. 
Защищая себя, каждый защищает других; защищая других, каждый защищает себя. 
И как поступает практикующий, когда он, защищая себя, при этом защищает других? Посредством многократной и часто повторяемой практики медитации. 
И как поступает практикующий, защищая других, при этом защищая себя? Посредством терпения и воздержанности, посредством жизни, в которой отсутствует насилие и причинение вреда, посредством любящей доброты и сострадания. 
«Я защищу себя», таким образом, четыре основания памятования должны практиковаться.
«Я защищу других», таким образом, четыре основы памятования должны быть осуществлены. Защищая себя, каждый защищает других; защищая других, каждый защищает себя. 
(Самьютта никая, 47:19.) 

Пер. с англ. Цветкова Павла

----------

Tong Po (05.07.2014), Vladiimir (04.07.2014), Won Soeng (04.07.2014), Ануруддха (04.07.2014), Богдан Б (09.07.2014), Сергей Ч (04.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Схожие цитаты не означают, что подходы к практике у тхеравадинского и у дзенского монахов одинаковы, что, к примеру, дзенец может отрицать достижение Пробуждения путём накопления заслуг и т.д.


Ну и что? Можно и в ПК найти сутту, где Будда советует оставить все эти "накопления заслуг и т.д." для мирян, а им, как благородным, браться за медитацию.

----------


## Аурум

> Я бы уточнил - наиболее близким к Дзен, как мне кажется, является скорее Дзогчен.)
> А вот сходства с Тхеравадой например:
> 
> 1.Основная практика - дзадзен. Я бы сравнил её с анапанасати.
> 
> 2.Допускается возможность реализации без наставника (Гуру), что недопустимо в ваджраяне.
> 
> 3.Имеется монашеская традиция.
> 
> ...


Я как-то упустил из-за невнимательности вчера ошибку Сергея в 4-м пункте.
В дзогчен Прибежище принимается еще и в трех Корнях — Гуру, Дэвах, Дакинях.
_Добавил:_
Кстати, я снова облажался из-за невнимательности! Гуру (2-й пункт), соответственно, обязателен тоже.  :Big Grin:

----------

Сергей Ч (04.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Ну и что? Можно и в ПК найти сутту, где Будда советует оставить все эти "накопления заслуг и т.д." для мирян, а им, как благородным, браться за медитацию.


В ПК можно очень много чего найти, кто бы спорил. Речь идёт об _акцентах_ и характерных _подходах_, используемых на пути. А дзен очень оригинален именно такими подходами как отрицание достижения накоплением, отрицанием авторитета вербальных методов передачи словом и текстом и т.п.

----------


## Аурум

А вообще, я считаю, что зря витриной дзена сделали чудаковатых мастеров и анекдоты про них. Хотя, с другой стороны, конечно же, это добавляет популярности.

----------


## Vladiimir

> В ПК можно очень много чего найти, кто бы спорил. Речь идёт об _акцентах_ и характерных _подходах_, используемых на пути. А дзен очень оригинален именно такими подходами как отрицание достижения накоплением, отрицанием авторитета вербальных методов передачи словом и текстом и т.п.


Ну и что? Традиции разные. И тут многие люди понимают это лучше Вас. Но они не противоречат тхераваде. Речь, как говоролось в прошлой теме о "неразрешимых противоречиях". Разные традиции передают одно учение Будды. Передают по разному. Но это учение Будды. Сохранили его, как смогли.

----------

Tong Po (05.07.2014), Сергей Ч (04.07.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А вообще, я считаю, что зря витриной дзена сделали чудаковатых мастеров и анекдоты про них. Хотя, с другой стороны, конечно же, это добавляет популярности.


Явно не мастера это сделали  :Smilie:  Дзен не очень-то миссионерская традиция. Просто людей цепляет вся вот эта антилогичность, противорассудочность. 
Дзен действительно такой, это не чудаковатые мастера и не анекдоты. Это истории пробуждения. 

Кстати, дзен не только такой. Коаны, передачи - это все линия риндзая (включая корейский дзен, например, школу кванум). В сото все скромнее, труднее, ритуальнее и многие даже отказываются от формальной передачи. Все просто монахи. Совсем как в Тхераваде. Никаких коанов, никаких подтверждений, никаких званий. Старые монахи учат молодых.

----------

Tong Po (05.07.2014), Vladiimir (04.07.2014), Монферран (24.04.2019), Сергей Ч (04.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Явно не мастера это сделали  Дзен не очень-то миссионерская традиция. Просто людей цепляет вся вот эта антилогичность, противорассудочность. 
> Дзен действительно такой, это не чудаковатые мастера и не анекдоты. Это истории пробуждения. 
> 
> Кстати, дзен не только такой. Коаны, передачи - это все линия риндзая (включая корейский дзен, например, школу кванум). В сото все скромнее, труднее, ритуальнее и многие даже отказываются от формальной передачи. Все просто монахи. Совсем как в Тхераваде. Никаких коанов, никаких подтверждений, никаких званий. Старые монахи учат молодых.


Так и, допустим, в гелугпинских монастырях лет 10 изучается только сутра. И никакой тебе тантры.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Хотелось бы мне прочитать чётко сформулированные воззрения тхеравады.


Читайте:


> Это не моё, я этим не являюсь, это не моё "Я". (netaṃ mama neso'hamasmi, na me so attā)

----------


## Аурум

> Ну и что? Традиции разные. И тут многие люди понимают это лучше Вас. Но они не противоречат тхераваде. Речь, как говоролось в прошлой теме о "неразрешимых противоречиях". Разные традиции передают одно учение Будды. Передают по разному. Но это учение Будды. Сохранили его, как смогли.


Вы видите разницу между "_это не противоречит взглядам школы_" и "_это обязательно практикуется в школе_"?

Не нужно уравнивать одно с другим.

Обрезание тоже не противоречит тхераваде, я уже приводил этот пример.

----------


## Won Soeng

А я бы выделил другое. Все подверженное возникновению - подвержено прекращению  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

Кстати, насчет "обязательно практикуется в школе"  :Smilie:  В разное время, разные учителя с разными учениками практикуют разное. Есть, конечно, большие монастыри или центры, где много-много прихожан и учеников, и там для прихожан и учеников практикуется нечто одинаковое. Как на фабрике. Но для личных учеников подход, опять-таки, индивидуальный.

Ну как можно судить о многомилионной традиции, включающей разные никаи, которые даже спорят между собой, как о что-то "обязательно практикующей"?  :Smilie: 
Это же профанация.

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019), Сергей Ч (04.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Кстати, насчет "обязательно практикуется в школе"  В разное время, разные учителя с разными учениками практикуют разное. Есть, конечно, большие монастыри или центры, где много-много прихожан и учеников, и там для прихожан и учеников практикуется нечто одинаковое. Как на фабрике. Но для личных учеников подход, опять-таки, индивидуальный.
> 
> Ну как можно судить о многомилионной традиции, включающей разные никаи, которые даже спорят между собой, как о что-то "обязательно практикующей"? 
> Это же профанация.


Профанация как раз упрощать в стиле: "Это не противоречит, а значит безоговорочно признаётся и практикуется!"

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Обрезание тоже не противоречит тхераваде, я уже приводил этот пример.


Плохие у Вас примеры.  :Big Grin: 
Обрезание, проводимое не из медицинских соображений, а из религиозных, явно противоречит тхераваде, ибо подразумевает собой обряд или ритуал, связанный с теистическими или языческими взглядами.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так и, допустим, в гелугпинских монастырях лет 10 изучается только сутра. И никакой тебе тантры.


Некоторые практики Тхеравады (которые не даются всем налево и направо, и, в общем-то, в суттах передаются довольно скупо) - вполне себе тантрические. О них и узнать то можно случайно, читая только какую-нибудь биографию, о том, как какой-то аджан, когда-то, дал какую-то практику.  

От того, что некоторые ортодоксальные ученики Тхеравады излишне утрируют, что все есть в каноне и только в каноне, совершенно не значит, что нет линии передачи практик, которые словами и не описать. 

Вы вот попробуйте практиковать по махасатипаттханасутте  :Smilie:  Если с памятованием тела еще куда ни шло, то уже с памятованием чувств могут потребоваться и объяснения, и наставления, а с умом - только очень отточенная техника памятования тела и чувств, про памятование качеств ума даже говорить не приходится. 

Зато все могут обсуждать дхьяны и спорить о степени мастерства для их достижения  :Smilie:  

В этом и суть того, что по тибетской классификации, и канон, и тхеравада - вполне себе содержит весь путь, за самые пределы. Но при этом, и правда, мотивация большинства (да у всех!) новичков (и довольно долго!), хоть в Тхераваде, хоть в Дзен, хоть в Гелуг, в Карма Кагью, в Сакья или в Ниньгма или в Дзогчене - еще даже не хинаянская, а внешняя.

----------

Tong Po (05.07.2014), Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Профанация как раз упрощать в стиле: "Это не противоречит, а значит безоговорочно признаётся и практикуется!"


Что ж Вы все в крайности бросаетесь  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019), Сергей Ч (04.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Плохие у Вас примеры. 
> Обрезание, проводимое не из медицинских соображений, а из религиозных, явно противоречит тхераваде, ибо подразумевает собой обряд или ритуал, связанный с теистическими или языческими взглядами.


Вы же несколько раз уже подобную логику приводили "Это не противоречит, значит это признаётся".
Не путайте "этот метод не противоречит традиции" и "это традиционный и характерный метод традиции". Или вы просто намеренно используете этот силлогизм.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Ключевого параметра, определяющего принадлежность к махаянским традициям, а именно, мотивации бодхичитты (стать Буддой чтобы вывести всех живых существ из сансары) нет в тхераваде. Почему-то это вызывает у некоторых бурления.


Вы за словами не можете увидеть "за-текста". Например, в сербско-хорватском языке, есть одно целое слово для обозначения иголки со сломанным ушком. В русском такого одного слова нет. Мы говорим "иголка со сломанным ушком". Но это не значит, что в российской реальности нет этого явления, как сломанная иголка (которая у сербов передается одним словом (видимо такие иглы привлекали их внимание).

Или, если опять сравнить различные школы с языками... В русском языке нет морфологических средств для выражения семантической категории определенности/неопределенности, подобной английским артиклям. Но, это не значит, что такой категории нет в русском языке. Да, она не выделена такими яркими средствами, не так развита...  Но она есть и она выражается контекстом, порядком слов в предложении, частицами "-то" после слова (Тополь-то засох!) и т.д. Нельзя сказать, что английский язык противоречит русскому. Они выражают один "за-текст". Произошли от общего предка. Но развивались по-разному. В разных условиях. 

Вы же раньше говорили о ситуации "или-или". Там типа "либо крестик сними, либо еще что-то..."

----------

Tong Po (05.07.2014), Won Soeng (04.07.2014), Сергей Ч (04.07.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Плохие у Вас примеры. 
> Обрезание, проводимое не из медицинских соображений, а из религиозных, явно противоречит тхераваде, ибо подразумевает собой обряд или ритуал, связанный с теистическими или языческими взглядами.


Да пускай себе обрезаются, если хотят  :Smilie:  Даже пусть молятся с утра Аллаху, в обед Иисусу, к ночи Мамоне, а ночью десятку локапал, махакал и махасаттв. 
Прибежище имеет пролонгированное действие. Сначала довериться Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе, потом постепенно обнаруживать, что правильные взгляды - самая лучшая защита. 

Заблуждения бесконечны, сражаться с каждым - бесперспективно.

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Vladiimir

Вы, Аурум, реально не представляете себе чему учит канон тхеравады. Тхеравада не надевает новые колодки на мозг, в виде каких-то "воззрений", а наоборот освобождает от колодок. Вам Жека ранее, очень правильные вещи советовала, по своей доброте: "типа, отпустите все это..."

----------

Won Soeng (04.07.2014), Богдан Б (09.07.2014), Сергей Ч (04.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Вы за словами не можете увидеть "за-текста". Например, в сербско-хорватском языке, есть одно целое слово для обозначения иголки со сломанным ушком. В русском такого одного слова нет. Мы говорим "иголка со сломанным ушком". Но это не значит, что в российской реальности нет этого явления, как сломанная иголка (которая у сербов передается одним словом (видимо такие иглы привлекали их внимание).
> 
> Или, если опять сравнить различные школы с языками... В русском языке нет морфологических средств для выражения семантической категории определенности/неопределенности, подобной английским артиклям. Но, это не значит, что такой категории нет в русском языке. Да, она не выделена такими яркими средствами. Но она выражается контекстом, порядком слов в предложении, частицами "-то" после слова (Тополь-то засох!) и т.д. Нельзя сказать, что английский язык противоречит русскому. Они выражают один "за-текст". Произошли от общего предка. Но развивались по-разному. В разных условиях. 
> 
> Вы же раньше говорили о ситуации "или-или". Там типа "либо крестик сними, либо еще что-то..."


У вас явные проблемы с логикой.
Просишь цитаты с конкретикой, а в ответ начинается...
Что мешает вам опровергнуть моё утверждение о том, что в тхераваде нет мотивации бодхичитты? Для этого вам достаточно привести вам цитату из палийского канона о мотивации стать Буддой чтобы спасти всех живых существ из сансары. Эта мотивация, которая, кстати, развивается перед каждой махаянской практикой — ключеваое отличие махаянских традиций.

----------


## Vladiimir

> У вас явные проблемы с логикой.
> Просишь цитаты с конкретикой, а в ответ начинается...
> Что мешает вам опровергнуть моё утверждение о том, что в тхераваде нет мотивации бодхичитты? Для этого вам достаточно привести вам цитату из палийского канона о мотивации стать Буддой чтобы спасти всех живых существ из сансары. Эта мотивация, которая, кстати, развивается перед каждой махаянской практикой — ключеваое отличие махаянских традиций.


Я Вам приводил цитаты.

----------

Tong Po (05.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Вы, Аурум, реально не представляете себе чему учит канон тхеравады. Тхеравада не надевает новые колодки на мозг, в виде каких-то "воззрений", а наоборот освобождает от колодок. Вам Жека ранее, очень правильные вещи советовала, по своей доброте: "типа, отпустите все это..."


Я уже понял, что и Жеке, и вам тоже неприятно читать, что я пишу. Напишите коллективное письмо Администрации, может меня забанят и я прекращу писать то, что вам не нравится на этом форуме.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы, Аурум, реально не представляете себе чему учит канон тхеравады. Тхеравада не надевает новые колодки на мозг, в виде каких-то "воззрений", а наоборот освобождает от колодок. Вам Жека ранее, очень правильные вещи советовала, по своей доброте: "типа, отпустите все это..."


Вообще говоря, сутры махаяны учат тому же  :Smilie:  Но тут у тибетцев есть принцип. Сложилось у них так, мерять, что выше, что ниже. Начиная с противостояния с бонцами, с приглашения Падмасабхавы, заканчивая диспутами, как основному методу глубокого обучения. 

Но вот с традициями, где диспутировать не принято, у тибетцев не очень складывается. В основном все признают друг друга такими, какие есть. Иногда посмеиваясь, иногда с почтением.

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019), Сергей Ч (04.07.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я уже понял, что и Жеке, и вам тоже неприятно читать, что я пишу. Напишите коллективное письмо Администрации, может меня забанят и я прекращу писать то, что вам не нравится на этом форуме.


С чего Вы взяли, что кому-то "неприятно"? Какие признаки?  :Smilie: 

Скажу честно - мне приятно. Редко встретишь уверенного в себе собеседника, ради которого приходится действительно собраться и сосредоточиться. Я уже отдавал должное Вашему гибкому уму. Теперь отдам должное Вашему желанию не сдаваться.

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Аурум

> Я Вам приводил цитаты.


Если не сложно, приведите цитату, где упоминается мотивация бодхичитты. Чтобы была клятва достигнуть состояния Будды для спасения всех живых существ из сансары.
Не просто "практикуй ради других".

----------


## Аурум

> С чего Вы взяли, что кому-то "неприятно"? Какие признаки?


Постоянные советы "отпустить это!". Это равнозначно "прекрати писать подобное!"

----------


## Vladiimir

> Я уже понял, что и Жеке, и вам тоже неприятно читать, что я пишу. Напишите коллективное письмо Администрации, может меня забанят и я прекращу писать то, что вам не нравится на этом форуме.


Лично мне мракобесие не нравится. Но я считаю, что в пределах правил форума, люди имеют право высказыватья.




> Я уже понял, что и Жеке, и вам тоже неприятно читать, что я пишу.


Да Вы кроме слова "мухожук" ничего по сути и не пишете. ПК Вы не знаете. Махаянских сутр, похоже, тоже. Так что пишите, что хотите. Со временем просто перестанем обращать на это внимание.

----------


## Аурум

> Что ж Вы все в крайности бросаетесь


Кстати, это Сергей и Акугама использовали логику "это не противоречит традиции". Но это совсем не значит, что "это в традиции".

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы же несколько раз уже подобную логику приводили "Это не противоречит, значит это признаётся".
> Не путайте "этот метод не противоречит традиции" и "это традиционный и характерный метод традиции". Или вы просто намеренно используете этот силлогизм.


Уже не один я замечаю, что Вы крайностями мыслите. Логика у меня несколько другая - " Если это не противоречит тому -- значит не может "замечательно классифицироваться" как другое, противоречащее тому. Что непонятного то? Причём тут смешивание, признание или полная идентичность во всём?

----------

Tong Po (05.07.2014), Vladiimir (04.07.2014), Won Soeng (04.07.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Постоянные советы "отпустить это!". Это равнозначно "прекрати писать подобное!"


Вот где Вы заблуждаетесь  :Smilie:  Конечно, если Вы отпустите, то писать перестанете подобное  :Smilie:  Но если Вы не можете отпустить - пишите. Просто Вам указали на причину - Вы цепляетесь за то, чему другие не придают особенного значения.

----------

Vladiimir (04.07.2014), Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Vladiimir

Носиться с воззрениями в голове и верить им - это удел новичков из поп-буддизма. Все эти воззрения для нормального ученика Будды - это просто мысли-мысли. Всего лишь мысли. Функция этого физического тела. Облака проплывают по небу, пылинки пролетают в воздух, мысли "в голове" появляются и исчезают. Все "это не моё, я этим не являюсь, это не моё "я". То что "не моё" разумно отпустить.

----------

Won Soeng (04.07.2014), Богдан Б (09.07.2014), Жека (04.07.2014), Сергей Ч (04.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Лично мне мракобесие не нравится. Но я считаю, что в пределах правил форума, люди имеют право высказыватья.
> 
> 
> Да Вы кроме слова "мухожук" ничего по сути и не пишете. ПК Вы не знаете. Махаянских сутр, похоже, тоже. Так что пишите, что хотите. Со временем просто перестанем обращать на это внимание.


Ну вот, снова переход на личность со стороны тхеравадина. Не удивлён даже.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Кстати, это Сергей и Акугама использовали логику "это не противоречит традиции". Но это совсем не значит, что "это в традиции".


Это значит, что у них в традиции это есть, но другими словами  :Smilie:  Вот и все. То есть это тоже истина. Про нее сказано. Но иначе. Не акцентируя. Хорошие ученики это понимают. И нет необходимости специально педалировать.

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019), Сергей Ч (04.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Вот где Вы заблуждаетесь  Конечно, если Вы отпустите, то писать перестанете подобное  Но если Вы не можете отпустить - пишите. Просто Вам указали на причину - Вы цепляетесь за то, чему другие не придают особенного значения.


В общем-то, я разрешения у вас не спрашивал.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Ну вот, снова переход на личность со стороны тхеравадина. Не удивлён даже.


Не переходил. Я ответил на Ваш пост. Вы сами затронули и моё и Жеки отношение к Вам. Вот Вы реально переходите на личность. Приписываете людям какую-то мешанину в головах и т.д.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну вот, снова переход на личность со стороны тхеравадина. Не удивлён даже.


Жизнь такая штука. Люди испытывают эмоции. Достать можно всех (кроме татхагаты)  :Smilie:  Не принимайте на свой счет, у разных людей может складываться разный образ Аурума.

----------

Vladiimir (04.07.2014), Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> В общем-то, я разрешения у вас не спрашивал.


В общем-то я тоже разрешения не ожидал, чтобы высказать мнение.

----------

Vladiimir (04.07.2014), Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Аурум

Что интересно, тему колесниц постоянно в этой теме педалируют тхеравадины и дзенец (посчитайте даже поиском упоминание слова "хинаяна" и производных), конкретную цитату про мотивацию бодхичитты (как желание стать Буддой для спасения всех живых существ) привести из ПК не могут, вместо этого приводят логику "это упайя", "это не противоречит ПК, а значит в традиции", "а ты откуда знаешь реальную мотивацию каждого монаха?!", и уже открыто пишут, что я вообще не знаток ПК (видимо, тут все наизусть ПК знают), ни знаток махаянских сутр (видимо, их тоже все знают и понимают на абсолютном уровне)...

Добро пожаловать к буддистам на БФ!  :Cool:

----------


## Won Soeng

Добро пожаловаться  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Аурум

Посты в стиле "Это всё движение ума, разделения иллюзиорны! Познай природу Будды! Отпусти концепции! Это всего лишь навешивание ярлыков!" считаю неуместными, поскольку являются, по сути, сообщением "Не пиши больше тут!"
Подобного рода посты можно использовать когда нет аргументов абсолютно в любой теме!

----------


## Won Soeng

> Посты в стиле "Это всё движение ума, разделения иллюзиорны! Познай природу Будды! Отпусти концепции! Это всего лишь навешивание ярлыков!" считаю неуместными, поскольку являются, по сути, сообщением "Не пиши больше тут!"
> Подобного рода посты можно использовать когда нет аргументов абсолютно в любой теме!


Вы можете воспринимать их как Вам заблагорассудится, конечно. Но специально для Вас - проясняю. Я пишу это потому, что считаю, что Вы цепляетесь за незначимые вещи, которые действительно стоит обнаружить, как незначимые и отпустить их. Если можете использовать подобный стиль - используйте его. Будет здорово, если люди будут меньше заморачиваться и чувствовать себя свободнее. Чаще всего именно из-за драматизации идей люди испытывают раздражение, усталость, злость. Так что "брось это все!" - прекрасное наставление. Ему хорошо следовать и его хорошо напоминать всем. Вы же неплохо владеете мухожуком и "Ы". Значит вполне умеете бросать это все  :Wink:

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Аурум

> Вы можете воспринимать их как Вам заблагорассудится, конечно. Но специально для Вас - проясняю. Я пишу это потому, что считаю, что Вы цепляетесь за незначимые вещи, которые действительно стоит обнаружить, как незначимые и отпустить их. Если можете использовать подобный стиль - используйте его. Будет здорово, если люди будут меньше заморачиваться и чувствовать себя свободнее. Чаще всего именно из-за драматизации идей люди испытывают раздражение, усталость, злость. Так что "брось это все!" - прекрасное наставление. Ему хорошо следовать и его хорошо напоминать всем. Вы же неплохо владеете мухожуком и "Ы". Значит вполне умеете бросать это все


Я вот удивляюсь таким людям. Вы снова даёте мне советы как будто вы меня знаете, знаете что я думаю, знаете мою мотивацию, а ведь вы даже меня не видели, не общались даже онлайн, не то, что непосредственно, а туда же.
По сути, снова совет "Бросай ты это дело!"
Если я, по-вашему, цепляюсь за что-либо незначительное, то почему же вы цепляетесь за эту тему и регулярно пишете в ней? 
Не лучше ли воспользоваться своим же советом и отцепиться от незначимой темы некого Аурума, который в виду каких-то своих омрачений вдруг привлёк ваше внимание своей темой и заставил вас активно строчить в ней?

----------

Нико (04.07.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Сходства-то я как раз вижу, никто не говорил, что их нет.
> Но пока никто не показал цитат из палийского канона про мотивацию бодхичитты и что эту мотивацию надо развивать перед каждой практикой.
> 
> 
> 
> Традиция тхеравады основана учениях, изложенных в палийском каноне. Вы с этим-то согласны?


Цитат была куча. Как из ПК, так и из "Сутры Помоста..." (напомню, что речь в теме о ДЗЭН-буддизме и Тхераваде), была цитата сверхуважаемого тхеравадинского бхикшу с ПРЯМЫМИ СЛОВАМИ, соответсвующими махаянскому обету (именно со словами о том, что он, бхикшу, *будет перерождаться ради блага живых существ*, которое видит в распространении Учения Будды). Чего Вам ещё надо? Обязательного формального повторения сего обета перед садханами, Так ни в дзэне, ни в Тхераваде нет ваджраянских садхан. 
А если смотретьс точки зрения Абхидхармы, так во всех тибетских школах она именно хинаянская, так же как и Виная, а вот в Тхераваде Абхидхарма несколько иная (правда совсем чуть-чуть, однако...). Так и что, Гелуг - Хинаяна? С хинаянской Абхидхармой?

----------

Vladiimir (04.07.2014), Won Soeng (04.07.2014), Сергей Ч (04.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

Да и я не раз приводил цитату из ПК, где Будда осуждал практикующих только для себя и восхвалял практикующих для других. Своих реализованных учеников Будда в ПК называет "Буддами". Т.е. применял по отношению к ним слово "buddha".

----------

Tong Po (05.07.2014), Won Soeng (04.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Цитат была куча. Как из ПК, так и из "Сутры Помоста..." (напомню, что речь в теме о ДЗЭН-буддизме и Тхераваде), была цитата сверхуважаемого тхеравадинского бхикшу с ПРЯМЫМИ СЛОВАМИ, соответсвующими махаянскому обету (именно со словами о том, что он, бхикшу, *будет перерождаться ради блага живых существ*, которое видит в распространении Учения Будды). Чего Вам ещё надо? Обязательного формального повторения сего обета перед садханами, Так ни в дзэне, ни в Тхераваде нет ваджраянских садхан. 
> А если смотретьс точки зрения Абхидхармы, так во всех тибетских школах она именно хинаянская, так же как и Виная, а вот в Тхераваде Абхидхарма несколько иная (правда совсем чуть-чуть, однако...). Так и что, Гелуг - Хинаяна? С хинаянской Абхидхармой?


Да я знаю, что некоторые монахи тхеравады призывают северный буддизм изучать, признавая его за слово Будды, и обеты бодхисаттвы дают. Есть такое явление, кто бы спорил. Но это _единичные_ случаи, их всех чуть ли по именам известно и можно по пальцам на руке пересчитать. Это люди вышедшие за пределы, так сказать, системы. И такое бывает, никто не спорит.
По поводу Абхидхармы. Какая бы она ни была в тибетских школах, на данный момент тибетский буддизм классифицируется как буддизм махаяны, вы же не будете с этим спорить?

----------


## Аурум

> Да и я не раз приводил цитату из ПК, где Будда осуждал практикующих только для себя и восхвалял практикующих для других. Своих реализованных учеников Будда в ПК называет "Буддами". Т.е. применял по отношению к ним слово "buddha".


А кто-то разве спорил, что Будда в ПК восхвалял практикующих для других? Но это же не призыв к мотивации спасти всех из сансары, достигнув состояния Будды.

----------

Нико (04.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> А кто-то разве спорил, что Будда в ПК восхвалял практикующих для других? Но это же не призыв к мотивации спасти всех из сансары, достигнув состояния Будды.


Слово "всех" что-ли беспокоит? Ну слова "всех" там нет. Но и нет слова "не всех". Т.е. махаянская бодхичитта ничуть не противоречит этой мотивации. Ну сильнее акцентирована и подробней разработана. Но это никое не противоречие.

----------

Won Soeng (04.07.2014), Сергей Ч (04.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Слово "всех" что-ли беспокоит? Ну слова "всех" там нет. Но и нет слова "не всех". Т.е. махаянская бодхичитта ничуть не противоречит этой мотивации. Ну сильнее акцентирована и подробней разработана. Но это никое не противоречие.


Снова логика "*это* не противоречит традиции, значит *это* точно есть в традиции!"
Визуализация себя как йидама противоречит палийскому канону?

----------


## Vladiimir

К тому же Вам в миллиардный раз приводились слова Будды из Лотосовой сутры, что "все три колесницы по сути упайи."

----------

Won Soeng (04.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> К тому же Вам в миллиардный раз приводились слова Будды из Лотосовой сутры, что "все три колесницы по сути упайи."


Тогда можно успокоиться на том, что ВСЁ -- упая.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Снова логика "*это* не противоречит традиции, значит *это* точно есть в традиции!"
> Визуализация себя как йидама противоречит палийскому канону?


В разных направлениях одной только тхеравады существуют какие-то местные верования, обряды и т.д. 

Какие-то противоречия могут быть даже между Каноном и традиционными авторитетными комментриями! Например, комментаторы могут особым образом трактовать известные и значимые места в суттах, ссылаясь при этом на сутты, которые не возможно найти в Каноне. Современные ученые тхеравадины могут увидеть эти противоречия и изменить свои точки зрения. Ты не обязан создать у себя в голове мысль изреченную Буддхагхошей и начать в обязательном порядке "думать её". ПК - это не колодки на мозг!

----------


## Vladiimir

> Тогда можно успокоиться на том, что ВСЁ -- упая.


Именно так! Согласно Лотосовой сутре.

----------


## Аурум

> К тому же Вам в миллиардный раз приводились слова Будды из Лотосовой сутры, что "все три колесницы по сути упайи."


Это из уровня Просветлённого Будды видно, поскольку это уровень прямого познания. Тогда же и постижение пустотности.
А говорить об этом с наших "вершин" познания и концептуально — пустая трата времени.
Да и кто мне говорит эти слова из Лотосовой Сутры? Неужели человек из традиции где толкование сутр второго и третьего Поворотов Колеса Дхармы есть?
Очень любопытно получается! Когда идёт ссылка на цитаты Далай Ламы тхеравадины любят потешаться над этим, но вот сами в спорах очень любят цитировать и тибетских учителей, и китайских.
Махаянцу, выходит, в споре зазорно цитировать учителей Махаяны, но тхеравадинам можно хоть Падмасамбхаву, хоть Лонгчена Рабджама цитировать при ответах на вопросы о тхераваде.

----------


## Аурум

> Тогда можно успокоиться на том, что ВСЁ -- упая.


Сергей Ч и так уже всё, что противоречит ПК или не соотносится с ним объявляет упайей.
То есть, по сути, он говорит, что истина — только в рамках ПК, а остальное так, хитрости всякие.

----------


## Аурум

> Именно так! Согласно Лотосовой сутре.


Это вы уже с уровня хотя бы архата говорите?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Это из уровня Просветлённого Будды видно, поскольку это уровень прямого познания. .


Да практически все значимые сутры Махаяны для продвинутых Махасаттв! Бодхисаттв очень крутого уровня. И что? То же самое про Сутру Сердца.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Это вы уже с уровня хотя бы архата говорите?


Это понятный уровень.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Это вы уже с уровня хотя бы архата говорите?


В отличии от Вас, я читал Сутру Лотоса и могу понять о чем там говорится.

----------

Tong Po (05.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> В отличии от Вас, я читал Сутру Лотоса и могу понять о чем там говорится.


Я тоже читала Лотосовую сутру, и что?

----------


## Аурум

> В отличии от Вас, я читал Сутру Лотоса и могу понять о чем там говорится.


Вы, видимо, уже и дар ясновидения развили, прямо так уже знаете что я читал и что я могу понять.
Поаккуратнее, пожалуйста, с высказываниями.

----------

Шавырин (04.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вы, видимо, уже и дар ясновидения развили, прямо так уже знаете что я читал и что я могу понять.
> Поаккуратнее, пожалуйста, с высказываниями.


Когда Сергей Ч. чуть ли не цитировал ее, Вы не узнавали, что это Сутра Лотоса. Вам приходилось снова и снова говорить, что это слова Сутры Лотоса, махаянской сутры, а не ПК. Отсюда я сделал вывод. И из других признаков. Ну если читали, то ладно, значит читали.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Я тоже читала Лотосовую сутру, и что?


Тогда Вы знаете, что "все три колесницы являются упайями".

----------


## Нико

> Тогда Вы знаете, что "все три колесницы являются упайями".


К  какой колеснице относится Лотосовая сутра?

----------

Аурум (04.07.2014), Шавырин (04.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Когда Сергей Ч. чуть ли не цитировал ее, Вы не узнавали, что это Сутра Лотоса. Вам приходилось снова и снова говорить, что это слова Сутры Лотоса, махаянской сутры, а не ПК. Отсюда я сделал вывод. И из других признаков. Ну если читали, то ладно, значит читали.


Опять решили в ясновидении поупражняться и телепатии, говоря о том, что я не узнал?
Я чего угодно дождался от вас кроме конкретных цитат про мотивацию бодхичитты из ПК. Только "практикуй ради других".

----------


## Vladiimir

> Я чего угодно дождался от вас кроме конкретных цитат про мотивацию бодхичитты из ПК. Только "практикуй ради других".


Будда поощрял монахов практиковать с мотиваций на благо других. Цитату я давал.

----------


## Аурум

> Будда поощрял монахов практиковать с мотиваций на благо других. Цитату я давал.


Давали. Где же там ключевая часть "спасти всех живых существ из сансары"?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Давали. Где же там ключевая часть "спасти всех живых существ из сансары"?


Благо - это освобождение от сансары. Это мысль прослеживается везде в палийских текстах. Благо для других - помощь в освобождении их от сансары, от страданий.

----------

Tong Po (05.07.2014), Сергей Ч (04.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Благо - это освобождение от сансары. Это мысль прослеживается везде в палийских текстах. Благо для других - помощь в освобождении их от сансары, от страданий.


Шравак или пратьекабудда заботится о благе для других?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Шравак или пратьекабудда заботится о благе для других?


Будда в ПК учил, помимо прочего, заботиться о благе других.

----------


## Аурум

> Благо - это освобождение от сансары. Это мысль прослеживается везде в палийских текстах. Благо для других - помощь в освобождении их от сансары, от страданий.


Почему вы отказываетесь признать, что в ПК нет _прямого_ призыва стать Буддой для того чтобы спасать всех живых существ из Сансары?
Непротиворечие не означает тождество.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Почему вы отказываетесь признать, что в ПК нет _прямого_ призыва стать Буддой для того чтобы спасать всех живых существ из Сансары?
> Непротиворечие не означает тождество.


Точно такой формулировки нет. Мотивация есть. Ей не уделяется столько внимания, как в махаяне. Эта идея не разработана с такой тщательностью, как в махаяне. Но эта идея *не чужда* ПК.  Будда в ПК призыват практиковать (чтобы стать реализованным (мы помним, что он называл реализованных уч. Буддами) и спасать (спасать из сансары) других, как лодочник из Сутта-нипаты, которого я упоминал выше.

----------

Tong Po (05.07.2014), Won Soeng (04.07.2014), Ануруддха (04.07.2014), Богдан Б (09.07.2014), Сергей Ч (04.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> К  какой колеснице относится Лотосовая сутра?


К махаяне. Тут Аурум говорил, что тхеравадины не признают Лотосовую сутру. Тхеравадины признают, что она входит в махаянскую Трипитаку. В ПК не входит. В маханскую Трипитаку входит. Какие с этим проблемы? Какую мысль нужно начать думать, в связи с этим? Какую колодку на мозг натянуть?

----------

Won Soeng (04.07.2014), Богдан Б (09.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> К махаяне. Тут Аурум говорил, что тхеравадины не признают Лотосовую сутру. Тхеравадины признают, что она входит в махаянскую Трипитаку. В ПК не входит. В маханскую Трипитаку входит. Какие с этим проблемы? Какую мысль нужно начать думать, в связи с этим? Какую колодку на мозг натянуть?


Да никаких проблем, кто-то запрещает вам верить во что-либо?
Скажите, по-вашему тхеравадин, практикующий практику Ваджрасаттвы, естестенно, с мотивацией бодхичитты, будет делать нечто, противоречащее палийскому канону?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Да никаких проблем, кто-то запрещает вам верить во что-либо?
> Скажите, по-вашему тхеравадин, практикующий практику Ваджрасаттвы, естестенно, с мотивацией бодхичитты, будет делать нечто, противоречащее палийскому канону?


*Порой традиционные комментарии говорят что-то противоречащее Канону*. Есть же ваджраянские практики в некоторых направлениях Тхеравады? И что?

----------


## Аурум

> *Порой традиционные комментарии говорят что-то противоречащее Канону*. Есть же ваджраянские практики в некоторых направлениях Тхеравады? И что?


Если не сложно, ответьте на вопрос, пожалуйста.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Если не сложно, ответьте на вопрос, пожалуйста.


Я ответил.

----------


## Vladiimir

В соврменной тхераваде делают практики, которых нет в ПК. Да и средневековые комментаторы по-своему, порой, понимали Канон.

----------

Сергей Ч (04.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Я ответил.


А прямо никак? Только вопросами и ссылками?

----------

Шавырин (04.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> А прямо никак? Только вопросами и ссылками?


Она может противоречить, а может не противоречить. И что? Выберите любой!

----------


## Аурум

> Она может противоречить, а может не противоречить. И что? Выберите любой!


Я-то выбрать могу.
Вы же _ответить_ прямо, я вижу, не можете.

----------

Шавырин (04.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Я-то выбрать могу.
> Вы же _ответить_ прямо, я вижу, не можете.


Да Вам тут уже на многих страницах прямо отвечают. Роман уже можно написать.

----------


## Won Soeng

Давайте я прямо отвечу  :Smilie:  Прямого противоречия сутрам - нет. Противоречием канону будет только заявление, что именно так говорил Будда, без указания точных условий где и кому он так говорил.

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019), Шавырин (04.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Да Вам тут уже на многих страницах прямо отвечают. Роман уже можно написать.


А вы соизвольте-таки ответить, сделайте такую милость! Простой ответ на простой конкретный вопрос который впервые был задан. Можете без пояснений, просто да или нет.

----------


## Vladiimir

Делают в некоторых направлениях тхеравады ваджраянсие практики. И что?

----------


## Vladiimir

> А вы соизвольте-таки ответить, сделайте такую милость! Простой ответ на простой конкретный вопрос который впервые был задан. Можете без пояснений, просто да или нет.


У Вас какое-то превратное отношение к ПК. Это не сборник "воззрений", которые нужно натянуть на мозг.

----------


## Аурум

> Делают в некоторых направлениях тхеравады ваджраянсие практики. И что?


Это ответ "нет"? Почему вы виляете всё время, был простой вопрос же.

----------

Шавырин (04.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Это ответ "нет"? Почему вы виляете всё время, был простой вопрос же.


Вы его много раз получили. Даже на этой странице.

----------


## Аурум

> Вы его много раз получили. Даже на этой странице.


Мы играем в игру ' "да" и "нет" не говорить'? Или вы боитесь сказать что-то однозначно?

----------

Шавырин (04.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Мы играем в игру ' "да" и "нет" не говорить'? Или вы боитесь сказать что-то однозначно?


Не смешите меня.

----------


## Аурум

То есть, раз визуализация себя как йидама, с соответствующей мотивацией и мантрами не противоречит тхераваде, значит в тхераваде, по логике "не противоречит традиции, значит есть в традиции", есть раздел ваджраяны.
Приплыли...  :Big Grin:

----------

Шавырин (04.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> То есть, раз визуализация себя как йидама, с соответствующей мотивацией и мантрами не противоречит тхераваде, значит в тхераваде, по логике "не противоречит традиции, значит есть в традиции", есть раздел ваджраяны.
> Приплыли...


Да есть подобные практики в камбоджийской тхераваде.

----------

Tong Po (05.07.2014), Сергей Ч (04.07.2014), Шавырин (04.07.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мы играем в игру ' "да" и "нет" не говорить'? Или вы боитесь сказать что-то однозначно?


Вы же понимаете, что не на все вопросы можно ответить "да" или "нет"?  :Smilie: 
То есть Вы забыли, что мы говорили о профанации?

Тхеравада - это живая традиция, много школ и учителей. И не все регламентировано только каноном (тем более - канон огромен). Не каждый может утверждать, противоречит что-то канону или нет. 

Только некоторые очень убежденные ортодоксы могут не зная всего канона утверждать, противоречит нечто канону или нет  :Smilie:  Крайне убежденные и самоуверенные.

Вы же зачем-то настаиваете на совершении глупости. Только для того, чтобы воскликнуть: ага, я же говорил! Тхеравада - это хинаяна!

То есть Вы тоже ортодокс. Не зная ни канона, ни традиций, хотите что-то утверждать, только потому, что в классификации ТБ нет ни дзена, ни Тхеравада. Зато есть хинаяна, сутраяна и т.п. И Вам под них зачем-то очень надо подогнать огромные, сложные, и даже противоречивые внутренне традиции. Ну вот надо и все  :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (04.07.2014), Монферран (24.04.2019), Сергей Ч (04.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Вы же понимаете, что не на все вопросы можно ответить "да" или "нет"? 
> То есть Вы забыли, что мы говорили о профанации?
> 
> Тхеравада - это живая традиция, много школ и учителей. И не все регламентировано только каноном (тем более - канон огромен). Не каждый может утверждать, противоречит что-то канону или нет. 
> 
> Только некоторые очень убежденные ортодоксы могут не зная всего канона утверждать, противоречит нечто канону или нет  Крайне убежденные и самоуверенные.
> 
> Вы же зачем-то настаиваете на совершении глупости. Только для того, чтобы воскликнуть: ага, я же говорил! Тхеравада - это хинаяна!
> 
> То есть Вы тоже ортодокс. Не зная ни канона, ни традиций, хотите что-то утверждать, только потому, что в классификации ТБ нет ни дзена, ни Тхеравада. Зато есть хинаяна, сутраяна и т.п. И Вам под них зачем-то очень надо подогнать огромные, сложные, и даже противоречивые внутренне традиции. Ну вот надо и все


Опять пост в стиле: "мне не нравится, что ты тут пишешь" с "обличениями" моих "тайных" мотивов...

----------

Шавырин (04.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Да есть подобные практики в камбоджийской тхераваде.


Это какие-то устные линии передачи? Или у них еще и тексты какие-то есть?

----------

Шавырин (04.07.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Опять пост в стиле: "мне не нравится, что ты тут пишешь" с "обличениями" моих "тайных" мотивов...


 :Smilie:  Съезжаете с темы. По сути - понятен пост?

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Это какие-то устные линии передачи? Или у них еще и тексты какие-то есть?


Какие-то тексты есть. Ну и безусловно, устные. Дхарани, мантры, янтры. Понятное дело, что это не входит в ПК.

----------


## Аурум

> Съезжаете с темы. По сути - понятен пост?


Вы в том посту говорите, что я ортодокс, что я ничего не знаю, взялся (каков нахал!) классифицировать традиции, что-то там подгоняю, настаиваю на совершении глупости. В который раз вы начинаете обсуждать меня. Сколько можно уже?

----------


## Аурум

> Какие-то тексты есть. Ну и безусловно, устные. Дхарани, мантры, янтры. Понятное дело, что это не входит в ПК.


Ну вот, хотя бы узнали, что камбоджийская тхеравада (не некая условная обще-тхеравада) имеет и ваджраянский раздел. Сравнивать стало гораздо интереснее!

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы в том посту говорите, что я ортодокс, что я ничего не знаю, взялся (каков нахал!) классифицировать традиции, что-то там подгоняю, настаиваю на совершении глупости. В который раз вы начинаете обсуждать меня. Сколько можно уже?


Сколько посчитаю нужным, как Вы могли бы и сами догадаться  :Smilie:  Считаете, что незаслуженно?

----------

Монферран (24.04.2019)

----------


## Ануруддха

Каждую тему в которой так или иначе обсуждается Тхаравада     @*Аурум* почему-то обязательно начинает флудить с переходом на троллинг. Предупреждение.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вы в том посту говорите, что я ортодокс, что я ничего не знаю, взялся (каков нахал!) классифицировать традиции, что-то там подгоняю...


Поверьте, тут люди не хуже Вас разбираются в различиях традиций.

----------

Won Soeng (04.07.2014), Сергей Ч (04.07.2014)

----------


## Akaguma

> Вы же _ответить_ прямо, я вижу, не можете.


Прямо ответить можно так: это будет противоречить толкования ПК (например, в Махавихаре), но не самому ПК. Хотя в ПК есть сутты (например, описывающая бардо), которые противоречат традиции Махавихара.

----------

Tong Po (05.07.2014), Vladiimir (04.07.2014), Won Soeng (04.07.2014), Сергей Ч (05.07.2014)

----------


## Аурум

Тема закрыта.

----------

Won Soeng (04.07.2014), Шавырин (04.07.2014)

----------

